# Days 1- 10 of 100 day No Buy Challenge



## Kristine Walker (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year beauties!! Welcome to the first ten day installment of the 100 day no buy challenge. Share your tips, progress, achievements, breakthroughs on your journey. This is the place to ask for, and give encouragement.

  This is not about deprivation, this is about taking the time to truly enjoy and use all the pretty goodies you have.

 And away we go!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 1, 2015)

Oops. Wrong Forum.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jan 1, 2015)

Yay, here we go! My goal for the first 10 days is to put on eyeshadow at least 5 of the days (I can rarely be bothered to do it). I haven't purchased anything in 2 weeks so I feel like I'm on a nice roll already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck everybody. &lt;3


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 1, 2015)

I came home and realized the no-buy had started and internally flipped out a little, which I am ashamed to admit. I'm up later than usual my time and also am pretty sick so I'm feeling a little down right now, makes sense that the idea of not being able to shop freaked me out. I'm coming to realize that I use shopping like it's somehow a substitute for actually taking care of myself. 

My last purchase was a couple of days ago.  I've removed my makeup, had a snack, changed into pajamas, and am now going to go to bed like I should have in the first place instead of even realizing the no-buy had started.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year and Happy First Day of 100 Days of No-Buying!

My Mini-Goals for the first 10 days ARE:

Makeup:  Organize all makeup into "used" and "new".  Sort through all "new" makeup and decide what I want to keep/use, and what I want to set into a pile to give away.  Create a plan to add the new makeup I'm keeping into rotation.  I don't want to save any makeup for a "special occasion".  Every day that I wake up and am alive and healthy IS a special occasion!

Closet:  (I saw this on Pinterest, so not an original idea!) Take all of my hanging clothing, and re-hang it "backwards" (i.e. the hook facing out).  For the rest of the year, any time I pull something from the closet I will re-hang it the regular way.  At the end of the year, anything still hanging backwards (except formal gowns) will be donated.  This way, I will truly know what I wear from my closet, AND I'll make more of an effort to wear the things I like so I can keep them!

House:  Put away holiday decorations.  Put back all "regular" decor.  Pick one room (leaning towards dining room or office), and completely clean/organize.  Pick one project for the room (hang a new picture, add a centerpiece to the table, etc), and DO IT.

Job:  Pull out my resume and update it.  Ask a friend to look it over and critique it.  Research companies to apply to, and start working on cover letters for each company (actual applying will start in my second 10-day period).

I think that's good.  I may add/update depending on how much I get done!  I'm going to review these goals every day and break them down into tasks I can accomplish each day.  LET'S DO THIS.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 1, 2015)

I couldn't jump into the no buy pool, but good luck to all of you! I will be lurking in this thread for inspiration to keep the spending under control.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jan 1, 2015)

Love the idea to set some mini goals for this first set of 10 days! Here are mine:


*Set up my monthly budget. *I used to be really good about this, but I fell off the bandwagon during the holiday season, basically saying oh whatever we spend on gifts will work out. Well, lucky for us we have enough cushion that things were fine, but I certainly feel more secure having set limits! And since one of my goals for this whole thing is to start to reel back all of my spending, not just makeup, I think this will help.
*Start tracking my spending again. *Again, something I used to have a really good habit of doing, but definitely went by the wayside in the last 3 months of the year. 
*Put the holiday decorations away. *Admittedly this is more of a personal goal than anything related to makeup, but I think it will actually be helpful to get out of the holiday mindset and into the fresh "new year" mindset!
*Do an at-home "spa" night.* I'm going to actually slate it on my calendar for Sunday! Nails, bath, and face mask!
*And of course, don't buy any makeup! *I guess this one could probably go unsaid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
And my reward for getting through the first 10 days will be getting one month of Hulu plus. I know that is spending money ($8), but I don't mind it so much since it is a "consumable" and not more STUFF that accumulates in my house. I have a few shows that I want to catch up on (and that my primetime on demand no longer has) that I can catch up on with one month of Hulu Plus (and then cancel!).


----------



## miss lawson (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm here for this! Not gonna lie, this past month has been an absolute blur for me - it was ridiculously busy and I honestly don't remember much that happened, but a plus side to all of the craziness was that I didn't buy one single beauty-related thing during December, which is awesome!

Okay, but here are the goals I have for these first 10 days:


Make any last purchases I was planning on making - there are a few items I've been eyeing over the past few months and they're all special items out for the holidays, but I'm not going to get them all. I'm giving myself a price limit on what I can spend and I think $50 is reasonable. I'm giving myself these 10 days to decide what I want and get them, after that, they're off limits for the other 90 days.
Decide what kinds of mini project pan challenges I want to do during this time and pick out items for them.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy 2015!! Made my last purchase yesterday. I kinda felt panicky...been trying to send a lot of sales emails to the junk folder. So far, looked at a website but put the phone down and walked away....

I'm going to add to my rules: I can get something new if somebody buys it for me...my husband occasionally buys me a new lipstick, and we don't have shared finances yet, so I'm not buying it...I know, a work around.

I'm going to try to rediscover what I have. I'm also going to keep all my empties for the month...

Take it day by day ladies. It's an addiction...


----------



## Suzaqu (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year!

My first goal for the first 10 days are to organize/inventory my makeup so I know what I have and so I can track what I use up over the 100 days. My other goal is to go through my clothing and get rid of everything that doesn't fit/is worn out. I'm working on Project 333, so I need to pick my new 33 items for the next 3 months anyway, so it's the perfect time to do this!

I'm so inspired by all the great ideas I've seen on this board! That's what prompted me to join you all!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 1, 2015)

First 10 to do list:

Organize closet

Set up budget and monetary goals for 2015

Organize make up rotation (I'm thinking ala Monday Club!)

Good luck all!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 1, 2015)

@ -- I'm so glad you mentioned Hulu plus!  I should cancel Netflix since I never use it.  I'm keeping Pandora b/c I DO use that.

Yay!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 1, 2015)

So here it is, Day 1. My goals for the first ten days:

1. Wear a full face of makeup every single day, even if I'm just staying in the house all day.

2. Focus as I apply each product! Do I love this? Not like, not OK, not meh....do I love it?

3. Sanitize each thing I try but find I do not love. After sanitizing place in my CS stash.

4. If I love something, try to discover why. Is it just the color? Texture? Both?

5. Do my loved products actually flatter me? This can get hard, sometimes I love a color that actually does me no favors. If it doesn't flatter me and suit my coloring, it needs to go. I can indulge a color love in a way that isn't on my face.

6. Spend time each day searching for dupes within my collection. If I have a cheaper dupe, there is no need for me to repurchase the high end product.

********

After applying these products today, I sanitized them and placed into CS stash : NYX Stay Matte but Not Flat Powder Foundation, a Pixi Lip Balm in Coral, and sample tube of UDPP Anti-Aging.


----------



## Jams53 (Jan 1, 2015)

My goals for the first 10 days are:

1. To finally do a makeup inventory. I am terrified, but hopefully seeing the numbers will help me not buy anything else! The lip products and eyeshadow numbers might give me a heart attack. Those are my weaknesses.

2. Finish up a lip gloss. I have one that only has a few more uses in it. I want to focus on it and get it out of my collection!

3. Wear makeup on at least 5 days. I know it doesn't sound like many days, but for me it is. I usually only wear it when I go somewhere, but if I'm not going somewhere then I will just try out new products/new looks at home. This will let me see how they wear for the day and see if I like them. Since I'm trying to pan one of my palettes, this will be a good way to try out new looks using my palette, too.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Jan 1, 2015)

here we go.  I am ashamed to admit it  I have so much the thought of creating an inventory is just too overwhelming.  My goal for the next 10 days is to really focus on using stuff up and obviously don't buy any beauty related products or clothes. 

My second goal is to start to really track my spending to create a true budget esp for food and other misc items.   

I can really relate to all of you when you said you bought stuff to fill a void I am  also going to use this time  to reflect and get to the bottom of the WHY I do this... 

I am hoping by the 100 days I will be able to continue and get to a place that I buy things when I really NEED them..


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 1, 2015)

My goals for these 10 days are pretty much the same as everyone else's:

1) Go through my makeup/skincare and find out what I actually have and sort and separate used and unused items.  I know I have lots of things in my stash that I haven't used or thought of in forever.

2) Wear full makeup at least 5 days. (I usually only wear mascara and touch up my eyebrows or something along those lines)

3) Sort through my clothing. I just finished going through my summer clothes and cleaning out my room at home and I have three bags full of things to donate.  Hopefully, my dorm clean out will be as successful.

4) Don't buy anything!  I just bought my last two textbooks, so (other than groceries) there shouldn't be anything I need to purchase in these ten days.

Edited: Sorry I'm the worst at run-ons. I corrected three and I'm sure there are more.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

I got my "hanging things backwards in the closet" done today.  While doing so, I realized that the floor of my 1/2 of the closet was covered in bags, boxes of stuff, scarves, stray earrings, etc.  So I cleaned it up.  I think all I have to do to get through the next 99 days is to recall my sense of shame when I found:

- My Sept 2014 Birchbox, entirely packed.  When I first recieved it, I opened it, looked at the contents, and popped the lid back on to "deal with later", and NEVER DID.  It had amazing stuff, like a Liz Earle kit, a Pixi Balm in the EXACT shade I "wanted to try for MONTHS" (Honey Nectar), and more shampoo/conditioner (I have literally been working through my s/c sample stash for SIX MONTHS NOW).  All completely untouched.  If that doesn't let me know I have too much stuff, I don't know what will.

-Incoco Nail strips.  I ordered several on clearance, and I love them!  They actually stay on my nails for about a week, and they have such cute patterns.  In fact, I ordered a pattern particularly to wear over Christmas - but couldn't find them because I had so much stuff scattered about.  I had another set (tiger stripes) to wear to watch one of the Bengals games (hubby is a huge fan), but couldn't find those either!  So finally, AFTER Christmas, and AFTER football season (I think they made it into the playoffs though, so I might still have a chance on those!) I finally find them.... yep, on my closet floor.  Yikes.

- So I did a trade awhile back.  I wanted the Ipsy October 2012 bag (just the bag!) SO BAD.  For YEARS.  And I apparently traded for it over the summer... and then promptly put the package (including the Ipsy bag) in my closet and FORGOT ALL ABOUT IT.  To the point where I saw that bag in a photo recently and was like "aw, I wish I had that."  I did have it.  On my dang closet floor!  Along with some amazing other stuff like a Butter London polish and a Mally eyeliner.  That I had absolutely no clue were in my possession.

This is totally reinforcing my no-buy.  I have NO excuse to buy stuff if I can't even keep track of what I currently have.  So I need to just slow my roll, keep my money in my wallet, and use all the pretties that I already have.  And if this story helps anyone else resist temptation, then sharing this totally embarrassing moment has been worth it.  Heed my cautionary tale!

(Also, I can see the carpet on my closet floor now! BONUS!)


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 1, 2015)

@ Oh I can relate! I was gobsmacked to find a couple of full sub boxes as well, and a bag from Walgreen's in my bathroom closet with the makeup still in it.

   I have also bought items I already own because 1. I forgot I had it, or 2 Knew I had it but couldn't find it.


----------



## caffeinatedhoarder (Jan 1, 2015)

Well I can't exactly say my final moments of 2014 were so noble. I got the urge on the 30th and the 31st do some makeup shopping--any kind of makeup shopping--because I knew that today it would be over and that filled me with dread. You know the feeling...it's the way you want to savor a few pieces of chocolate cake the day before your diet begins because it's your last hurrah. I decided I was going to pick up a lipstick that I previously owned and purged because I hated the formula. Yes that's right, I was about to go repurchase a product I didn't like just because I wanted to buy something to make me feel better. The sickness runs deep, I swear to you folks.

Well, apparently the deities, or luck, or whatever was on my side because it ended up being sold out at one store and the other store I tried was overwhelmed with NYE makeovers so I left after a couple of minutes waiting for assistance. I could not be happier to be blocked from buying something.  I have more than enough crap I actually like to keep me going. I don't need something I hate taking up room.

For these first 10 days I only have a simple goal: *Get my sleep schedule in order*. This in turn will help me...


*curb my addictive shopping tendencies. *I notice my addictive shopping nature comes on when I'm feeling miserable about the day, life, etc and I most often feel miserable because I haven't slept well the night before. I'm a night owl by nature with a boyfriend in a different time zone so my sleep schedule has gotten destroyed in the last several weeks. It's affecting every aspect of my functioning and most often drives me to want to go buy something at Sephora as a pick me up, the same way people drive to Starbucks for a cup of coffee. If I could just get to sleeping a decent amount of hours per day, I am confident my desire to buy, buy, buy would be decreased tremendously.
*actually use the products I have.* I haven't been wearing makeup to work lately because I'm so doggone tired in the mornings that I'd rather sleep in. If I could feel rested enough in the mornings that getting up a half hour early to slap some makeup on my face wasn't such a chore, I would actually start getting good use out of these products. 
Good luck to everyone and stay strong! 99 more days to go and we can *totally* do this!


----------



## annatomical (Jan 1, 2015)

caffeinatedhoarder said:


> Well I can't exactly say my final moments of 2014 were so noble. I got the urge on the 30th and the 31st do some makeup shopping--any kind of makeup shopping--because I knew that today it would be over and that filled me with dread. You know the feeling...it's the way you want to savor a few pieces of chocolate cake the day before your diet begins because it's your last hurrah. I decided I was going to pick up a lipstick that I previously owned and purged because I hated the formula. Yes that's right, I was about to go repurchase a product I didn't like just because I wanted to buy something to make me feel better. The sickness runs deep, I swear to you folks.
> 
> Well, apparently the deities, or luck, or whatever was on my side because it ended up being sold out at one store and the other store I tried was overwhelmed with NYE makeovers so I left after a couple of minutes waiting for assistance. I could not be happier to be blocked from buying something.  I have more than enough crap I actually like to keep me going. I don't need something I hate taking up room.
> 
> ...



You remind me a lot of myself.  I have had major issues with sleep deprivation, buying too much stuff, and using too little of the products I buy.  PM me if you wish.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 1, 2015)

@  This.  So much this.



magicalmom said:


> I got my "hanging things backwards in the closet" done today.  While doing so, I realized that the floor of my 1/2 of the closet was covered in bags, boxes of stuff, scarves, stray earrings, etc.  So I cleaned it up.  I think all I have to do to get through the next 99 days is to recall my sense of shame when I found:
> 
> - My Sept 2014 Birchbox, entirely packed.  When I first recieved it, I opened it, looked at the contents, and popped the lid back on to "deal with later", and NEVER DID.  It had amazing stuff, like a Liz Earle kit, a Pixi Balm in the EXACT shade I "wanted to try for MONTHS" (Honey Nectar), and more shampoo/conditioner (I have literally been working through my s/c sample stash for SIX MONTHS NOW).  All completely untouched.  If that doesn't let me know I have too much stuff, I don't know what will.
> 
> ...


My closet floor has been a catch-all for years.  Six years 4 months, actually.  I'm not sure I've seen it since the house was built.   A few years ago I thought I needed a Kitchen Aid mixer.  It's still in the box -- never touched.  When I moved I packed all of my oddball socks in a clear garbage bag.  Yup, they're still there, too.  There is a bag of grout powder and a box of tiles in there that were left from the builder.  I also keep a giant pop-up laundry bag in there for recycling. It's overflowing.  And the shoes. All over.  I think my closet is 6'x8' and it's packed.  I can visualize the tote bag from The Body Shop's BF deal on the floor.

I think getting that closet under control is a good goal for week one.

I still want to find my passport, my last BBW bag, a package of light bulbs and my blank checks.  I'm still worried that I accidentally recycled all of this.  ;(


----------



## EggyBread (Jan 1, 2015)

I just got out of the hospital, so I'm probably going to be in/near my bed for the next ten days. That means I probably won't be wearing much makeup. I'm not letting myself off the hook, though, my plans are to work on a budget and update my spouse's and my wills and advanced directives. And no online shopping!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 1, 2015)

I like that this is just the first 10 days. It's so much easier for me to think in increments of 10 days instead of the full 100.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Goals for the 1st 10 days (and some for the whole shebang): 

1) Finish organizing/sorting stash. My boyfriend got me 3 sets of drawers for Christmas &amp; I already started to organize everything. I've been throwing all dupes/things I won't use into a box that I'm hoping to sell or gift. 

2) Wear makeup at least five days per week. I work from home so I haven't been wearing makeup as often lately, but I need to start using up what I have!

3) Use new stuff. My plan is to basically wear completely different makeup every day for the next 100 days. I definitely have more than enough stuff to do this. Once I use a product, I'm not allowed to use it again until AFTER the no-buy. This will force me to use products I don't usually use and get creative. 

I plan on going through my closet too, but I think I'll save that for days 11-20. I have clothes eeeeeverywhere!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

@ I love the idea of not wearing something twice!

It's.... entirely possible I have MORE than 100 eyeshadows (who am I kidding, I have more than 100 in just indies), but that would be a huge help in determining what I do/don't use.  And if I don't use it, why?  Is it something I need to get rid of, or something I never would have known that I LOVE if I didn't make myself use it?  

I'm going to wait til Monday (Day 5) to sort things out and get my plan/shadows all set up because that will be my first day without hubby/kids constantly interrupting, but I really love this idea! (I even have enough blushes to use one a week without repeating!)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 1, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> @ I love the idea of not wearing something twice!
> 
> It's.... entirely possible I have MORE than 100 eyeshadows (who am I kidding, I have more than 100 in just indies), but that would be a huge help in determining what I do/don't use.  And if I don't use it, why?  Is it something I need to get rid of, or something I never would have known that I LOVE if I didn't make myself use it?
> 
> I'm going to wait til Monday (Day 5) to sort things out and get my plan/shadows all set up because that will be my first day without hubby/kids constantly interrupting, but I really love this idea! (I even have enough blushes to use one a week without repeating!)


Yep, I definitely have over 100 eye shadows between my indies and palettes! And honestly, probably 100 lip products too. I WILL have to re-use blush within the 100 days I think, but I am going to make sure I use all of them before I use one again.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 1, 2015)

For the first 10 days I will be focusing on creating empties from some products that are close to gone. This way I can see quick progress, and it will hopefully motivate me to keep going. Creating empties will mean that I need to pick some products to focus on for the week. So I am getting a list ready for the Monday Club. An item I know for sure will be on my list is my eyeshadow palette that I am working on for the Pan That Palette challenge.

I am also trying to wear makeup 6 days per week. I usually only do 5 days per week for work, but 6 makes more sense so that I will be (hopefully) creating more empties. As an added bonus, my husband will appreciate it since he always comments that I am never done up when he is with me. To be totally fair, he deserves me giving effort to look nice around him, too.

Besides makeup, I am starting back with exercising and drinking more water, which will help me to feel better. Maybe this will help me to not want to buy, buy, buy.

I am also trying to extend the use-it-up philosophy to our food. We are cleaning out the pantry and the freezer this month and going on a low-buy for that. We are only buying things that are needed to complete a meal from items we already have. This will mean inventory of our food and making a meal plan from what we have in the next couple of days. I'll then sit down and make a grocery list based on what we have and what I can get on sale each week.

We just got our credit card statement from Holiday spending and - yuck! We pay it off every month, but it is still way too big of a number. Both my husband and I have been carelessly spending on everything. I want to get our car paid off and this is no way to go about it.

We can do this!


----------



## Margiee (Jan 1, 2015)

YAY! We are starting!

Days 1-10 goals:

Start moving boxes to my new place

Paint my nails twice

Compile last months empty list

Sign up for mint.com or come up with a personal budget tracker

Add photos to update finished project pan and start a new one including a pan that palette challenge


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm very busy right now and anxious but at least everything going on has kept me from shopping beyond groceries.  Tomorrow I'll list out my my goals for the first 10 days.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not sure how often I'll post lists -- but probably once/10 days.  I know this could be split up and posted elsewhere, but... SQUIRREL!  Yeah, I just can't deal with that...

Opened:

-Uberliss Shampoo/Conditioner (GB)

Used:

-LUSH Cinder

Trashed:  


L'oreal face wash
Matrix dupe shampoo
Matrix dupe conditioner
BBW Aromatherapy Bubble Bath x2
Bliss Clog Dissolving Milk
old razor
Ulta face wash
Empty Nexxus shampoo bottle (I was keeping this, why?)
3 bath candles
old drain stopper
CO Bigelow body wash
philosophy margarita 3-in-1 
Ulta body wash in champagne 
I walked in my closet.. and turned around and walked out.  That's going to have to wait for another day.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

@ just handle it when you're ready!  We've only been in this house for about 2-3 years and I've only been accumulating for about 1 year, so it wasn't too bad.  

Or you could tackle it a bit at a time. Maybe reach in and grab 3 things every day and deal with those?


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 1, 2015)

Gonna be honest, I'm really nervous. Just trying to remember why I signed up!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm nervous too but we can do it!

Anyone else considering a 100 day FOTD to ensure you're using it daily?

1-10 goals: 1: OFFICE OFFICE OFFICE it shouldn't take me 10 days to do it so no excuses

2rganize, edit, watermark current photos

3: Finish my gift for @@dancersmum she sent me and Z an amazing gift tht got here before thanksgiving and I've been working on hers (I have a craft item that keeps getting pushed to the bottomm of my to-do list) fro the past 2 months but it needs to get sent.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 1, 2015)

Well, I made myself go back through all my lip product Keeps. My initial problem was having the mindset of "But the retail on that is $xx!"  Most are from subscription boxes.

  It doesn't really matter if it retails for $20 and up, if I can't wear it, it must go. So after culling all reds, vivid, pale, frosty, or too dark I managed to put into CS stash almost 60% of my former keeps. That was hard.

   My rule is once I put it in trash or CS, no taking it back out to keep.

 I need to go buy another bottle of Isopropyl Alcohol tomorrow. I finished the rest of the bottle I had sanitizing  things for CS. I am not counting alcohol in the no-buy, it does much more than sanitize makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

@@Kristine Walker go you that is impressive!  I have definitely not gotten to sorting my makeup yet, just pulled a few brand new things I know I won't use today while cleaning the closet.  Thank you for setting the bar high, I'm going to try to be just as hard on myself!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 1, 2015)

Plan for the first 10 days is organize, organize, organize. I already bought some organization options that are already at my house, I'm just not home yet to get that done. But I'll probably get started on that on Monday. I recently went through and threw out a ton of stuff I didn't want anymore, so maybe just one more pass through it all again just to double check. I think the first project will be my indie eyeshadows. Get all my samples depotted and everything organized into the trays by brand and collection.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 1, 2015)

I need to post here tonight to keep myself accountable for tomorrow. I am taking my daughter and two of her friends to the mall for her birthday tomorrow. She got a gift card there for Christmas and wants to have fun and spend it. The problem is, this is a place of real temptation for me and I'm only one day into the challenge. I need someone to pester me to post what I bought tomorrow evening after returning.

I have a very small gift card there myself, and my goal is to spend only that on clothes and to not buy ANY makeup or skincare, etc. with it.

Any more suggestions to help my willpower? Any volunteers to remind me to post my success or failure tomorrow?


----------



## Suzaqu (Jan 1, 2015)

First part of first goal of my two for the first 10 days is done! I've inventoried my make up! 

Some categories I thought would be huge were indeed huge *cough*nailpolish*cough*eyeshadow*cough*, but there were some that were huge that I had no idea (blush, highlighters, eyeliners, and perfume). I think I have more problem areas than I thought. Now I just need to organize them and do an initial purge, then I'm tackling my closet, which is much more scary.

Congrats on making it through day 1 everyone! Only 9 more to go in this set, that's only a bit more than a week! We can do this!


----------



## Suzaqu (Jan 1, 2015)

@@Natasha01 You can do it! It's just a few hours at the mall that you have to resist temptation. Go through your makeup collection before you leave and remind yourself of all the things that you have, chances are you have a dupe.

You could also go through your closet and think about what pieces of clothing would jazz it up. If you have a plan going in on what specific items you want to find, you can focus on your mission and feel great when you get what you planned on finding, because you know it will work in your wardrobe.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm stuck on goals for the first 10 days.


 Inventory what I have.
Try a blush. I have rosacea so the last thing I want is color on my cheeks. This is a psychological thing that will be hard for me. Yet I don't want to be holding onto blushes that I will never use.
Paint my fingernails once. They are already painted so one nail polish change.
Put away and organize Christmas decorations. I had emergency surgy the day after Christmas 2 years ago. My family put away the decorations that year. I still can't find some of my decorations. I want to reorganize them this time.
Not sure what else to write.


----------



## Jenn10 (Jan 1, 2015)

Goal for first 10 days--

1. Use facial masks -- I went facial mask crazy during 2014 and bought 6 tube masks, now I have 3 left, one is a cleansing mud mask which is about 2-3 uses left. I will do 1-2 times during this 10 days period, and it should be gone in the second 10days increment. One is a overnight mask, I will put it on at least 2 times during this time period.

2. Reduce the time I spend looking at beauty stuff online-- It is something I like doing, and I don't necessarily feel tempted, but I think the time is better spent reading or simply walk around and make myself some tea.. 

3. I don't have backups for shampoo, conditioner and liquid body wash (I rotate one liquid body wash and one soap usually, and I do have one backup for soap ) at this moment, and I know they will last at least 2 more weeks. I am going to see how long I can go without getting a backup-- I want to remind myself that it is okay not to have backups.

I mean... it can't be too hard.


----------



## Jenn10 (Jan 1, 2015)

Natasha01 said:


> I need to post here tonight to keep myself accountable for tomorrow. I am taking my daughter and two of her friends to the mall for her birthday tomorrow. She got a gift card there for Christmas and wants to have fun and spend it. The problem is, this is a place of real temptation for me and I'm only one day into the challenge. I need someone to pester me to post what I bought tomorrow evening after returning.
> 
> I have a very small gift card there myself, and my goal is to spend only that on clothes and to not buy ANY makeup or skincare, etc. with it.
> 
> Any more suggestions to help my willpower? Any volunteers to remind me to post my success or failure tomorrow?


You can imagine how you would write your post here tomorrow when you are walking in the mall-- you will want to write starting with "Ladies, I did it!". Think about how good it will feel to write it instead of the opposite. =)


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 1, 2015)

My 10 Day Goals- I'm going a little light because I am currently dying of illness. On the bright side, I am at the sick stage where most of the time I'm just laying around watching TV and using copious amounts of tissues, so I watched the first three Saw movies and bemoaned my existence instead of wanting to shop

1. Use some makeup everyday- even today I put on some concealer and a mineral foundation.

2. Use a facial mask

3.Paint my nails- I went nail polish crazy in November and December and now I have so much nail polish

Depending on how much better I feel in the later days I may update this.


----------



## mollybb (Jan 2, 2015)

I keep my beauty products pretty well organized, but I did spend most of the day cleaning up the apartment. My boyfriend just had the flu so we washed and sanitized everything and put away all our Christmas gifts. I did throw away 6 old lip glosses and a half-used primer that I no longer use. I'm also doing a 30-day blush challenge right now, so I pulled out all of the blushes I haven't used yet and put them in a box. As I use them, I will put them away. I was so surprised by how many I have! I love blush and I knew I had quite a few, but I didn't realize I had enough to fill most of a shoebox! I honestly think the easiest way for me to get through this challenge without buying much is to keep looking at my stash. I have way more beauty products than I will ever need. My goals for the first 10 days:

-Try to use up products/ samples. Keep the empties for an empties post. Seeing the things I'm using up will keep me motivated.

-Rotate the products I use everyday. If I'm not completely in love with something, set it aside. Try to see if I can find a way to make it work and if I can't, pass it along to my mom or sister or toss it.

-Read! I saw a few posts in the main thread about people wanting to read more. I've won quite a few books from Goodreads and I got a stack for Christmas, so I need to get through them! I can't buy any more until I've read the ones I have.

-Along the same lines, go through my magazines. I have several free subscriptions, but I never have time to look through them so they just pile up. I need to make an effort to go through a few of them each week.

I'm excited for this challenge! I have sooo much stuff and it's going to be nice to go through it all and get rid of a lot of it.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 2, 2015)

@@Natasha01 Make it a rule, if you cave and buy something, you must return it, unopened the next day. If you hate making extra trips for returning products, and you know you have to return it if you cave, it will strengthen  your resolve to stay on the no-buy.


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 2, 2015)

My goals for the first 10 days:

1. Order the storage drawers I've been meaning to order since September, that way I can start organizing my stuff.

2. Find and use the one face mask I have.  I've only used it once, and I had no idea what I was doing beyond smearing this orange stuff all over my face and hoping nobody in my family came into my room and saw me.

3. Paint my nails at least twice, and one of the times I must do something other than a white french tip.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jan 2, 2015)

Decided to finally take the plunge and get rid of all of my OPI polishes since I've been transitioning to a more natural water-based brand. About 30 all together with minis and thinner etc. My current nail polish collection is now 5 (3 shades, top coat, base coat). Feels SOO much better to have fewer choices.. I love the simplicity of it and I've been working towards that feeling in all areas of my life. Plus I was able to downsize to a smaller bag for them. Over time I'll probably buy more of that brand but for now I'm content.

I also tossed 2 lipsticks, 12 glosses (7 were minis), and 1 lipliner. I'm down to 5 lipglosses right now and 3 lipliners which is great for me. Lipsticks I have 16 and a few of those could probably go.. I have a few B2M to do so I'll be bringing 3-4 lipsticks or glosses in from that, but I'm really trying to limit my lip product purchases this year because it's the one area I tend to overindulge with. I just wear the same colors.. nudes, and muted rosy pinks.. so I can definitely do with less.

My routine in January last year was to wear everything in my stash at least once during the month and I found it really helpful so I'll be working on that again this year. Hopefully I'll be able to find some more things to let go of.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 2, 2015)

Now to start project palette part 1... but first I have to find it!! I want to use one I got for christmas, a cousin gave me a dollar store palette that is surprisingly really good (it's got a dupe for UD's smog too!)


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 2, 2015)

I unsubbed from all my shopping sales emails and blocked the biggest culprits that I lurk when I'm in a spending mood (sephora, nordstrom, modcloth) I'd block dermstore but I returned an xmas gift so I'm going to exchange once they get it in the mail. then i'll block them too.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 2, 2015)

My goals for the first 10 days:

1. Put holiday gifts away

2. Store, toss, or give away the assortment of random products that have been sitting in boxes on the floor for the past couple of months.

3. Set up my 2015 budget (I have one from 2024 that I need to tweak).

4. Post my November/December empties (this always helps me to want to use stuff up).

5. Organize my gift wrap stash - I have bits of wrapping, ribbon, and tissue paper everywhere.

If I have time, I also want to tackle my holiday decorations. I need to sort and organize everything better before putting everything away again so that there is space in the garage for everything. This will be a big undertaking so I will need to be in the right mindset.


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 2, 2015)

i posted what the no-buy for me meant in the big no buy thread (not necessarily a complete no-buy, but no impulse buying), so here are my goals for the next 10 days:

1.) Make a list of the items I want to purchase for the spring/summer months. Once the list is made, I will need to set a price limit for the pieces. 

2.) Turn all my hangers around in my closet. I also need to find some way to mark my folded clothes so I can tell if I have worn them or not..... Maybe a safety pin on the tag?

3.) Wear a different perfum everyday. I have a BBW candle that I had cleaned out and use to store perfume samples and it is FULL. I never reach for it either, so what better way to actually smell what I have than by wearing it. If I absolutely hate the way it smells, I will throw the sample away after I get home from work. No sense in keeping it if it doesn't work for me!

4.) Go through my belt collection and thin it out. I only have one waist and tend to gravitate to the same 3 anyway....there is no need to have as many as I have now!


----------



## EdithS2 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well this is turning out like a miracle for me. I felt so guilty about how much I charged for Christmas (for family and for myself, ordering from Sephora every day) and then my boss cut hours drastically this week. Suddenly out of denial, on December 30, I applied for some jobs .... and it looks like I got one. This will be a second job to boost my income and provide a backup. And the job is seasonal, from this month through April. It's meant to be! Now I can really clean up some debt during this no buy, which I really need to do, plus investing time into my career.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 2, 2015)

2 days in and I've resisted a couple things already so that's good! 10 day goals:

1) put away xmas stuff

2) finish my NYX butter lipstick in cotton candy, part of my project pan and just barely hanging on so make it an empty!

3) use at least 3 face masks-one done already!

4) finish up 2 things of lotion (I have 4 that are close to done, also need to be empties)

5) 5 foil packets need to be used (2 done!)


----------



## Jenn10 (Jan 2, 2015)

bsquared said:


> 2 days in and I've resisted a couple things already so that's good! 10 day goals:
> 
> 1) put away xmas stuff
> 
> ...


Sounds like you will have some awesome numbers of empties soon! I have promised myself I will do a cleansing mud mask tonight =)


----------



## annatomical (Jan 2, 2015)

Rather than shopping for new things I am focusing on using what I have - shopping in my stash.  Yesterday, I used a product I have never tried before and liked it a lot!  It was a sheet mask.  Today, I tried out a foundation sample for a product I have never used before and I'm not as pasty white as I thought - light medium was a match. Who knew?  Its a new year - time for a new attitude!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 2, 2015)

Day 2 of 10: no cosmetics purchases. Was tempted at target with after Christmas clearance but I set it back down. Spent enough due to finishing Christmas shopping, vitamins and food as it is!

I did buy a new pair of shoes...as you can tell by my name, I love cats-they're the vans x ASPCA shoes. Practical, as they're flats and I'll wear them.

I'm doing ok-I'm trying to rediscover what I like, instead of just buying. I'm also saving all my empties for the month of January to keep me motivated-already used up a travel candle! (20 hrs burn time my butt. More like 10. Liars!!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 2, 2015)

My goals for this first 10 days.

1. Get Christmas decorations put up. We finished that today.

2. Get my goal journal started.

3. Finalized my budget.

4. Organize my stash.

I'm operating at about half speed because of getting two teeth extracted and a family issue that has come up. But at least I'm not wanting to go out and buy more makeup.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello everyone! Happy New Year! Traveling helps with the no-buy, lol. Much too busy to even think about shopping. Back home now and ready to get going! My goals for the next 10 days:


Hang clothes backwards in my closet ala @magicalmom. Did this today. I'm actually going to give myself six months as I do not own that many clothes. I really need to update my wardrobe, but I'm not going to buy anything until after the 100 days.
Get back to posting in the Monday Club thread and focus on using products for 10 days rather than 7. Focus on skin, hair and body care products as well as makeup.
Put away Christmas decorations and get the house back in order.
Focus on one room and spend no less than 15 minutes a day cleaning and organizing. For the next 10 days, it will be the bedroom. I really want it to be a haven of rest, not a dumping ground for laundry and dust bunnies! We desperately need new pillows, so I need to purchase those in the next 10 days. I need to stop putting off making our room a nice, beautiful place!


----------



## nooneputsbabyinthecorner (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm really excited about the no-buy, and it's so great that there's a big group of us participating. I was going to do a no buy until my birthday in April anyway, so it will be nice to have this group for support and encouragement. My best friend just gave me the Nars Digital World Lip Coffret Pencil Set as a late Christmas present, and I'm wearing the bright pink, Yu, today. Here's to 100 days of shopping our stashes and getting creative.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm joining as well, I have been wanting to do something like this for awhile.  I was out of control during black Friday and December and now I need to reign it in and get "back to basics".  It is nice to know I am not the only one that has this issues and can relate to everything you ladies have posted here.  I am newer into makeup and sub boxes but have created quite a good stash over the past 9 months.  My goals are the same as all of yours- no makeup purchases, no new subs (can only get a new one if I drop an existing sub), use what I have and get organized!  

I also really want to spend less time online too and focus more on family and the household.  This is a great diversion/ hobby and I do enjoy it so much!  But, I feel like it is consuming too much of my time and efforts.  I need to find a happy medium.  I agree with what others have said about getting back into reading books too...my theme for this challenge is "Back to Basics" and I always loved the Nike slogan "Just do it" ...words to live by.


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 2, 2015)

I just got part 1 of 2 of my Ulta order from Christmas Eve, and now I'm wondering why I ordered 3 eyeshadow palettes.  I know I've wanted them for a while, but now I definitely don't need eyeshadow (but not that I actually needed more).  I gave one of the palettes to my mom, I swear she eats her eyeshadow.  Part 2 of my order doesn't show up until Monday, and it's a bunch of samples, so at least no more eyeshadow.  Hopefully this will keep me from shopping the next 99 days.


----------



## linda37027 (Jan 2, 2015)

I did really well today. I went to the mall. Didn't go in Victoria's Secret. Had to hold myself back. I have plenty of bras and underwear, but they are on sale! Went to Gap to use my 10.00 Birchbox coupon. Spent exactly 10.00. Got a workout shirt and some socks. They had 60% off sale stuff,so satisfied my urge to get a really good deal. Free is good! This is the best part went in Bath &amp; Body Works and bought nothing! I had been in there the day after Christmas and bought a lot, so I didn't need anything else. Still resisting the urge to go to Ulta. I want to see what is in their clearance bins. I will resist.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 2, 2015)

Today I learned an expensive lesson about saving things for a special occasion. I went into my Keep stash of foundations and concealers to finally use my the Balm cream foundation and concealer. They had only been swatched once, then put back into their boxes to keep them perfect. When I bought them two years ago, they were miraculously perfect matches to my pasty white self.

     So did I do the smart thing and use them when I bought them? Noooooo, I did not. I was going to save them.

  When I took them from their boxes today, they had turned a lovely shade of Tropicana Pure Premium, Tang, freaking orange! I do not blame the product at all. I blame myself, and my mentality of saving things for an occasion that never happens, instead of using and enjoying my things everyday.     

    Lesson learned. Use it, don't save it for someday.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 2, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> Today I learned an expensive lesson about saving things for a special occasion. I went into my Keep stash of foundations and concealers to finally use my the Balm cream foundation and concealer. They had only been swatched once, then put back into their boxes to keep them perfect. When I bought them two years ago, they were miraculously perfect matches to my pasty white self.
> 
> So did I do the smart thing and use them when I bought them? Noooooo, I did not. I was going to save them.
> 
> ...


You aren't alone... something similar happened to me recently.  For some silly reason I saved the last little bit of Glam Glow in the black container (I can't remember what its called).  It was there for a few weeks.  When I went to use it, it was dried out and firmly stuck to the bottom of the container.  Lesson learned.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 2, 2015)

Same here went to use one of mmy massage bars from lush today, I wasn't so much saving it as I got distracted. It's really dry now. It still (kinda) works but is not anywhere near as nice as when I bought it. Totally my issue but I'm still sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 2, 2015)

Not sure where this belongs (it's not project pan, it's not Monday club), so I'm going to put it here. I decided that for the month of January I am going to try to use (at least) one cream eyeshadow and one lip gloss every time I do my makeup. I chose these because I have a bunch of them and yet I usually reach for other things (powder shadow, lip crayons, etc.) instead of using them. Also because they are both products that will go bad sooner than other things, either by drying up or going weird in some way. Powders will last forever, so it's not so urgent that I make a dent in them. It's also a way to switch things up for the next little while, since these things aren't what I would normally use (so I won't get bored using what I already have, I hope!).


----------



## kyxli (Jan 2, 2015)

I haven't had the urge to buy anything yet. My goals for the first ten days are:

1. Stick to the no buy.

2. Come up with a makeup budget for the year.

3. Come up with project pan items that I want to finish this year. I'm going to go through my stash and pick out all of my older items that really need to get used up, and make a plan to use them.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 2, 2015)

I did some more organizing today! Cleared off the bookshelf that was in my make up room &amp; moved all the books into a shelf in my office, so I have more room for make up/products. I'm working on moving all of my hair styling products from the bathroom into the other room because I usually do my hair in there anyway. 

Realizing I have a LOT of hair products and I never really do anything with my hair! Need to fix that, so I'm adding another rule: Style hair at least twice per week.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 2, 2015)

Did my makeup today and as per my rules, used at least 2 new products today! Actually ended up using 3, an eyeshadow, a blush, and a lipstick. Then promptly went to play with puppies, so no urge to shop! I did buy one item last night that was something limited I meant to get in an order in December but it was unavailable then. And I got 1 of my 3 games I'm allowed. On track!


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 2, 2015)

Success!!!!!

I am back from the mall. I bought NO makeup, skincare, Haircare, etc. I managed to stay out of B&amp;BW, Bare Minerals and all of my other top temptations. Even better, I only spent my $50 gift card on clothes, going over only due to taxes. I spent $35 on a jacket that was originally $140 and three clearanced $5 t-shirts. I am so proud of myself.

Congrats to everyone else as well! We are off to a great start. Just think of how much money we will be saving as a group!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow! I love victory stories! Congratulations to all of you No Buy Warriors! You are 1/5 finished for the first segment!  I am so proud of all of us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 I wish I had some nice NBW pins to give everyone.


----------



## missionista (Jan 2, 2015)

Oooh, oooh, can I join too?

I've been on a pretty extreme low-buy for months now.  It's been going well, but I'd love to do the no buy for 100 days, just to try to make some progress instead of just plateauing.  

So far since the 1st, I've also picked out 8-10 products to do a project pan.  I want to use these things up!  My first mini-goal will be to photograph the things I plan to use.  I've already taken them out/set them aside in a place I can see them/stocked my makeup bag with them as appropriate.

Thanks for the good ideas and support, everyone!


----------



## recklesslysober (Jan 2, 2015)

Had to go to the mall to get a few things and ended up taking in all of my B2M empties. It's nice to not have them sitting around just taking up space. I also did an exchange but didn't purchase anything additional. I got a few carefully selected clothing items that filled in the remaining gaps in my wardrobe too. Shouldn't have to go shopping now for a while.


----------



## Margiee (Jan 2, 2015)

Natasha01 said:


> Success!!!!!
> 
> I am back from the mall. I bought NO makeup, skincare, Haircare, etc. I managed to stay out of B&amp;BW, Bare Minerals and all of my other top temptations. Even better, I only spent my $50 gift card on clothes, going over only due to taxes. I spent $35 on a jacket that was originally $140 and three clearanced $5 t-shirts. I am so proud of myself.
> 
> Congrats to everyone else as well! We are off to a great start. Just think of how much money we will be saving as a group!!


YAY! I love this success!  

I just realized I read a bunch of success stories and commented on the last one but this includes everyone else who has been strong too!


----------



## flynt (Jan 2, 2015)

Lots of good ideas on short term goals here; they've helped me a lot.  Here are my goals for the first 10 days.  


Paint my nails at least once.  Why have a bunch of nail polish if it's not being used?
Use a facial mask twice.
Use up 5 products, foils are okay.  I finished off a face wash deluxe sample yesterday so only 4 more to go.
Read one book.  I also signed up on goodreads for their book challenge.  My goal for the year is 52 books.  It's a lot for me but I'll go through at least a dozen when I go on vacation later this year.
Read and trash one magazine.  They're starting to stack up.
Watch at least one youtube tutorial video to learn how to use the stuff I already have better.


----------



## caffeinatedhoarder (Jan 2, 2015)

Day 2 and no makeup. Woo. 

I was doing some thinking about my stash today though and about the plans a few of you guys had to use every single one of your blushes or lipsticks or what have you in this month. I thought about doing something similar but I'm finding that a portion of my stash goes untouched based on the season. I'm don't necessarily buy into the idea that one can only wear a particular color during X season but I won't lie and say that I'm busting out the corals and peaches in the middle of winter. Likewise I'm not wearing my berries in the middle of summer either.

Despite fairly religious use of sunscreen my skin tone and undertone fluctuate through the year making certain shades in my collection look a little strange on me--the berry-pinks I love in the winter look a little sallow against my summer tan. It also doesn't help that the jewel-tone shades of my winter wardrobe don't exactly look spectacular with the warm, peachy-bronze shades I favor come the warmer months. I know that once the weather changes, I'll brush off the dust on the parts of my stash that haven't been used in a while but I can't help feeling guilty that I'm not constantly rotating through every part of my stash. 

Does anyone have similar issues with some colors looking off depending on the season? How do you guys account for that? Or do you all mostly have very neutral/subdued shades in your stash that go with everything regardless of seasonal skin tone/undertone/clothing options?

Thanks in advance and I just want to say how much I support and appreciate everyone on undertaking this challenge. We're all in this together!  :hugs3:


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 2, 2015)

I was just watching a youtube video with Lisa Eldridge ( my favorite makeuo guru) and she was talking about how much she loves to use face masks in the morning before her makeup. She said a lot of the labels say to use once or twice a week but she rotates and uses almost daily. She said after the shower, pop one on as your are picking out your clothes for the day, etc. Its only 10 minutes or so. I did this the last couple of mornings and loved it! Let's use up those face masks sitting in the drawer for a rainy day.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

@@shoppergirl what a great idea!  I honestly avoid using masks sometimes because they're such a PITA to get entirely off my face when I wash it off, but the shower would be awesome!

Did all the reverse hanging yesterday (and I love that some ladies are joining me!  Yay us!).  Today, went through my closet and reorganized accessories:  Scarves, belts, shoes, and my GIANT jewelry collection.  I actually threw away some (worthless, I promise) stuff I must have bought over 10 years ago and haven't worn in over 5 years.  My closet is starting to look like a closet, and not a dumping ground!  Tomorrow will be hats, nail polish/remover/stickers/etc, and that giant bag of unsorted makeup/skincare.  Also, I'm putting the shower/bath stuff into my bathroom and moving perfumes to my closet.  I want to make getting ready in the mornings a "one stop shop" for picking out my outfit, shoes, accessories, and perfume.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 3, 2015)

Today I put an assortment of skin/bath/body/hair products in my bathroom next to the ones I normally use so they are in plain sight and easily accessible.  If I can reach said product while I'm in the bathroom I'm so much more likely to use it!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm wearing my boscia black mask as we speak, err, type.  I always feel like I'm going on some covert mission with the people from NCIS when I wear this.

I have made a discovery.  I lack masks.  I'm positively twitching over this fact.  I've inventoried what I have:


almost full origins full size
mini origins
about 2 more uses in the boscia
Dr Jart pore one
a Sesha one (should be two, but one is missing)
two samples

Must ration -- or use my points/a gift card to get one. Cannot.  Spend.  Money. 

Trying to talk myself down from ledge here...  I can always ask for one for my birthday. ..

Deep breaths.


----------



## Allison H (Jan 3, 2015)

So my first 10 days will be focusing on looking at all of my beauty products and organizing them. I have two gift cards for Marshals and TJ Maxx that I'm hoping to use on storage containers.

I'm also focusing on making healthier meals for the family, so I've been planning on my meals for the week, which has taken the focus off of wanting to shop!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jams53 (Jan 3, 2015)

My goals are going good so far! I wore makeup 2 days in a row (a rarity for me) and both days I wore the gloss I want to finish up. It has so little left but it. will. not. die. I also stuck to the eyeshadow palette I'm trying to pan. I wore a different look each day and really liked both of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also managed to not buy anything at all when I was at the mall. When I go, I always go in through the Penney's entrance and as soon as you walk in you see the Sephora. It was staring me right in the face but I kept on walking and didn't go in. Success! I'm really glad I'm doing this no buy because I did my other goal which was to make an inventory. Let's just say it is embarrassing and ridiculous. But I think it will be really, really great motivation to stick to the no buy. I have a list made up right in front of my computer and I think I'm going to make a copy of it and carry it in my purse. That way if I start browsing online or in store I can just pull out my list and remind myself that I seriously do not need ANYTHING!!!!!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 3, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I'm wearing my boscia black mask as we speak, err, type.  I always feel like I'm going on some covert mission with the people from NCIS when I wear this.
> 
> I have made a discovery.  I lack masks.  I'm positively twitching over this fact.  I've inventoried what I have:
> 
> ...


I am confused. You said you lack masks, and then made a six-bullet list of a bunch of masks that are currently in your possession?

I have no idea how fast you plow through your masks, but I bet you can put off worrying until after the first ten days are over. Revisit your worry in the next thread and see how you feel. No need to panic yet.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 3, 2015)

Ugh first day and I bought something. It was on Dermstore, though so I was able to cancel the order. Nevertheless I'm going to consider it a successful day because I had the ability to reason that I made a mistake and cancelled the order.

Oh yeah, and even though I blocked all my culprits on firefox, I opened google chrome and started surfing on there. I've got to go into mac's system and block the sites or I'll keep doing this.


----------



## HapaGirl (Jan 3, 2015)

For the next 10 days, my focus will be on:

1) Actually wearing makeup! I live in a really hot and muggy climate and it's gross year-round to be outside. But even if I'm just taking my kid to the park or going to a cafe to do some work, I will commit to at least putting on something - eye makeup, gloss, the bare minimum of color cosmetics because I have so many of these types of items.

2) I loved the idea of rotating my weekly use products every Sunday night. That way I make myself dig out something new and confront the notion, yet again, that I have more than enough stuff! I tend to try to use up my boring products first - clear lipgloss, really subtle blush, etc. - "saving" the better stuff for...never? So I'm gonna commit to actually using the pretty items in my stash.

3) I will try to stay away from beauty blogs, but this one is so hard for me. I've been reading some of them for years and I truly get excited to read through them every few days or so. I also pump milk for my son, so I have some free time to kill each day and scrolling through the blogs relaxes me. Anyone have suggestions for this?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 3, 2015)

My plans for the first ten days are to finish organizing my stash, to do a full inventory, and to think about just these ten days instead of panicking over the whole 100. It's just ten days. Just ten.

When I do my inventory, I'll be able to figure out if it makes more sense to try every product at least once (nail polish!) or just stick to one item and try to empty it (shampoo samples?).My birchbox/gap $10 coupon is only good til the 14th, so that will make a good first ten reward, and if I don't make it then tough cookies. Also since I'll have to report whatever I get from the gap back here, I know I can't get anything too pricey. Ideally $0-5 out of pocket.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 3, 2015)

Stay strong this weekend everyone! I've been unsubscribing from all the stores that usually send me emails. No deal is a good deal if it's wasting money.


----------



## Margiee (Jan 3, 2015)

caffeinatedhoarder said:


> I was doing some thinking about my stash today though and about the plans a few of you guys had to use every single one of your blushes or lipsticks or what have you in this month. I thought about doing something similar but I'm finding that a portion of my stash goes untouched based on the season. I'm don't necessarily buy into the idea that one can only wear a particular color during X season but I won't lie and say that I'm busting out the corals and peaches in the middle of winter. Likewise I'm not wearing my berries in the middle of summer either.
> 
> Despite fairly religious use of sunscreen my skin tone and undertone fluctuate through the year making certain shades in my collection look a little strange on me--the berry-pinks I love in the winter look a little sallow against my summer tan. It also doesn't help that the jewel-tone shades of my winter wardrobe don't exactly look spectacular with the warm, peachy-bronze shades I favor come the warmer months. I know that once the weather changes, I'll brush off the dust on the parts of my stash that haven't been used in a while but I can't help feeling guilty that I'm not constantly rotating through every part of my stash.
> 
> Does anyone have similar issues with some colors looking off depending on the season? How do you guys account for that? Or do you all mostly have very neutral/subdued shades in your stash that go with everything regardless of seasonal skin tone/undertone/clothing options?


I vote that it is totally OK to have a seasonal wardrobe for make up.  I also have stuff that gets a lot more love during different times of the year and I think it's a combination of skintone and mood.  Living in the upper midwest means a huge fluctuation between seasons. I feel just generally silly trying to look bronzed in 10 below weather when I know I am outside the bare minimum.  I'm just fine with my makeup reflecting this philosophy because I don't think it would make me feel prettier or more comfortable to "wear" the wrong season on my face, which isn't really living in the moment and using what I love.


----------



## Jenn10 (Jan 3, 2015)

I needed to buy hand cream in drugstore yesterday, and did only that with no other beauty related purchase. 

I did facial mud mask last night as promise, and it looks like there is only 1 usage left in the tube. 

I just painted my nail and am feeling good!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 3, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I am confused. You said you lack masks, and then made a six-bullet list of a bunch of masks that are currently in your possession?
> 
> I have no idea how fast you plow through your masks, but I bet you can put off worrying until after the first ten days are over. Revisit your worry in the next thread and see how you feel. No need to panic yet.


Yeah, I'm good for a few weeks since I use them 2-3 times a week.  A few of the masks are not necessarily what I would choose to help my biggest issue -- clogged pores. 

I'm just surprised that I have to think about replacements so early. Especially since I hadn't planned on needing to buy anything.  I think I must have overlooked this mask issue when I planned my strategy.

Live and learn.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EggyBread (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh boy, medical bills continue to pile in. This has definitely killed my desire to buy anything.


----------



## shy32 (Jan 3, 2015)

I made a mistake and looked at the enabler thread and made a small purchase on the 1st. I'm going to use this as a learning experience to (duh!) not look at the enabler thread.

I felt bad since everyone has stayed strong but I haven't bought anything else since.

My goals for this week:

Paint nails twice (at least)

Use a mask 2-3 times

Wear make up every day

I have a lot of unopened makeup so it's almost like going shopping when I open something unopened and try it for the first time. So if I get the urge to go shopping I'll "shop" my "stash" instead.

I wanted to join this no buy because I have way too much. I was watching a bunch of episodes of Hoarders and the people who keep buying stuff and they don't use it and they buy multiples of the same thing remind me of me. The other reason is I have a bunch of medical bills from having to have emergency

surgery in September and haven't been paying any of them so I will be starting to pay those, I just need to come up with a plan.

Sorry to ramble on I just felt like, if I write this stuff down on this thread, I might feel more accountable.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 3, 2015)

shy32 said:


> I made a mistake and looked at the enabler thread and made a small purchase on the 1st. I'm going to use this as a learning experience to (duh!) not look at the enabler thread.
> 
> I felt bad since everyone has stayed strong but I haven't bought anything else since.
> 
> ...


There is no need to apologize.  Sometimes it just feels good to express what you're going through honestly in a place where you know no one is judging you.


----------



## curlgrrrl (Jan 3, 2015)

I needed a few days to get organized. What I have set up:

1. Created a list of products I am going to use everyday until done. Mainly face products such as foundation, primer, powder, etc.

2. Starting a weekly makeup basket on the 5th, which is when I go back to work.

3. Documenting this journey on Instagram so I have some accountability outside of myself.

4. Unsubscribed from beauty emails.

I'm glad I am doing this and that we can all support each other.


----------



## kaelahbae (Jan 3, 2015)

Here are my plans for this first leg of the challenge:

1. Sell textbooks online and get them shipped out. Put the profit in savings or toward debt.

2. Organize perfume samples in a jar and use one every day.

3. Clean out the bottom of my closet (I did the shelves the other day) and a desk that has become a catch-all. Throw out or donate anything that I don't use or need.

4. Paint my nails at least once and use a face mask 2-3 times. I have a Lush mask that expires next month, so I need to focus on it.

5. Buy a few totes and pack away Christmas stuff, off-seasoning clothing, etc.

6. Return two items to Target, and put the money into savings or toward debt.

7. Take donations to be dropped off.

Good luck all- you are doing so well!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 3, 2015)

Last night after reading this thread (and joining in!) I decided to do an inventory.  I got 2 drawers done in my Ikea Alex (have 4 to go) and am exhausted.

I still have the rest of my makeup storage to go through plus all the over flow.  I am thinking that doing the inventory alone may take 100 days.  I  have so much stuff!

I did do some organization last night while I was sorting but I need to find a better system.  I do not want to buy storage as I really want to not accumulate more stuff so I am playing around with the storage options I currently have and making them work for me.

I also had an epiphany today about why I buy makeup and why I have so much.  I jotted down some points that I am going to use for a blog post to keep me accountable.

Hope everyone is doing well!  Tonight tomorrow I will be selecting my picks for Monday club and deciding which hair mask, face mask and nail color polish I am going to use on Sunday.   I like to do a beauty/relaxation routine on Sunday to get me over the "I have to go to work on Monday stress." I am targeting the foils and small continers first and will then move on to the full sizes!

Feeling better now that I have a plan and course of action but feeling ill at home much I have accumlated.  I am going to model my routine after @@Kristine Walker and try something and if it is not a love, the color is not me etc I am going to donate or put aside for a Circular swap.  Life is too short to keep makeup you don't like just because it cost x amount, or so and so gave it to you.  Looking forward to seeing my empties and threw it aways grow.

Sorry for the long post! I got up this AM and went hiking with  a friend.  Got to combine fitness, beauty/nature and catching up in one fell swoop!  I just got home and got caffinenated hence my long, rambly post!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 3, 2015)

Today I used a gift card with only $8 and got a $15 tub of shea butter that was on sale at B&amp;BW.... I also got some samples of flowerbomb and poured them into a vial at home with one of my other samples.... I now have a sizable vial of flowerbomb and I got it for free! Haha

Money spent so far? $0


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 3, 2015)

shy32 said:


> I made a mistake and looked at the enabler thread and made a small purchase on the 1st. I'm going to use this as a learning experience to (duh!) not look at the enabler thread.
> 
> I felt bad since everyone has stayed strong but I haven't bought anything else since.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad. I bought something last night. Now I have to take the cost out of my cash money and eat pbj sandwiches all week.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 3, 2015)

Small success -- I found my checks while looking for the missing Sesha mask.  This gives me hope that I didn't recycle my passport.

Made one purchase.



Spoiler



Planned purchase -- pants.  Very cheap pants.  Happy to have black pants that are 1) the right length  2) aren't faded 3) no holes!



Still looking for:

passport

light bulbs

mask

holiday kleenex


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 3, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I'm wearing my boscia black mask as we speak, err, type.  I always feel like I'm going on some covert mission with the people from NCIS when I wear this.
> 
> I have made a discovery.  I lack masks.  I'm positively twitching over this fact.  I've inventoried what I have:
> 
> ...


Maybe if you run out you could make some homemade masks with honey, avocado, oatmeal and the like? That way you could still get a treatment but without spending more money.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 3, 2015)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Stay strong this weekend everyone! I've been unsubscribing from all the stores that usually send me emails. No deal is a good deal if it's wasting money.


I have done this too. So much less email. I wish the unsubscribe would take effect immediately. Many of them say that it will take a week or 14 days. I just want them gone. Now.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 3, 2015)

I have organized all my makeup and posted what I will be using in the Monday thread. Those items are easily accessible and ready to go. I am also wearing a full face of makeup today. This is something I would normally not do since it is icky out here and I am staying home all day. (I am still in my pjs though...)

I've also kept up with the fitness end of things and have worked out and drastically increased my water intake every day. I am feeling better already.

Christmas decorations are all put away. I spent a little extra time tidying things up in the basement. It looks much nicer.

Pantry and freezer have been inventoried and a meal plan has been made for the week. I will go shopping for the filler items tomorrow when the new sales ads come out. I've even got coupons to take. Yay!


----------



## caffeinatedhoarder (Jan 3, 2015)

Margiee said:


> I vote that it is totally OK to have a seasonal wardrobe for make up.  I also have stuff that gets a lot more love during different times of the year and I think it's a combination of skintone and mood.  Living in the upper midwest means a huge fluctuation between seasons. I feel just generally silly trying to look bronzed in 10 below weather when I know I am outside the bare minimum.  I'm just fine with my makeup reflecting this philosophy because I don't think it would make me feel prettier or more comfortable to "wear" the wrong season on my face, which isn't really living in the moment and using what I love.


@@Margiee you are totally right. Makeup shouldn't feel like a chore and I should be more concerned as you say, with living in the moment and using what I love.

Good grief. Nothing makes the DON'T BUY A DAMN THING MORE bug hit you harder than when you inventory all your stuff. Was getting kind of anxious to purchase now after I realized we're only in day 3 of this challenge so I decided to organize part of my stash and pull out some products to use in the upcoming week. I'm now back to wanting nothing more to add to my collection and have newfound zeal to stick with this challenge. The cream products, in particular, frighten me because I have so many that aren't being used which means they're just sitting there, rotting. 

I've decided that I'm going to take pictures of my stash with my phone so that when I'm out and about and the mood to do a little shopping hits, I'll have a constant reminder that I don't need anything. 

My next mission is to get rid of my nice portion of my special event makeup. I've got far too many bold shades of makeup that aren't work friendly and certainly don't get used enough in my free time. There is no reason to have 30 red lipsticks when I wear it 2x a month max.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 3, 2015)

Margiee said:


> I vote that it is totally OK to have a seasonal wardrobe for make up.  I also have stuff that gets a lot more love during different times of the year and I think it's a combination of skintone and mood.  Living in the upper midwest means a huge fluctuation between seasons. I feel just generally silly trying to look bronzed in 10 below weather when I know I am outside the bare minimum.  I'm just fine with my makeup reflecting this philosophy because I don't think it would make me feel prettier or more comfortable to "wear" the wrong season on my face, which isn't really living in the moment and using what I love.


My skin is very different in the winter than it is in the summer.  For that reason I definitely need to wear different complexion products to match my lighter skin tone in the winter than I do when my skin is slightly darker in the summer months.  My skin is definitely dry in the winter and more combination/acne-prone in the summer so I end up with two wardrobes of skincare products.  I also agree certain looks are more seasonally appropriate than others so there is some colour variation for eye shadow, blush, et al.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Got more done today!  Gosh you guys, I've never felt more productive, even though I'm cleaning up very small sections of the house each day (as in, small sections of the master bedroom closet), being able to see my progress, as the mess goes to order that does NOT get immediately messed up again, it gives me the desire to get the rest of the house clean too.  I have two small boys that pull out toys/trash the living room SEVERAL times a day, and I've let it get to me.  So from now on my goal is to get THEM to put their toys away, with the goal that over time, they'll pull out less and less, and will learn to put it away automatically (I know, I know.  But I can dream).

Today, I:

1) Slept in.  For probably the last time in awhile, so I enjoyed it and didn't let myself feel guilty at all.

2) Went grocery shopping.  Stuck to the list I created for meal planning, didn't buy a bunch of junk.  Groceries were actually LESS than usual (I guess those Oreos add up!)

3) Organized my nail polish stash.  Added several bottles I've never worn to a giveaway pile (bought them because they were on MAJOR clearance at Sally Beauty! Not colors I'd ever use, so I feel good about giving them away.)

4) Organized a Sephora bag that has been my "catch-all" for new products for a few months.  Everything's sorted and put away now.

5) Cooked a meal from SkinnyTaste (I'm using that site for healthy cooking and Mel's Kitchen Cafe for splurge meals.  Both sites emphasize cooking with whole foods rather than canned stuff, but Mel's will occasionally use butter and cheese  :lol: ).  It's in the oven now.

Tonight I'm celebrating my progress by doing my nails from my nice, pretty, organized stash.  I'm so happy to read about our progress on here, and big hugs to anyone that's bought something!  It's OK, just hop right back on that wagon!  I've already been very tempted so far, and I may yet fail.  But the great thing is I know I can come in here and get some support to try again the next day.  

3 days down, y'all!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 3, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> 5) Cooked a meal from SkinnyTaste (I'm using that site for healthy cooking and Mel's Kitchen Cafe for splurge meals.  Both sites emphasize cooking with whole foods rather than canned stuff, but Mel's will occasionally use butter and cheese  :lol: ).  It's in the oven now.


Checking these sites out...need some inspiration!

Today I intended to spend 45 minutes working on my bedroom since I hadn't spent my 15 minutes working on it on the 1st and 2nd. Well, I just couldn't stop and my entire bedroom is beautifully clean! I vacuumed, dusted, folded and put a way laundry and took everything out of my room that did not belong. I washed mirrors and windows (although I do have two more windows to do) and cleaned off my vanity and reorganized it. So excited! For the rest of the 10 days, I will focus on deep cleaning the shower that's in there and maintaining as well as getting all of the stuff put away that I drug out of my room, lol. I love how productive I was!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 3, 2015)

Continuing my quest to try at least 2 new things a day when I do my makeup, I used 5 new things today! And it might be 6 because I'll probably change my lipstick later. This is fun!


----------



## SassyPeach (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey Everyone!

The first three days have been ok. My hubby had previously planned a trip to Buffalo for a few days (I'm from Toronto) to do some shopping and celebrate my birthday (which is actually next week). For my birthday I set aside $100 to spend on anything I wanted so naturally I decided to go to Sephora. I bought 4 items for a total of $121.80. Sigh... $21.80 over budget.

I have a Sephora gift card I got for Christmas that I forgot to bring with me on our trip, so I think I might take a trip to Sephora sometime this week to pick up my Birthday gift that they didn't have at the store I went to yesterday. 

After Sephora's chic week in April (which I've saved $100 to spend at) I'm going to stick to the No Buy for the rest of April. I'm also going to keep track of ALL spending for 2015 in an Excel spreadsheet and I've decided to go on a Low Buy/No Buy every other month for the rest of the year starting May 1st. It will look like this...

May – Low Buy

June – No Buy

July – Low Buy

Aug – No Buy

Sept – Low Buy

Oct – No Buy

Nov – Low Buy

Dec – No Buy

Oh and tonight I'm going to do an updated make up inventory. I will post in the "Taking Inventory" thread once I'm done. Ok, I think that's all for now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 3, 2015)

I keep buying.... But I know that I'm trying really hard so there's at least that. My spending has definitely cut down.


----------



## acostakk (Jan 3, 2015)

Like a dummy I wandered into the enablers thread... And wound up making a purchase on the first. It was something I've wanted for a very long time, something I'll definitely use up, and I spent all of $5.11. However, I still feel some sort of penance is in order. Just not sure what it should be? Perhaps just extending my 100 days out by one since I didn't really start till the second?


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 3, 2015)

Day 3: success! No cosmetics!

However, I did utilize my discount at my part time job and bought a nice pair of north face gloves. I misplaced mine in my move and it is supposed to be -20 here tonight, and -50 with the windchill. They were $23 after my 50% discount  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still counting today as a success as they are a much needed item-and they're black. No fun!

I've been tempted today but still going strong. I'm going to keep my empties for the month, and am going to keep trying to use at least one face mask a week.

I'm going to try to rediscover things...so far, I've been using my thebalm balm voyage palette, just simply out of laziness because it's in the bathroom. I do really like their shadows and did make a really pretty pink gold eye the other day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did make rouge with sephora at the end of December....but when I looked at the "spend $1000 to maintain rouge" for 2016, it just made me sick. So much money I'd rather spend on a vacation and pay off bills!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 3, 2015)

Btw, posting here is helping me be accountable...every day, I keep telling myself, "I have to write on the wall!"


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jan 3, 2015)

Serious question:

Does an exchange count on the no buy if I have to order the replacement online?

I bought a dress before before Christmas and when I pulled it out to wear tomorrow, I found a big snag in it.  My local store does not have anymore in stock.

Their system would require I return the dress in store and rebuy it online.  I could go to another store but that would take 20-30 minutes each way.

Would that count as violating my no buy?

Edited to add: My no buy allows replacements if needed.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jan 3, 2015)

Sticking to my no buy so far.  I have only bought food and gas.  

I did go through and gave all my brushes a deep soak and shampooing.  Normally I just spray the ones I used with cleaner every few days.  I tossed one that had really beat up bristles and repaired two brushes that I liked but had loose handles.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 3, 2015)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Serious question:
> 
> Does an exchange count on the no buy if I have to order the replacement online?
> 
> ...


I'd go for it!  Unless you absolutely need that money for something else.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 3, 2015)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Serious question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Things like this are where your personal feelings on no buy come in. Are you on a no buy to save money? No more money spent for an even exchange but you could get money back in your pocket if you don't need the dress. Are you on a no buy because you have too much stuff then do the return and keep the cash or remove another older clothes item from your house.


----------



## samplegal (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm using these 10 days to exercise more, make meal plans and grocery shop rather than eat out, and my boyfriend and I started a "punch list" of things that need attention in the house. Each weekend we hope to tackle one or two projects, especially the no/low-cost ones. This weekend we finally hung a ceiling lamp that has been in a box and procrastinated for months because we didn't want to figure out the wiring. After all that, it took all of an hour.


----------



## page5 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm a little late to the party but want to challenge myself to the 100 days of no buying.

I've participated in the Monday club on and off last year and I did a major inventory last year which really helped me know what I have and don't have. It is probably the best thing I did last year to start curbing my buying and reducing my stash. 

I have several birchboxes and glossyboxes, each labeled with the category of item (cleansers, moisturizers, makeup, etc) and now when I use something up I go to the box and see what else I have. I have plenty of most items. The only thing I will likely need during the 100 days is foundation and primer. 

Also, I did a personal low buy of all purchases the last quarter of 2014 and I saved nearly $1000! I really didn't think it would be that much. I believe I do too many mindless purchases with the kids and myself. 

I'm looking forward to keeping up my progress. I also made a list of what I believe I would like my stash to look like (number of lippies, eyeliners, moisturizers, etc) and I'd like to eventually get close to that number. 

Good luck everyone!

ETA: I saw mention of Mel's Cafe website and want to say that I love that site. It's been a good one for finding dinner recipes that all the kiddos will eat and I've found several that are fairly quick and easy and tasty.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

@@jesemiaud Isn't it great when you can just kick into gear and accomplish a whole bunch!?  That's so awesome!  Maintaining is definitely the hard part for me, so I definitely have to include that in my goals.  

I hope you find some good recipes on those sites, I'm making the Grilled Chicken &amp; Spinach Salad with Balsamic Vinaigrette tomorrow for dinner! (from SkinnyTaste!)


----------



## annatomical (Jan 4, 2015)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Serious question:
> 
> Does an exchange count on the no buy if I have to order the replacement online?
> 
> ...


If you are returning the defective dress at the store and you are purchasing a replacement online for the same price then I see this as an even exchange.  Its a wash.  This would be no different than buying the wrong size by mistake.  Though if you were to go online and buy the replacement dress, some shoes, a purse, etc. etc. etc... then you're looking at a totally different set of circumstances.


----------



## acostakk (Jan 4, 2015)

I had an epiphany in the shower - for breaking the no-buy I purged out three same-category items from my stash. One item in, three out helps to compensate.


----------



## mollybb (Jan 4, 2015)

Doing pretty good with my low-buy so far. I did use my drugstore.com dollars to grab an elf powder for a total of 25 cents out-of-pocket. It's something I've been wanting and I had to use the credit or I would lose it. Was feeling pretty good until I went into my stash to get some deodorant and realized I was out. I did buy the cheap "clean scent" one instead of the fancy vanilla one that was tempting me. Oh well, I had enough deodorant samples that I hadn't bought any for about 2 years, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 4, 2015)

Day three done &amp; I have to say I'm doing much better than I thought I would! Haven't really had an urge to buy anything yet. And I'm putting most of my time and energy into my other resolutions: working out, planning healthy meals, organizing, doing some deep cleaning around the house. And next week I go back to work so I'll be busy!


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 4, 2015)

Last night I did a late night Target run with my family to see if they had any more clearanced Christmas yard decorations (they didn't), but to fill the shelves of what use to be Christmas stuff, they put out some makeup stuff, and I have to admit that I paused for a brief second, then realized I can't buy it so I wasn't going waste time looking at it.

Then today, I was looking at old notes on my phone and realized I had made a project 10 pan list some time ago, so I updated a few things on the list to reflect what I'm wanting to use up and I also realized I've used up 2 of the items on there already.  So, I'm just going to keep running off of that list, and call it a project 8 pan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also on my phone, I found a list already made up of my target's for how many of each item I would like to have.  During my next 10 days, I'll be making an inventory to compare with my list of targets.

Also today, I had to stop at a dollar store to pickup a calendar for the new year, and while I was there I saw they had some adorable little sliding drawers, so picked 1 of those up and plan on seeing how much of my stash can fit in there, and possibly getting some more.

I also changed out the perfume sample I had in my purse today, I've had the same one in there for almost a year and I rarely wear wore it so I was overdue for a change, so hopefully I'll wear this newer sample more and remember to change it out once I'm tired of it.  Plus, I learned that one of my dogs likes this new scent, every time I've worn it and she catches a whiff, she tries to find where I sprayed it and smells it until either I end up moving or she tries to taste it.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 4, 2015)

One way to deal with caving in and buying beauty products on this no-buy is to make a rule that you must return them unopened and get your money back .If you already opened it, you still must return it. No letting yourself off the hook because it can lead to more backsliding. Don't just shrug and say " oh well", nope, *return it*. This will reenforce that there are will be consequences. There is a difference between needs and wants, basic hygiene is needed, more lipsticks when you own too many already is a want. Love yourself enough to tell yourself no on this. Another lady had a brilliant consequence for herself, because she bought one item she purged three others. That was a good plan. But endeavor to remain no-buy if that was your original game plan.

   I'm not trying to dampen any excitement, but sometimes taking on too many things at once can become discouraging quickly. I wouldn't suggest doing a makeup no-buy, everything else no-buy, weight loss, exercise, and house cleaning all at the same time., simply because that is a ton of pressure to put on yourself all at once. I would hate to see anyone set themselves up for disappointment by taking on too much.

    I am so proud of all of us!! The enthusiasm is contagious! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jenn10 (Jan 4, 2015)

I did a quick inventory check for makeup this morning on a whim, and well.... numbers don't lie do they. I found out I have 44 lip products- I am counting deluxe size and full size altogether. I knew I had a lot, but woahhh that's more than I thought. 

I have seen people doing 30 lipsticks in 30 days challenge- I am considering it to remind myself what all the colors look like on my lips because I know I tend to choose one out of about 10 in regular days. 

So after counting the numbers, I put on a red lipstick today that I didn't wear for months and I actually really like it!  I am not wearing any other makeup today but it is making me feeling bold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 4, 2015)

While I'm not doing well with no buy, I'm doing great with low buy and setting limits for myself. I feel very proud of myself bc I wanted to buy something online and I told myself to wait until morning. Now I don't want to buy it at all.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 4, 2015)

Typing now because I have quiet time for a few minutes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Tomorrow I am going to try blush. I have not worn blush in years because I have rosacea. I do not want color in my cheeks. My rosacea has improved greatly in the past 15 years and now it looks strange when I wear foundation with no blush. I have lots of blushes from sub boxes taking up room and need to decide if I want to keep them or found someone who can use them. Any good YouTube videos on putting on blush?


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 4, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> Typing now because I have quiet time for a few minutes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Tomorrow I am going to try blush. I have not worn blush in years because I have rosacea. I do not want color in my cheeks. My rosacea has improved greatly in the past 15 years and now it looks strange when I wear foundation with no blush. I have lots of blushes from sub boxes taking up room and need to decide if I want to keep them or found someone who can use them. Any good YouTube videos on putting on blush?


I don't know of any good ones, but I just smile and put the blush on the apples of my cheeks.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 4, 2015)

@@PA Anna Here is a blush tutorial from Wayne Goss. He is one of my favorite YouTubers. This one also doesn't mention any specific products to use, so it is helpful for the no-buy.



Hmmmm...I meant to post a link, but it looks like it is just posting the video. Someone please let me know how to just post a link instead of the actual video if this is not OK.


----------



## missionista (Jan 4, 2015)

OK all, I've taken the photo of my project pan items!  I've got:


Essence chocolate raspberry hand lotion--this was 2/3 empty when I started, and at this point I think I only have one or two uses left.  Hooray!
Benefit Porefessional--sample size.  My skin is normal-to-dry, so I never use primer.  I like that when I use this I need less BB cream, but otherwise, I don't like this much, and am just going to use it up.  I think it's only three quarters full but it lasts forever.
Linda Mason The Art of Beauty lip liner--this is so close to done, it is the exact length of my pinky finger.  I rarely use lip liner, and I have 3!  I want to use this one up, so I'm treating it as lipstick. Bonus points for being on trend since it is a Marsala shade. 
Styli-Style pencil eyeliner in 'Twilight' a dark blue--I like the color, but do not get along very well with traditional pencil eyeliners.  I want it gone so I can focus on the eyeliners I like better.
LUSH WHoosh shower jelly--this was a gift, and is functional.  I don't love the smell, but it's not awful either. I'm excited to finish it so I can use soaps I prefer.  I'm about a third done.
Bulgari Eau Parfumee au The Vert bath teabag--this is a one use item, so I just have to take one bath and it's off the list.  I have a few backups of this product, and have already used one or two in the past.  I love the smell, just need to commit to the time it takes for a luxurious bath.  Maybe the bath can be a reward for not buying something...
LUSH Sea Spray hair mist--I have one HG hair product, and this isn't it.  However, this isn't bad.  I won this in a giveaway, and it was almost full when I started the no-buy.  I am using it, and want to finish it so I can go back to my HG (which is also almost empty!)
YSL Touche Eclat sample--for a sample, this lasts forever.  I thought it would be a one or two use item, but it's been lasting me for weeks.  I think there's only about 3-4 uses left. 
The Cool Fix after shave gel--This is about half done.  I prefer moisturizer for post-shaving.  This is a bit of a challenge to use up, since I am really lax about shaving, especially in winter.  Used it once since starting the no-buy though!


----------



## samplegal (Jan 4, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> One way to deal with caving in and buying beauty products on this no-buy is to make a rule that you must return them unopened and get your money back .If you already opened it, you still must return it. No letting yourself off the hook because it can lead to more backsliding. Don't just shrug and say " oh well", nope, *return it*. This will reenforce that there are will be consequences. There is a difference between needs and wants, basic hygiene is needed, more lipsticks when you own too many already is a want. Love yourself enough to tell yourself no on this. Another lady had a brilliant consequence for herself, because she bought one item she purged three others. That was a good plan. But endeavor to remain no-buy if that was your original game plan.
> 
> I'm not trying to dampen any excitement, but sometimes taking on too many things at once can become discouraging quickly. I wouldn't suggest doing a makeup no-buy, everything else no-buy, weight loss, exercise, and house cleaning all at the same time., simply because that is a ton of pressure to put on yourself all at once. I would hate to see anyone set themselves up for disappointment by taking on too much.
> 
> I am so proud of all of us!! The enthusiasm is contagious! Keep up the good work!


This is an excellent post with lots of good points!

I think for me, not focusing on makeup as much simply leaves me more time to focus on these other things. One thing that helps me keep the pressure off is that I don't have any specific goals about them, I just do them as I have time, and a want to do them.

As of now, I'm still not that tempted. I see a few drugstore items that look fun, but I know if I buy them, I will wear them for one day and put them in my makeup drawers. Then they will sit there while I rotate through other items that I don't want to neglect, and then I will find I don't have many chances to ever get around to them. And then a few months down the road, I will notice these things again, and wonder why I bought them since I haven't worn them, and I will feel guilty about it. I will realize that I bought them for that rush that I only get when I buy something new, a rush that only lasts a few minutes. I don't even want to go down that road.


----------



## Suzaqu (Jan 4, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> I'm not trying to dampen any excitement, but sometimes taking on too many things at once can become discouraging quickly. I wouldn't suggest doing a makeup no-buy, everything else no-buy, weight loss, exercise, and house cleaning all at the same time., simply because that is a ton of pressure to put on yourself all at once. I would hate to see anyone set themselves up for disappointment by taking on too much.


I'm so glad you mentioned this! I've been reading a lot about goal fatigue. Basically if you set too many goals at once you don't end up making progress on any of them. I've found for me that what really works well is to focus on one or two goals. Every time you make a decision to deny yourself something, your willpower wears out a little bit, it's like a muscle. If you're denying yourself several things multiple times a day, your willpower wears out pretty fast and you give up.  

It takes some time, but it has worked for me.  Over the past 1.5 years I spent about 9 months fixing my eating habits which then rolled into 6 months of adding in exercise, now I'm just pushing to get stronger. I'm hoping that a makeup buying overhaul will lead into better spending and saving habits this year.  I'm just throwing in decluttering/cleaning as a side benefit, if it doesn't happen, it doesn't happen and I don't need to worry about it.  

There's nothing like the feeling of achieving a goal, and we can get through this one together!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 4, 2015)

@@Natasha01 you're actually not allowed to post just links to YouTube; they have to be embedded.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So your post is fine!


----------



## annatomical (Jan 4, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> One way to deal with caving in and buying beauty products on this no-buy is to make a rule that you must return them unopened and get your money back .If you already opened it, you still must return it. No letting yourself off the hook because it can lead to more backsliding. Don't just shrug and say " oh well", nope, *return it*. This will reenforce that there are will be consequences. There is a difference between needs and wants, basic hygiene is needed, more lipsticks when you own too many already is a want. Love yourself enough to tell yourself no on this. Another lady had a brilliant consequence for herself, because she bought one item she purged three others. That was a good plan. But endeavor to remain no-buy if that was your original game plan.
> 
> I'm not trying to dampen any excitement, but sometimes taking on too many things at once can become discouraging quickly. I wouldn't suggest doing a makeup no-buy, everything else no-buy, weight loss, exercise, and house cleaning all at the same time., simply because that is a ton of pressure to put on yourself all at once. I would hate to see anyone set themselves up for disappointment by taking on too much.
> 
> I am so proud of all of us!! The enthusiasm is contagious! Keep up the good work!


^^^ She's right so right.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 4, 2015)

I am doing really well so far!  I've really embraced this no buy mentality - I want to save money this year!  I've also made some progress on my ten day goals.  I just finished up my empties post, so now I can start collecting my January empties (and I've already had a couple!).  The Christmas decorations are gathered in one place, and I created my 2015 budget.  I have just one box of stuff to put away in my bedroom, which I think I will work on now!  After that, I'm going to make a vat of turkey chili to have for dinner this week as well as prep something for lunch for tomorrow.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 4, 2015)

Yesterday, after I had a bath, I tried out a body lotion sample in a foil packet.  It was one of those things that the neurotic side of me held onto for a long time because it seemed like something really special.  The lotion smelled absolutely lovely.  Shortly thereafter my dog came to snuggle with me and I thought nothing of it.  A little while later my son came to me and demanded to know why the dog smelled so good and my son could not figure out where the smell was coming from.  My son really loved the strange new smell.  As it turned out the scent from my body lotion wore off on the dog and we had a good laugh about it.

I'm really happy this was something I was able to use before it went bad or before it got misplaced in a  mountain of foil packets.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 4, 2015)

annatomical said:


> Yesterday, after I had a bath, I tried out a body lotion sample in a foil packet.  It was one of those things that the neurotic side of me held onto for a long time because it seemed like something really special.  The lotion smelled absolutely lovely.  Shortly thereafter my dog came to snuggle with me and I thought nothing of it.  A little while later my son came to me and demanded to know why the dog smelled so good and my son could not figure out where the smell was coming from.  My son really loved the strange new smell.  As it turned out the scent from my body lotion wore off on the dog and we had a good laugh about it.
> 
> I'm really happy this was something I was able to use before it went bad or before it got misplaced in a  mountain of foil packets.


The dog mom in me really wants to know what lotion it was!

Congrats!  I used a foil yesterday (Glam Glow SuperMud) -- it feels good to reduce ONE whole item in ONE use!


----------



## miss lawson (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay! So I've made some progress and decisions over the past few days.

I still haven't purchased those holiday items that I was lusting after. Some of them actually sold out and I'm totally okay with that, which goes to show that maybe I really didn't want or need them that badly after all. Who knows, I may not get anything at all.

I realized today that I really need to organize my collection somehow - we're low on space and my husband has promised me one of the Alex desks from IKEA once we're in a larger place, so right now all of my stuff is just tossed into various boxes and bags, no rhyme or reason to it at all. I'm not going to buy any organizational pieces for this task, since I don't want to spend money, but I'm going to put what I do have lying around to good use. The goal is to be able to sort things out so I know what products I have.

I've also decided on the project pan challenge I'll be doing - Finish it in 5. I have _so _much half-finished stuff lying around and it takes up so much space. It's mainly hair and body stuff that I used 2/3 of and then shoved back into the cabinet when I bought something shiny and new. Nope, don't need to have those hanging around anymore. Time to finish those up and get them out of here. I'll be back tomorrow with a list of everything that falls into that category. The goal is to get through all of these items by the end of May.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 4, 2015)

Helped to purge some stuff...gave my mom some things she could hopefully use-face cream, lip balm, etc-a whole sandwich bag full of stuff. Even though it didn't seem that big, it's still a success when it comes to cleaning out stuff.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 4, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> The dog mom in me really wants to know what lotion it was!
> 
> Congrats!  I used a foil yesterday (Glam Glow SuperMud) -- it feels good to reduce ONE whole item in ONE use!


If you really want to know... this was it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/thebay/fleur-de-figuier-replenishing-body-lotion-0090-10066402--24


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 4, 2015)

annatomical said:


> If you really want to know... this was it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chester loves to hang out with my stash!! I'm sure he would love to snuggle next to this! Lily dog AKA Lily the Licker would probably enjoy it the most!


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jan 4, 2015)

I liked whoever said they were going to wear perfume everyday.  I am going to start doing that.  I have so many perfume samples.  I started with one this morning.  If I like it I can keep wearing it and write the name down.  When my no buy is over if there is one I really like, I can consider buying it during Chic week.

But only if I use up all the samples


----------



## annatomical (Jan 4, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Chester loves to hang out with my stash!! I'm sure he would love to snuggle next to this! Lily dog AKA Lily the Licker would probably enjoy it the most!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lily looks an awful lot like a lab - she's adorable!  Once I had a black lab who used to lick scented products including perfume and cologne off of people.  She could always tell where they applied it.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 4, 2015)

4 days in and feeling pretty good!  I went to Target and avoided the beauty section.  Yesterday I finished inventoring 2 more drawers in my Ikea Alex (1 to go) and now just have the overflow makeup and 3 glossy boxes of hair stuff -_____-  I need a break from inventoring as it takes forever.  It has been a fun little trip down memory lane to remember the memories associated with things I bought at a certain stage in my life!

Today I went to help my husband get something out of the garage and got sucked into purging a whole bunch of papers from a job I have not had since 2008 and some stuff that I just didn't want any more.  Packed a bag for goodwill of things from the garage, then came in the house and cleared 2 storage containers of stuff and plan to use those for organizing my stash.

I think I am going to expand my no buy to other things in my life as I truly need nothing.  I have a job, roof over my head and food in the fridge.

We have been productive grocery shopping, meal planning, working out and doing rearranging things around the house so I am keeping busy!

Not looking forward to going back to work after a 2 week break but looking forward to my night of beauty tonight!  Going to paint my nails, do a hair and face mask and get in postive frame of mind for the upcoming work week.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 4, 2015)

Did very well today! I bought things, but they're for a swap I'll be doing at the end of the month. So I don't really count them in my buy ban. That means I bought nothing for myself today (other than some popcorn and food doesn't count)!

As for the items for the swap, I bought everything on sale, low cost, or got it for free (sort of--in my sample boxes), and didn't suffer quality. I feel really good about it!


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm still working on my spring/summer item wish list. All I really have beauty wise is a peachy/tan blush (a color that is perfect for summer for me), a Hot Tools curling iron (though unless it goes on crazy sale, I will be waiting until my birthday in May to get it), and an exfoliation (when I went through my stash I realized I don't have any. And it is too dry right now to not have one. I found and purchased one online for under $5). For clothes, I feel pretty well stocked. The only thing I will be on the hunt for is a pair of black shorts that are longer that I can use for regular use and for when we go golfing.

Perfume sample wise, here is what I've used so far

Day 1: Dior addict eau delice (sort of a cheat since I already own this, but I decided to hop on this challenge after I had already put perfume on :/ ). I love this one and a sad it is discontinued. Really resisting stocking up on it...

Day 2: Tokyo Milk Dark. It's is ok. I don't have strong feelings about it, so it will stay in the stash to eventually be used in my gym bag.

Day 3: Viva la juicy by juicy couture. This is getting tossed. It is not what I want to smell like.

Other than that I have been good. I resisted buying a belt that was on clearance for $4. I didn't need it, even though it was so cheap. I did cave and buy a golf polo since I had gotten rid of some ill fitting ones. With that purchase, I feel well stocked on golf clothing.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

Now about 90% done with my closet!  Remaining:  One large bin that's currently full of summer clothes.  I put them away rather hastily this fall, I'm gonna go back through and see if there's anything I'd prefer to donate instead of keeping.  Then I want the bin to go into the spare bedroom closet instead of cluttering mine.  The bag of makeup/skincare/haircare that I'm giving away will also go into the spare closet.  And then I'm going to lay in my closet and bask in the awesomeness of one full task well done.

Today we also pulled all the holiday decorations to the dining room table, took down all ornaments and lights, and got the tree out to the garage.  I think I'll pack everything tomorrow once the kids are in school!  My remaining goals for the 10 days are:  Clean the master bathroom (I've been using the counter as a dumping ground as I clean the closet), put away Christmas stuff, clean the dining room, and start on my resume.  ALL things I could accomplish tomorrow if I was crazy motivated, but I'm gonna just leave them as goals for the next few days.

I totally agree with @@Kristine Walker 's post earlier about taking on too much.  I looked at my goals, and while it *looks* like a lot, it's better FOR ME to have several things going at once as I get bored easily.  For example, I could have gotten my closet done in 1 day, but breaking it down over several days and being able to move on to other tasks worked better for me.  We each need to set our own goals and accomplish them in our own way.  Don't get discouraged by other people doing their own things!  For example, I have NO weight loss/exercise goals right now other than trying to make healthier choices when I eat.  And yet, I know I'm going to see a few of you posting "Yay down 5 lbs!" and I will have to tell myself that it's ok, that's NOT one of my goals right now (after, of course, celebrating the achievement!). 

Let's be proud of each other, and kind to ourselves.   That's how we'll make it through!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 4, 2015)

annatomical said:


> Lily looks an awful lot like a lab - she's adorable! Once I had a black lab who used to lick scented products including perfume and cologne off of people. She could always tell where they applied it.


That's Chester in the pic. He is tiny - only 30lbs! Here is Lily. She is 75 lbs of sweetness!!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 4, 2015)

We are doing great ladies!!! You ladies are great inspiration for me!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Day 4: no buy continues to be successful. I've also used one face mask and one lip mask. Finished one book-I'm also a book buyer-but I don't keep them once I've finished. Will have to buy a new book once a month for my book club tho!

Tomorrow....will go back to work. I will get my package from nars tomorrow-apparently they are super slow at shipping, as I ordered before Christmas and before the 100 days has started.

I really like the idea of the 10 day stretches-10 days are so much easier than 100!! As of tomorrow, we will be half way through the first stretch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaelahbae (Jan 4, 2015)

Everyone is doing so great! I love that we have this little accountability group.

Let's see, so far I have found a place online to sell my textbooks, printed the shipping label, and boxed them up. $93 in my pocket! Well, in my savings account, anyway. I usually sell On Amazon and make a little more, but I just don't have the time and patience for that right now. I'd rather get the guaranteed amount and call it a day! I will be mailing out the box tomorrow. I am a serious procrastinator, so I almost have to force myself to do all this in a timely manner.

I went to Target today and made my returns. I got cash back which I still need to deposit and stick in savings.

I wore perfume both days! Yesterday was my favorite Gucci (only full sized perfume I have right now) and today was a Nest scent.

I cleaned out the catch-all desk and threw out a ton of stuff. I also added to my donation piles.

It probably sounds like a lot more than it really is. I just happened to have very little to do yesterday! We went and looked at our first houses today, which was exciting and terrifying. The market is picking up here and we will pay for a mortgage close to what we pay in rent- plus, we have been working toward this for almost two years now. We are hoping we come across something we both love, below or at our budget. Three of the four houses were duds (one with a basement that gave me the TOTAL creeps. Seriously, I had images of SVU in my head... It was bizarre and icky) but one was up our alley with a few flaws. We aren't ready to make a decision yet, but it was nice to feel like the process is getting off the ground and that we can finally nail down our wants and needs.

Other than that, I'm really trying to find some ways to focus on positivity. I've not liked my own attitude for awhile now and really want to make strides to be a happier, more grateful, more optimistic person. I feel like I used to be that way and the past few years (a cross-country move, huge cut in salary, slight career change, being surrounded by friends who are starting families, something that will cost us thousands of dollars... Lots of jealously and self-doubt), I've really become a worse person. My BIGGEST goal this year is to make a conscious effort toward becoming a happier person. This challenge is really going to help, I think.

Anyway, that was a huge ramble that I didn't set out to make! I hope everyone has a great week, especially those going back after a nice holiday break!


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 4, 2015)

@@Natasha01 Thank you for the YouTube video.  Off to look at the Monday (I can't remember the full name) thread. I want to use my Eva Scrivo Quarterly box which has hair and skincare. I started to use a few items. I am now finished with my morning cleanser and will be switiching my nighttime cleanser to morning to try out the beauty routine that Eva reccommended.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jan 4, 2015)

Welp, I think I've made a decision--I'm not going to get a Birchbox this month. Originally it had been on my "allowed" list for this challenge, but I am going to skip it at least for this month and maybe for the duration of the challenge. There wasn't a 100 point code (so I couldn't convince myself it was "free" with points--even though it really isn't!) and I was just realizing--why would I bring in 5 new items when I am trying to pare down my stash?! Just dumb logic. So I'm on a break with Birchbox!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 4, 2015)

One item off my list: I'm ready to ship out my gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 4, 2015)

Still pretty sick, but I'm making some good progress on my goals. I used a face mask, and have been putting on a little makeup everyday. Tomorrow (I go back to school on Tuesday) I want to pick out outfits for the week, paint my nails, decide on some products I really want to use, and do at least 15 solid minutes of cleaning on my bedroom. And of course, no purchases.


----------



## page5 (Jan 4, 2015)

crazycatlady82 said:


> We are doing great ladies!!! You ladies are great inspiration for me!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Day 4: no buy continues to be successful. I've also used one face mask and one lip mask. Finished one book-I'm also a book buyer-but I don't keep them once I've finished. Will have to buy a new book once a month for my book club tho!
> 
> I really like the idea of the 10 day stretches-10 days are so much easier than 100!! As of tomorrow, we will be half way through the first stretch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@crazycatlady82 - I've belonged to several F2F and online book clubs over the years and I wanted to mention two things that have saved me lots of $ for the group book selections: the library and an online book swap called paperbackswap.com. Wanted to mention them in case they are an option for you.


----------



## curlgrrrl (Jan 4, 2015)

I have put together my makeup basket for the week. That way I can rotate through all my products. I came close to buying a foundation today, but I didn't and I am proud of myself. Reading how everyone else is doing certainly helps.


----------



## page5 (Jan 4, 2015)

Congrats to those of you purging closets and making your spaces less cluttered. I'm hoping to find time to tackle a few closets over the next few weeks and your posts are keeping me mindful!

My big thing this weekend was completely cleaning my refrigerator and freezer. It's so organized and pretty now!


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jan 4, 2015)

Day 4 :

No buy is going strong.  I still have to exchange the dress but otherwise all I bought is gas and groceries.


----------



## Jams53 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm still doing good! I wore makeup every day so far which is crazy for me! My goal was to wear it 5 days and I know I'll be hitting it because I'm going to a concert Tuesday night so I'll definitely be wearing makeup then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried out some more new looks using the palette I'm panning and found the one I want to wear on Tuesday. I've been really enjoying putting on makeup even on the days I'm not going anywhere. I think I need to do it more often. It's just some time for me to relax and do something that I love to do. Everyone going through their closets is really inspiring me. I think that will be my goal for the next set of 10 days!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 4, 2015)

Day four down! Another one bites the dust. 

Still doing well. Zero purchases except for groceries today (that's huge, because I went to Target and had to walk past a lot of other pretty things to get to the grocery area). Also, wearing make up just to hang out around the house or run errands. Honestly so far I have stuck to products I've already used before and like, BUT my rule is that I can't use any of those things again until after the no-buy, so I'm going to have to start breaking into new things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Haven't really worked any more on organizing my make up room, but I'm planning on dedicating several hours to it tomorrow night &amp; hopefully finishing. And then on Tuesday I will go through my duplicate/unopened pile &amp; list some things for sale!


----------



## mollybb (Jan 5, 2015)

Today I sharpened all of my eyeliners and lip pencils, so now it's like I have new things to use! Tomorrow I'm going to return a couple of things and clean out our fridge/pantry. I'm also going to stock up on a few grocery items so I can make some quick, healthy meals. I work a lot so I don't have much time to cook, but if I have a few things I can throw together, it helps me out. Plus, having food to make lunches and dinners keeps me from going out so much, so I save money.

One thing I've noticed I have a lot of is perfume samples. I have quite a few that I really like (and plenty of multiples), but it's hard to use the little vials. Does anyone know of some cheap atomizers or rollerballs that I can use to condense the samples and make them easier to use everyday? Or do you have any suggestions for what I can do instead?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 5, 2015)

Pretty proud of myself, I used three new things today and I just closed the tab on something I was allowing myself to buy. The specific sale I was allowing myself to buy from, I realized it was only a $2 savings and decided to just close the tab instead of buying anything.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 5, 2015)

fighting off an urge to sub to a new box. I made a decision a while back to only sub to 2 boxes per month, so I need to wait a few months before I test drive this one. By then my 30 day ban will be over and I'll be back in school so I won't have the urge to shop when bored (no time!).


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 5, 2015)

Eek. I have so much make up and so little money. I need help or support. My no buy starts today (after I just spent $100 at Sephora).


----------



## EdithS2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, I have made it so far, but have been feeling down. All the Christmas excitement is over. I am glad to be returning to work, and am preparing to get into workaholic mode. Need to put together a makeup bag for work to treat myself and feel good at the office with touchup breaks. This will be new for me.

I have been using a little makeup every day, plus did a facial, since the January 1. Have also used my nice cleansers and sunscreen.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 5, 2015)

I can so relate. I need to really just focus on school and enjoy the makeup I have. I am glad to go back to a normal routine today.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi @@Kelly Silva. Amazon sells roller balls. I have a stock of them. I was looking at some atomizers yesterday. They may be on Amazon too. The kind I have seem to work fine. They have a plastic roller ball. I am into essential oils and fragrances. I want to make DIY perfume but I have no time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh, sephora had these cute little purse atomizers. http://m.sephora.com/product/P303338

Target. http://m.target.com/p/travalo-refillable-perfume-spray-jet-black/-/A-14659667

Pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3 http://recs.richrelevance.com/rrserver/click?a=632d581ca7b9feb3&amp;vg=3c698ff3-c6eb-48e0-11ab-1952ae782ae8&amp;pti=1&amp;pa=mobile&amp;hpi=-1&amp;stn=BrandTopSellers&amp;stid=20&amp;rti=2&amp;sgs=&amp;u=&amp;mvtId=0&amp;mvtTs=1420461068686&amp;uguid=3c688ff3-c6eb-48e0-11ab-1952ae782ae8&amp;channelId=04f06a3a86ad7a6e&amp;s=&amp;pg=1255&amp;p=14659672&amp;ind=2&amp;ct=http%3A%2F%2Fm.target.com%2Fp%2Ftravalo-refillable-perfume-spray-perfect-pink%2F-%2FA-14659672?richrel=true

Ebay free shipping! http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/131086197779?lpid=82&amp;chn=ps


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 5, 2015)

I forgot it was the new year and bought a brow gel. It was with a gift card, though... does that make a difference?


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 5, 2015)

Tonight I'm gonna catalog things that I want to use for project pan, and go through stuff to throw out.


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 5, 2015)

page5 said:


> Congrats to those of you purging closets and making your spaces less cluttered. I'm hoping to find time to tackle a few closets over the next few weeks and your posts are keeping me mindful!
> 
> *My big thing this weekend was completely cleaning my refrigerator and freezer. It's so organized and pretty now!*


I did the same this last week! This whole no/low buy goal is really making me want to clean out and organize things outside of makeup and clothing. I was inspired to also organize my kitchen utensil drawers (why did I have 10 crappy spatulas when I only use like 2 I like???). I can actually see what I have now!


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 5, 2015)

Today's perfume sample is Dolce and Gabbana Pour Femme. It is ok, but I don't think I'm going to keep it. There is some note about it that I don't like. After the ten days (or more if I keep going with it), I think I'm going to compile a list of the perfumes that I didn't like and look up what the notes are and see if there are any common notes. That way in the future, I can get a better idea of the types of scents that work well for me (especially online). 

And I realized last night I don't need to look for a new blush for my spring/summer wishlist. I was cleaning some things out last night and found an old favorite that is exactly what I was looking for color wise that I hadn't used for a long time and forgotten about. I think I stopped using it because I had hit pan and it started crumbling every time I swirled my brush in it. It was an ELF $3 blush, so I will just get a new one and check it off the list!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 5, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> fighting off an urge to sub to a new box. I made a decision a while back to only sub to 2 boxes per month, so I need to wait a few months before I test drive this one. By then my 30 day ban will be over and I'll be back in school so I won't have the urge to shop when bored (no time!).


Don't do it!!!! When I'm bored, I shop. Like right now, I have the urge but decided to come here instead!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 5, 2015)

Admittedly kind of happy I placed a few orders right before the no-buy started. I still have mail coming this week! Makes it easier for me to not shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jan 5, 2015)

Doing well, half way through the first 10 days!!! Doing pretty well on my goals too, 2 lotions are done. Added 2 more foil packs to the empties.  But I know this is the easy part and it's just going to get harder as time goes on. But I can do it!!!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 5, 2015)

Today was my first full day back at the office and to celebrate I did a full face (or rather, what I consider a full face on ME), and I'm feeling totally glamorous because I added a bit of highlighter. haha. the things that make us happy. No buy is going great but the temptation was strong when I received the mac email about their soon to be gones. Held strong, though. I do not need more makeup. it's only day 5 and I have 360 more days to go. can't break this early in the game!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 5, 2015)

Back at work and ready to do this no-buy! I haven't bought any makeup but I was very tempted by  ulta's 5X points email I got. I was able to talk  myself out of an order by reminding myself I have to spend $50 for free shipping and it's just not worth it for me. Instead, I decided to focus on planning blog posts (just started a blog!) and choosing new products to use. If the first 50 days of makeup no-buy goes well, I may try and do a  everything else no-buy for the last 50 days. Like others, I am trying to declutter and get rid of stuff I don't need, so eventually I will need to stop buying clothes and other things as welll...


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 5, 2015)

I spent the weekend organizing all my beauty products.  It was a real eye opener.  I didn't realize how much I had in my stash.  I bought some organizers at Target and TJ Maxx (acrylic vanity organizers) and I bought a 3 drawer plastic storage unit for my closet.  Drawer 1: is items I have not tried yet and foil packets (so when I get the urge to buy, I can just go to this drawer and pull a sample to try something new.  Drawer 2: is all my bath &amp; body products.  Drawer 3: is all skincare.  Then I put the makeup in the acrylic organizer.  The large one is on my vanity and looks really good.  Even my husband commented how good it looks.  I bought a second one that I keep in the cabinet that is just for lip products.  Then I used empty Glossyboxes to store eye makeup and face makeup, labeled and stacked them.  I also purchased a Julep nail caddy to organize all my nail polish. It feels good to get organized.  I am loving this no-buy.  I think it is really good for me to use up what I have.  I think now my products are better organized, I will be able to find things more easily and use up more of my stash.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 5, 2015)

sparklegirl said:


> Back at work and ready to do this no-buy! I haven't bought any makeup but I was very tempted by  ulta's 5X points email I got. I was able to talk  myself out of an order by reminding myself I have to spend $50 for free shipping and it's just not worth it for me. Instead, I decided to focus on planning blog posts (just started a blog!) and choosing new products to use. If the first 50 days of makeup no-buy goes well, I may try and do a  everything else no-buy for the last 50 days. Like others, I am trying to declutter and get rid of stuff I don't need, so eventually I will need to stop buying clothes and other things as welll...


Planning blog posts helps for me too!

I'm going to try contouring for these next five days. I want to power through at least a couple brown eyeshadows!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 5, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> Admittedly kind of happy I placed a few orders right before the no-buy started. I still have mail coming this week! Makes it easier for me to not shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh yeah I have 3 or 4 things coming in the mail in the next couple of weeks from my shopping binge last week.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 5, 2015)

This is officially the longest that I have gone without purchasing make up or skin and body care items! My last purchase was on 12/21! Feeling very successful. For my other goals that I set in place for this first 10 days, I bought new pillows on Friday night. So much nicer than the crappy ones that we had. They were more expensive than I usually pay, but I am hopeful that they will last a lot longer. Bedroom is almost finished with the deep clean. I also purchased an acrylic make up holder for my Monday Club choices. I was just storing everything in a make up bag that I would dump into the sink when it was time to do my makeup. This makes it so much nicer to be able to just pull out what I need.

I am on a healthier eating kick and did plan out the next three days meals. I will get to where I'm planning a week at a time, but baby steps!

Keep it up, girls! We are doing fabulous!


----------



## Jenn10 (Jan 5, 2015)

Everybody is doing great =)) It is 4pm and I am already a bit tired out, I think I will use a sheet mask tonight after shower- who is joining me? =D


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 5, 2015)

Jenn10 said:


> Everybody is doing great =)) It is 4pm and I am already a bit tired out, I think I will use a sheet mask tonight after shower- who is joining me? =D


I'm in! Or at least a mask of some kind. I have so many &amp; I don't use them nearly enough during the week!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 5, 2015)

Count me in too! I've been dealing with a terrible sinus headache all day. I think I will soak in the tub with a mask. Sounds heavenly! But first dinner preparation, homework coach and budgeting.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 5, 2015)

Count me in for mask night! Crappy day (coming back from vacation is THE WORST) and Its so stinking cold my face is dry as a bone.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 5, 2015)

Day 5!  We are halfway through the first 10.  I got in my NM BF order and my Aromaleigh sub and can't muster any real enthusiasm because SO MUCH STUFF!!!  I have an Ulta and Sephora order coming Wed and Thursday this week and then it will be no package time at my house until BB and my other subs roll in and I am kind of excited about that.

Today was first day back at work after 2 weeks off and I was inspired to go through my desk and purge stuff that I have been holding onto forever.  I managed to scan some things to save so I could get rid of paper copies.  It inspired me to come home and do the same.  I have seriously been keeping pens that do not work.  Like they don't work!  Why do I magically think they will one day work?!

Evening plans are to make my dinner, make my stuff for my lunches that I did not do last night, organize/sort/purge 1 shelf in the closet and go to the gym!

So thankful to all you ladies and loving reading all the successes and getting ideas for things to do when urges hit!  Keep it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 5, 2015)

First day back at work after vacation here too. Seems like it was the first day back for lots of us. I have my nails painted and I used my Monday Club items today.

I made cheesy chicken enchiladas for supper tonight. Meals are planned and ingredients are purchased and prepped for the week ahead.

I am very tempted to resubscribe to a box I cancelled a couple of months ago that I saw full spoilers for. I am going to stay strong and just not do it though. There is really nothing I truly need in the box. I have more than enough already.

I am so proud of everyone for resisting temptation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 5, 2015)

kaelahbae said:


> Everyone is doing so great! I love that we have this little accountability group.
> 
> Let's see, so far I have found a place online to sell my textbooks, printed the shipping label, and boxed them up. $93 in my pocket! Well, in my savings account, anyway. I usually sell On Amazon and make a little more, but I just don't have the time and patience for that right now. I'd rather get the guaranteed amount and call it a day! I will be mailing out the box tomorrow. I am a serious procrastinator, so I almost have to force myself to do all this in a timely manner.


Oh, where did you sell your books? We have almost a full shelf that needs to go.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm not sure if it was in here or another 100 day thread, but someone posted the idea of putting a mask on about every other day while they got ready (picked out clothes/jewelry/accessories, etc) in the 10 minutes before they got a shower.  I did that this morning and it worked out AWESOME.  I am trying to (finally!) finish up the Michael Todd Pumpkin mask (from Ipsy, and then I got a spare as a gift!  Now working through the spare!).  Because I have sensitive skin, I put it on AFTER I picked everything out and let it work as I went through the last few minutes of getting in the shower.  Then I hopped in, washed it off, and showered as usual!  The thing I hate/love about masks is usually I'm trying to relax with one on.  Then I have to get up.  And wash it off.  And get my sleeves all wet, usually.  And end up with a million bits I missed around the edges.  So by the time I'm done washing it off, all my relaxation is done!  So my wash-off masks (Michael Todd Pumpkin, Origins Charcoal) are now reserved for mornings!  If I want to relax, I have those sheet masks where you just "rub in" whatever's remaining on your face.  Now THAT'S relaxing!

Also, my closet?  ONE HUNDRED PERCENT DONE.  So beautiful.  And I didn't lose momentum, either!  When I reshuffled my skincare/bath stuff from closet to bathroom cabinet, I reorganized the cabinet.  Then hubby did his side.  Then I reorganized the bathroom drawers!  And cleaned off the bathroom counter that had become a dumping ground while I cleaned out the closet.  And now everything's ready for a deep clean! (which I usually hate, so I shall reward myself with a bubble bath in my nice clean tub!)

Also, Day 5, no makeup or beauty buys!  95 to go!  WE CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 5, 2015)

It's slow progress here. Life is getting in the way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I started putting away my Christmas decorations. I did watch the YouTube blush video which was hard, because I haven't wanted red cheeks in years! I also tried a blush which I first hated. I haven't put blush on in over 15 years. Turns out I have a heavy hand. I did tone it down and put on lipstick which made it look much better. I am going to try a new blush color tomorrow. I feel silly doing this because of the rosacea. Still I look too pale when I have foundation on especially in pictures.

I did not do well today. I had to go back to Target today with my sister and ended up buying a few items.



Spoiler



I wanted to try Carol's Daughter and bought the Sacred Tiare (anti breaking &amp; anti-frizz)  shampoo, conditioner, and mask. I do need the items before the end of the 100 days. I mark it as a fail because it was purchased to make me feel better. I went into more detail on the chitchat page.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jan 5, 2015)

I have now tried 2 perfumes

1- Viva La Juicy mini - keeping,I like this one

2. FCS The Shiz mini from the fall soap box- A little darker than I normally wear but a nice scent.  I'll keep this one.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 6, 2015)

I hope y'all are as proud of yourselves, as I am proud of y'all!  Half of the first 10 day segment is done! Pow! That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 6, 2015)

Yesterday, I did a bunch of running around, but didn't buy a single thing of makeup.  I bought a pair of work pants, clearance Christmas wrapping paper for next year, and a 3-drawer plastic storage container.  When I got home, I took the container and loaded it up with all of my makeup samples/extras.  I had them all put into empty Birchboxes, but I couldn't actually see them, so it was hard to know what I truly had.  But now each drawer has opened Birchboxes to help separate them, and the outside has a label.

That drawer container was 1 of 3 that I wanted to pick up this week.  The other one's I wanted to get are a few large drawers to organize my overabundance of yarn, and a few of those odd shaped stacking containers for my unmentionables (they would fit perfectly on the shelf in my closet with an angled roof).  But I couldn't find them anywhere.  I also had plans on getting another adorable little 2 shelf drawer that I got at dollar tree, but of course, when I got there today, they only had red, which would not work for what I had in mind.


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 6, 2015)

megan27ist said:


> I also had plans on getting another adorable little 2 shelf drawer that I got at dollar tree, but of course, when I got there today, they only had red, which would not work for what I had in mind.


Could you get the red ones and spray paint them the color you want? That may be a good option if the Dollar store ones are the right size/shape (and of course a good price!) and the shelves +paint is less expensive than an alternative shelf form another store.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 6, 2015)

I tossed a bunch last night! Picture will be going up for a while. Plus I sifted through all of my makeup for stuff I haven't used in over 5 months/have dupes for, put them in a big train case and I'm gonna bring them to school tomorrow for my friends to pick stuff from.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 6, 2015)

Day 5: success!! No make up purchases!!! And I should have a good amount of empties to show at the end of the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did spend $50 and booked a vacation...for jan 2017....lol! If I keep focus on vacations and paying bills, I won't be tempted to spend the extra money I think I have on make up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Half way done with the first 10 day segment!! We are doing great!!


----------



## Jenn10 (Jan 6, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> I'm in! Or at least a mask of some kind. I have so many &amp; I don't use them nearly enough during the week!


I can bug you and remind you when to use a mask here every now and then HAH I am generally good at doing masks. 

I have not been counting days, you ladies are doing it for me, so thank you! I don't have backup of shampoo and conditioner and have been trying to use less than usual to stretch out the usage of them so I won't need to buy any in first 2 weeks. And, I found out "less than usual" is still quite enough amount, I have been using more than I need for such a long time! 

So during the half of first 10days challenge, I have done one mud mask and one sheet mask, I have used up some deluxe skincare/bodycare samples, I have been consistently using one deluxe size stick cream blush that is in my use up challenge and went through two perfume samples. 

This sounds good, so I am going to wear a bold lipstick today for a mini celebration =)


----------



## kaelahbae (Jan 6, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> Oh, where did you sell your books? We have almost a full shelf that needs to go.


TextbookRush gave me the most of all the websites I looked at for my particular books, though they didn't accept one that was an older edition. They pay for shipping and seemed to have good reviews.

I have worn perfume everyday so far (yesterday was Rise by Beyonce... I've had it sitting around forever and decided to try it so I can toss it if it's terrible. The smell is actually not bad but the staying power sucks. Today was another Nest scent) and actually put on a semi-full face for work. I teach preschool so I dont tend to do my eye makeup for work, but it felt nice to swipe on a little eyeshadow and mascara, even if it takes a few extra minutes in the morning.

I still need to clean out the closet floor and I am dropping the textbooks at Fedex after work before going to look at a house that seems PERFECT and I'm almost hoping to hate it because I don't feel like we are quite ready to commit. But it is a diamond from the pictures and has SO much on our wants and wishlist. We'll see.

Make it a great day, everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 6, 2015)

I like all the ideas about using as many products (samples or full size) as possible during these 100 days! I have some products that are almost done- sample perfume, toner, makeup remover and moisturizer- that should be gone by the end of this week so I will focus on them. forcing myself to use these products will definitely help with the temptation to buy more by reminding me that I don't actually need it


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 6, 2015)

Day 5 perfume sample: Dahlia Noir by Givenchy. It is sort of a sexy grandma smell if that makes any sense lol. I tend to like those. It isn't too floral-y (it reminds me most of a softer smelling version of the sea island cotton form BBW). Keeping this sample.


----------



## samplegal (Jan 6, 2015)

Yesterday was a real test of my resolve. I went into a store (which shall remain nameless), and they had a whole bunch of great stuff on clearance at 75% off. Under different circumstances I would have absolutely indulged, but just kept saying to myself "Not today, not today. You don't need any of it" and walked out empty-handed.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 6, 2015)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> I liked whoever said they were going to wear perfume everyday.  I am going to start doing that.  I have so many perfume samples.  I started with one this morning.  If I like it I can keep wearing it and write the name down.  When my no buy is over if there is one I really like, I can consider buying it during Chic week.
> 
> But only if I use up all the samples


That's a great idea about using up all your perfume samples, keeping track of which ones you  like, and when you are finished using all of them up, and at the end of the no-buy, you can buy a full size of one you like! Love it! I have lots of perfume samples to work through... but I'm not sure if I will do this or not because I kind of like the idea of having a tiny collection of them.... well, hoarding them. Hahaha. Because let's be honest, I'm hoarding them for some vague time in the future when I may 'need' them even though I don't even need or use them now. I feel like at least since they have an alcohol base they wil last years.... but still, I shouldn't do this. I should give them away, trade them, or wear them.



magicalmom said:


> Let's be proud of each other, and kind to ourselves.   That's how we'll make it through!
> I will have to tell myself that it's ok, that's NOT one of my goals right now (after, of course, celebrating the achievement!).


Very good point- I see some people making their no-buy so much more, and while I'm very happy for them, I wonder if I should do the same. But I'm glad to be reminded that I should only take on what I'm comfortable with right now. Everyone's no-buy rules are different.... and that's Ok!



greendaisy said:


> Still pretty sick, but I'm making some good progress on my goals. I used a face mask, and have been putting on a little makeup everyday. Tomorrow (I go back to school on Tuesday) I want to pick out outfits for the week, paint my nails, decide on some products I really want to use, and do at least 15 solid minutes of cleaning on my bedroom. And of course, no purchases.


Love the idea of doing at least 15 minutes of cleaning/organizing. It would make it easier for me to do that.



curlgrrrl said:


> I have put together my makeup basket for the week. That way I can rotate through all my products. I came close to buying a foundation today, but I didn't and I am proud of myself. Reading how everyone else is doing certainly helps.


Good for you, I'm glad you didn't buy that foundation! I also feel like other people suceeding makes it easier for me to stick to my no-buy as well!



mollybb said:


> Today I sharpened all of my eyeliners and lip pencils, so now it's like I have new things to use! Tomorrow I'm going to return a couple of things and clean out our fridge/pantry. I'm also going to stock up on a few grocery items so I can make some quick, healthy meals. I work a lot so I don't have much time to cook, but if I have a few things I can throw together, it helps me out. Plus, having food to make lunches and dinners keeps me from going out so much, so I save money.


I love the idea of frequently sharpening eye and lip pencils. It's so much more hygenic, plus, you have a good point to work with (and you go through product faster, LOL)!

I also love the idea of meal planning and packing lunches. I packed my lunch today and it was so easy and nice!



Kelly Silva said:


> Pretty proud of myself, I used three new things today and I just closed the tab on something I was allowing myself to buy. The specific sale I was allowing myself to buy from, I realized it was only a $2 savings and decided to just close the tab instead of buying anything.


Good for you! That is awesome!



Saphirehaze said:


> Eek. I have so much make up and so little money. I need help or support. My no buy starts today (after I just spent $100 at Sephora).


Glad you are joining us!



jaylilee said:


> Today was my first full day back at the office and to celebrate I did a full face (or rather, what I consider a full face on ME), and I'm feeling totally glamorous because I added a bit of highlighter. haha. the things that make us happy. No buy is going great but the temptation was strong when I received the mac email about their soon to be gones. Held strong, though. I do not need more makeup. it's only day 5 and I have 360 more days to go. can't break this early in the game!


I love your blog- the photos in your latest post are totally inspiring! I'm glad you're still here with us in this no-buy!



turntrekgodhead said:


> Planning blog posts helps for me too!
> 
> I'm going to try contouring for these next five days. I want to power through at least a couple brown eyeshadows!


I should start a blog someday soon!

Hey, that's a great idea to try out contouring- it's a great way to practice looks while using up lots of product!



jesemiaud said:


> This is officially the longest that I have gone without purchasing make up or skin and body care items! My last purchase was on 12/21! Feeling very successful. For my other goals that I set in place for this first 10 days, I bought new pillows on Friday night. So much nicer than the crappy ones that we had. They were more expensive than I usually pay, but I am hopeful that they will last a lot longer. Bedroom is almost finished with the deep clean. I also purchased an acrylic make up holder for my Monday Club choices. I was just storing everything in a make up bag that I would dump into the sink when it was time to do my makeup. This makes it so much nicer to be able to just pull out what I need.
> 
> I am on a healthier eating kick and did plan out the next three days meals. I will get to where I'm planning a week at a time, but baby steps!
> 
> Keep it up, girls! We are doing fabulous!


Good job of planning your meals! I really want to do this... but I'm living with my family right now and it's not easy for me to do that with other people cooking and having no room in the freezer or fridge. I'll give it a go though, especially for work lunches, which I have room to leave in our work fridge.

No-buy twins! I also haven't made a purchase since 12/21/2014!! (That is if you don't count replacment skincare necessities!) Go us!!!!!


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 6, 2015)

lovepink said:


> Day 5!  We are halfway through the first 10.  I got in my NM BF order and my Aromaleigh sub and can't muster any real enthusiasm because SO MUCH STUFF!!!  I have an Ulta and Sephora order coming Wed and Thursday this week and then it will be no package time at my house until BB and my other subs roll in and I am kind of excited about that.
> 
> Today was first day back at work after 2 weeks off and I was inspired to go through my desk and purge stuff that I have been holding onto forever.  I managed to scan some things to save so I could get rid of paper copies.  It inspired me to come home and do the same.  I have seriously been keeping pens that do not work.  Like they don't work!  Why do I magically think they will one day work?!
> 
> ...


Laughed so much at your used-up pens. I do the same thing.... I have no idea why either!



Natasha01 said:


> First day back at work after vacation here too. Seems like it was the first day back for lots of us. I have my nails painted and I used my Monday Club items today.
> 
> I made cheesy chicken enchiladas for supper tonight. Meals are planned and ingredients are purchased and prepped for the week ahead.
> 
> ...


Don't do it- you'll regret it!!! Stay strong!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's awesome that you're all prepared for the week of suppers ahead!



magicalmom said:


> Also, my closet?  ONE HUNDRED PERCENT DONE.  So beautiful.  And I didn't lose momentum, either!  When I reshuffled my skincare/bath stuff from closet to bathroom cabinet, I reorganized the cabinet.  Then hubby did his side.  Then I reorganized the bathroom drawers!  And cleaned off the bathroom counter that had become a dumping ground while I cleaned out the closet.  And now everything's ready for a deep clean! (which I usually hate, so I shall reward myself with a bubble bath in my nice clean tub!)
> 
> Also, Day 5, no makeup or beauty buys!  95 to go!  WE CAN DO IT!!!


That is so awesome!!! I am also working on a major overhaul of my bedroom, closet, bathroom, and ... well, that's all I have right now because I'm living with my family. But I have some other of my belongings tucked away in boxes, and I need to go through those and decide if I really need them or if I should just give them away.

Yay, Day 6 is almost over!!! 94 more to go!



Kristine Walker said:


> I hope y'all are as proud of yourselves, as I am proud of y'all!  Half of the first 10 day segment is done! Pow! That's what I'm talking about!


Heck yes!!!!! That went by quickly! Very encouraging!



turntrekgodhead said:


> I tossed a bunch last night! Picture will be going up for a while. Plus I sifted through all of my makeup for stuff I haven't used in over 5 months/have dupes for, put them in a big train case and I'm gonna bring them to school tomorrow for my friends to pick stuff from.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is an awesome idea!!! I hope your friends go nuts and love all your makeup!



crazycatlady82 said:


> Day 5: success!! No make up purchases!!! And I should have a good amount of empties to show at the end of the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I did spend $50 and booked a vacation...for jan 2017....lol! If I keep focus on vacations and paying bills, I won't be tempted to spend the extra money I think I have on make up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Half way done with the first 10 day segment!! We are doing great!!


Wow! Now that's early planning! Good for you!



samplegal said:


> Yesterday was a real test of my resolve. I went into a store (which shall remain nameless), and they had a whole bunch of great stuff on clearance at 75% off. Under different circumstances I would have absolutely indulged, but just kept saying to myself "Not today, not today. You don't need any of it" and walked out empty-handed.


You are an inspiration! Thank you for being so strong, it helps us all to be stronger!

----

As for me, I don't really have any mini goals for Days 1-10. I am just trying to use up products, do my makeup, not be tempted to buy, and trying to organize my belongings!

I may try to do an overhaul of my closet and bedroom soon, but not this weekend! I'm going to Pensacola, Florida with my Dad this weekend!

@@Kristine Walker I ran out of likes too! I gave too many! Hahah, I'll have to wait to 'like' people's posts until tomorrow!


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 6, 2015)

I went to the mall with my older son while my sister was at her counseling appointment. I did not spend any money except to treat my son at Godiva. He had giftcards for Hot Topic. I ignored all the beauy stores.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 6, 2015)

Yesterday I didn't do my makeup, but I used a mask and I finished a full size toner. I'm opening a back up toner I already have, and probably will do another mask tonight.


----------



## EdithS2 (Jan 6, 2015)

All these posts are so nice to read I am not even tempted to look at online beauty stores any more. I just catch up on these threads first thing as soon as I get online. They are great. Sephora, who cares?


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 6, 2015)

Update! Been doing super good, got everything on my goal list done, though I'm not sure if nails count because I immediately picked all the polish off.

 I do need to get more face cleansing cloths but I don't use them regularly, rather I keep them around for when I can't be bothered with my usual routine so there is no real rush. I'm going to tally up anything I actually need and try and purchase them together in one trip for convenience, gratification (it will feel like a little shopping haul! but only of things I need), and minimization of temptation. 

Since I ran out of goals, I am currently working on using products I don't use very often. I'll probably join up on the Monday club. I have a little suction cup basket attached to my mirror that I'm sticking the products I want to use in.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 6, 2015)

I succumbed to some point perks. :/ I purchased a birthday gift my daughter and added some point perks. Even though I didn't technically spend any money for myself, I am bringing three additional products into my home. I think I will just put them away when they arrive. Then, I will pull one out to use during my every 10 day celebrations that I am planning.


----------



## EggyBread (Jan 6, 2015)

I did laundry and painted my nails today, so I feel accomplished. I finally ordered a photo album for photos I ordered ...  several months ago. I also ordered a planner because I would really like to be more organized this year. I tried using my outlook calendar last year, but really I'm better at updating a paper planner.


----------



## missionista (Jan 6, 2015)

mollybb said:


> One thing I've noticed I have a lot of is perfume samples. I have quite a few that I really like (and plenty of multiples), but it's hard to use the little vials. Does anyone know of some cheap atomizers or rollerballs that I can use to condense the samples and make them easier to use everyday? Or do you have any suggestions for what I can do instead?


I buy atomizers from pilot vials.com (no affiliation).  You could try that.  Or just search online for atomizers, there's tons of companies that sell them.


----------



## missionista (Jan 6, 2015)

Good to read how everyone is doing.  I was tempted by an eyeliner today (eyeliner is my downfall), but did NOT buy it.  If I still want it when the 100 days are up, I can consider it.  If I even remember it by then...

To the people who are sharpening pencils--I am on that train!  I've worn down the point (from using it, hooray!) on my lipliner twice in the past 5 days.  Each time I sharpen that thing, I get all happy.  I haven't done quite as well with the eyeliner, but I've still managed to sharpen it once. 

Off to shower, and use up some more body wash, darn it.

ETA:  I totally got rid of a face primer!!!!  I had two, one full size and one sample.  I'm using the sample for my project pan, and I was complaining to an actor friend about the full size.  It turns out he can use the primer when he does his stage makeup, and didn't currently have any.  So now that's gone to a good home, and I don't have to use up an entire other product.  Hooray!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 6, 2015)

Day 6!  Feeling pretty good today.  Have a growing pile of empties and am just so overwhelmed by the tower of product that I still have to inventory (I should post a picture) that my urge to shop is nil.

I am having a dilemma though.  I am going to need deoderant, which I do plan on buying but I have realized there are 3 things I am likely to run out of:

1) Face wash

2) makeup remover towels

3) Conditioner

I am totally ok with not buying more towels.  I have a couple of makeup removers I can get through (towels are easy) and I have a plethora of face scrubs.  I know that you can use olive oil, coconut oil etc for makeup removal but are their products you can use in place of face wash?

Oh snap as I typed this I rememered a bottle of Shea Terra Black soap I have so likely will not need face wash.  I plan on trying the leave in conditioner in place of conditioner if I completely run out and will bump up the hair mask routine.

My evening is a fun filled night of laundry, cooking and the gym.  Alternate plans are getting to the inventory as my overflow is literally about to over flow!

Great job ladies, we got this!  Only 4 more in the first 10!  Woo!


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jan 6, 2015)

6 Days down.

Today's perfume sample was MY NY from DKNY. Keeping this one.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 6, 2015)

I get the happies all over from reading these posts! 

   My attempt to find a dupe in my stash for my MAC Studiofix Powder Foundation NC15 was a sad fail. Neither the NYX or L'Oreal True Match did the trick.

  The only other favorite I couldn't find a passable dupe for is MAC Dazzleglass in "Get Rich Quick" But that is only two items, so that  is a total win!

   I discovered, much to my surprise, that all of the eyeshadows in the big Ulta blockbuster sets are the same! I am an utter sucker for those things (I love the reusable cases), but never realized that the eyeshadows are identical!

  My husband found my ELF 144 Neutral palette in a box in his man cave today. How it got there is a pure mystery, I had completely forgotten I even had it.

    I'm trying to think up my next set of goals for the next 10 day segment.

ETA: I could not find a dupe for MAC Lipglass in "Lychee Luxe" either dang it!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 6, 2015)

Day 6: success!! Had a bad day at work-half my coworkers are getting laid off-but didn't buy or overeat! It's a pretty crappy thing what's happening to them, and I do have some guilt about being retained. Normally I would have come home, had wine, bad food and then found a lipstick. But-I worked at my 2nd job and we are busy...so I was able to resist temptation.

We are doing great!!!!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 6, 2015)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Day 6: success!! Had a bad day at work-half my coworkers are getting laid off-but didn't buy or overeat! It's a pretty crappy thing what's happening to them, and I do have some guilt about being retained. Normally I would have come home, had wine, bad food and then found a lipstick. But-I worked at my 2nd job and we are busy...so I was able to resist temptation.
> 
> We are doing great!!!!


That sucks that people are getting laid off.  And dang 2 jobs!  That is rough stuff. I did that for 4 years!

Congrats on resisting temptation!


----------



## Jenn10 (Jan 6, 2015)

Today, I cleaned out some random spots around my room and in kitchen and found some refill razor refills, and cleared out expired medicines =)


----------



## emilylithium (Jan 6, 2015)

I have been away for quite a while, but i am still totally in this! 

I am working towards my exercise goal, having been working out and going to the gym.

I returned two clothing items that doesn't fit quite well/won't wear a lot. Even though I sort of immediately regretted returning them, i think it is good in the long run.

I am off to declutter now. I am going to organize all my makeup and skincare, try to use up all the samples. Swap new items that I won't use. 

My proudest moment though this new year is that I cancelled ALL of my subs. Yes, now i have zero subs, not even my favorite popsugar and birchbox. The new popsugar jan spoiler is tempting, but I have to say no.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 6, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I went to the mall with my older son while my sister was at her counseling appointment. I did not spend any money except to treat my son at Godiva. He had giftcards for Hot Topic. I ignored all the beauy stores.


Hot Topic is my daughter's absolute favorite store. Good job staying strong at the mall!



missionista said:


> Good to read how everyone is doing.  I was tempted by an eyeliner today (eyeliner is my downfall), but did NOT buy it.  If I still want it when the 100 days are up, I can consider it.  If I even remember it by then...


 
Eyeliner is my downfall, too. Good job postponing!



emilylithium said:


> I have been away for quite a while, but i am still totally in this!
> 
> My proudest moment though this new year is that I cancelled ALL of my subs. Yes, now i have zero subs, not even my favorite popsugar and birchbox. The new popsugar jan spoiler is tempting, but I have to say no.


WOO HOO! Way to go!


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 6, 2015)

Still going strong on my Monday Club products. I am seeing a dent in one of my eyeshadow pans that didn't have one at all before the PTP challenge. So far, I have 5 empties - no foils. I'm pretty excited about my progress. It is slow but steady.

Meals are still going so well. Meal planning on Saturday and shopping for the week on Sunday makes all the difference in the world!

Keep those updates coming. I love reading about the successes of others. It really keeps me motivated.


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 7, 2015)

Today has been successful.  I ordered 2 sets of the storage drawers that were on my 10 day goals.  They should be here between now and the 20th (hopefully sooner).  I also found the face mask that's been missing (it's the pumpkin one that Ipsy sent out a while ago), and I'll begin using it some time between now and the 10th so I can meet that goal.  I haven't painted my nails at all this week, so I still need to do that.  But I did go into Ulta today, and saw that they had some sample sized hair products they were blowing out, and was tempted by a few of them, but then remembered I have a LOT of hair samples at home that I need to use up, plus they are not as good of a deal as getting a full size product would be. . .


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 7, 2015)

Yesterday was good, but not great.  I had several errands to run yesterday, and while it was nice to get out of the house, I didn't get much organizing/cleaning done.  BUT, I found some cute baskets for my closet (organization stuff is an exception to my no-buy, but I have to bargain shop and find the best deals possible!).  

Today I have several goals - packing up Christmas stuff (FINALLY, it's been on my dining room table since Sunday!), cleaning out the linen closet, and putting clothes into the baskets I bought yesterday.  I'll do as much as I can, but not beating myself up if I don't get to everything!  My reward for getting through today will be a trip to the library, and a trip to the local discount store to see if I can find some canvas cubes for organizing the linen closet (I want the medicine out of sight of my kidlets, but easy access for me!)

Cheers, ladies!  Day 7!  One whole week!


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 7, 2015)

Day 6 (for me) perfume sample: UOMO, which I now realize was a men's cologne sample lol. It is very, very strong. According to the website, when the two top notes, bergamot and Violettyne Captive, combine, they "explode with confidence and power, crescendoing into a monument to masculinity." Since I don't feel like crescendoing anywhere, this will get tossed lol. 

Also if anyone is interested, I made up my list of spring/summer items I am looking for. 



Spoiler



• Tan/coral blush—less than $5 (most likely the Elf blush in Candid Coral)

• Black shorts (~5 inch inseam)-less than $20

• Hot tools 1.25 inch curling iron—less than $30

• Longer winter coat (long enough to cover my butt)—clearance (price varies on styles available)

• Leather boat-type shoes (must be leather, and cover most of the top of my foot, and not give me man feet). These would be fashionable work shoes (I work in a lab).—less than $40

• Suitcase (360 degree wheels, well thought out storage, durable, ~25 inch)—less than $100, willing to go to $125 if a comparable isn’t available (low priority unless a flight vacation is planned)

• Black Kate Spade Saturday purse—less than $120 (there is one on the website I love, but I am waiting for a really good sale before I get it, so this is a low, low priority purchase)

Edit to add I had a chemical exfoliant on this list as well, but it has already been purchased ($5)


----------



## page5 (Jan 7, 2015)

emilylithium said:


> My proudest moment though this new year is that I cancelled ALL of my subs. Yes, now i have zero subs, not even my favorite popsugar and birchbox. The new popsugar jan spoiler is tempting, but I have to say no.


Congrats on going sub free!!!

When I was canceling most of my subs I kept telling myself I can always re-sub if I miss them. I haven't missed any of them.


----------



## Margiee (Jan 7, 2015)

Days 1-10 goals:

Start moving boxes to my new place

Paint my nails twice

Compile last months empty list

Sign up for mint.com or come up with a personal budget tracker

Add photos to update finished project pan and start a new one including a pan that palette challenge

I am going to try to paint my nails (I've already done them once so far and found a color I am totally in love with!) and sign up for mint tonight then all that I have left is updating my finished project pan.   Which isn't hard but I'm not going to put pressure on myself to get to it before the 10th.  

So far no beauty purchases and a general distaste for stuff because I am carrying all of my boxes of things over to my new apartment and it's SO MUCH THINGS.   I am so excited about this 100 day no buy and my plan is to extend it into a 6 month one with a break for new treats at day 100.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 7, 2015)

So far no real temptations for me. I've been exhausted this week and have not done much in the way of organizing, but I hope to get more done this weekend. A few orders I made last month are starting to trickle in, and so may put them aside and pull them out if so feel the urge for something new.


----------



## mollybb (Jan 7, 2015)

ChemLady said:


> Day 6 (for me) perfume sample: UOMO, which I now realize was a men's cologne sample lol. It is very, very strong. According to the website, when the two top notes, bergamot and Violettyne Captive, combine, they "explode with confidence and power, crescendoing into a monument to masculinity." Since I don't feel like crescendoing anywhere, this will get tossed lol.
> 
> Also if anyone is interested, I made up my list of spring/summer items I am looking for.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I really like ELF's blushes. I haven't tried Candid Coral but I've heard a lot of good things about it.

For suitcases, you should check out Costco. I don't know if they have the exact kind you're looking for, but they are usually reasonably priced and they come with lifetime warranties. If it ever breaks, just take it back and they give you a new one.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 7, 2015)

I flopped on Project palette for this segment, which is okay. I actually wore BB cream today, though! And a lipgloss from my project pan.

I have to make one beauty purchase- hair dye. On new year's eve I got slam-dunk drunk and decided it would be a great idea to have a friend bleach the back of my hair.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jan 7, 2015)

It feels like such a weird relief to have unsubscribed from the enabling threads (enablers, sephora, etc.). I realized that it was actually stressing me out (so dumb!!) to keep updated with all of them. Now there is no temptation, and less time trying to keep up with them all. All moving towards a bigger goal of spending less time and mental energy on makeup, and more on other more important pursuits!!


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 7, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I went to the mall with my older son while my sister was at her counseling appointment. I did not spend any money except to treat my son at Godiva. He had giftcards for Hot Topic. I ignored all the beauy stores.


Great job! You did awesome! B)



Kelly Silva said:


> Yesterday I didn't do my makeup, but I used a mask and I finished a full size toner. I'm opening a back up toner I already have, and probably will do another mask tonight.


Cool! Way to go through those products and treat your skin well to boot! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



EdithS2 said:


> All these posts are so nice to read I am not even tempted to look at online beauty stores any more. I just catch up on these threads first thing as soon as I get online. They are great. Sephora, who cares?


Same here! I find that some of my shopping/browsing is due to boredom, but coming here with this new challenge going on, I have lots of updates to make and to read and it just really inspires me! Love you guys! :wub:



greendaisy said:


> Update! Been doing super good, got everything on my goal list done, though I'm not sure if nails count because I immediately picked all the polish off.
> 
> I do need to get more face cleansing cloths but I don't use them regularly, rather I keep them around for when I can't be bothered with my usual routine so there is no real rush. I'm going to tally up anything I actually need and try and purchase them together in one trip for convenience, gratification (it will feel like a little shopping haul! but only of things I need), and minimization of temptation.
> 
> Since I ran out of goals, I am currently working on using products I don't use very often. I'll probably join up on the Monday club. I have a little suction cup basket attached to my mirror that I'm sticking the products I want to use in.


The suction cup basket is a great idea! I have one in my shower to hold my razor, nail brush, etc. If I did my makeup at home, I'd probably do this, but I do mine at work usually because I'm in too much of a rush to do it at home. Hahaha. 

I feel the same way about facial cleansing cloths- I only have 1 pack left, and although they are super cheap at Big Lots ($1) I don't need them. Heck, I don't even enjoy using them. They kind of irritate my skin and pull at my face. So I don't think I'll repurchase when I run out unless I really, really miss them, or if I end up not being as good about removing my makeup. I doubt that'll happen, though.



jesemiaud said:


> I succumbed to some point perks. :/ I purchased a birthday gift my daughter and added some point perks. Even though I didn't technically spend any money for myself, I am bringing three additional products into my home. I think I will just put them away when they arrive. Then, I will pull one out to use during my every 10 day celebrations that I am planning.


I think you didn't do too bad getting those point perks. You didn't spend any money and if they were items you want/ use then it's not bad at all! I think it's great that you're keeping them away until your 10 day celebrations! Awesome idea! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



EggyBread said:


> I did laundry and painted my nails today, so I feel accomplished. I finally ordered a photo album for photos I ordered ...  several months ago. I also ordered a planner because I would really like to be more organized this year. I tried using my outlook calendar last year, but really I'm better at updating a paper planner.


Hooray!!! I love feeling accomplished! I did laundry at midnight last Friday and it was kind of awesome!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



missionista said:


> Good to read how everyone is doing.  I was tempted by an eyeliner today (eyeliner is my downfall), but did NOT buy it.  If I still want it when the 100 days are up, I can consider it.  If I even remember it by then...
> 
> To the people who are sharpening pencils--I am on that train!  I've worn down the point (from using it, hooray!) on my lipliner twice in the past 5 days.  Each time I sharpen that thing, I get all happy.  I haven't done quite as well with the eyeliner, but I've still managed to sharpen it once.
> 
> ...


Love your feelings on using up body wash. Heheh, it's a great incentive to shower more and get squeaky clean!!

Also, good job on giving the primer to someone who needs and will use it. So awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



lovepink said:


> Day 6!  Feeling pretty good today.  Have a growing pile of empties and am just so overwhelmed by the tower of product that I still have to inventory (I should post a picture) that my urge to shop is nil.
> 
> I am having a dilemma though.  I am going to need deoderant, which I do plan on buying but I have realized there are 3 things I am likely to run out of:
> 
> ...


You are super hardcore-awesome! I find it inspiring that you are not only using up products, but instead of repurchasing, you're finding new ways to use other things. I commend you! :hugs3:



crazycatlady82 said:


> Day 6: success!! Had a bad day at work-half my coworkers are getting laid off-but didn't buy or overeat! It's a pretty crappy thing what's happening to them, and I do have some guilt about being retained. Normally I would have come home, had wine, bad food and then found a lipstick. But-I worked at my 2nd job and we are busy...so I was able to resist temptation.
> 
> We are doing great!!!!


I'm so sorry to hear a lot of your coworkers were laid off  :unsure2: and that you're having to go through this. I'm happy you still have your job. And goodness, you have a second job as well? VERY INSPIRING! I am just really proud of you. You are going SO strong. You ARE AWESOMEEEEE!!! :w00t:


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 7, 2015)

Jenn10 said:


> Today, I cleaned out some random spots around my room and in kitchen and found some refill razor refills, and cleared out expired medicines =)


Yeah, that's the best feeling! :satisfied:



emilylithium said:


> I have been away for quite a while, but i am still totally in this!
> 
> I am working towards my exercise goal, having been working out and going to the gym.
> 
> ...


Cancelling all your subs? You get the crown!!! :king:



Natasha01 said:


> Still going strong on my Monday Club products. I am seeing a dent in one of my eyeshadow pans that didn't have one at all before the PTP challenge. So far, I have 5 empties - no foils. I'm pretty excited about my progress. It is slow but steady.
> 
> Meals are still going so well. Meal planning on Saturday and shopping for the week on Sunday makes all the difference in the world!
> 
> Keep those updates coming. I love reading about the successes of others. It really keeps me motivated.


Love the updates as well! It makes me feel really good and really able!!! :sunshine:



megan27ist said:


> Today has been successful.  I ordered 2 sets of the storage drawers that were on my 10 day goals.  They should be here between now and the 20th (hopefully sooner).  I also found the face mask that's been missing (it's the pumpkin one that Ipsy sent out a while ago), and I'll begin using it some time between now and the 10th so I can meet that goal.  I haven't painted my nails at all this week, so I still need to do that.  But I did go into Ulta today, and saw that they had some sample sized hair products they were blowing out, and was tempted by a few of them, but then remembered I have a LOT of hair samples at home that I need to use up, plus they are not as good of a deal as getting a full size product would be. . .


Good good good for you on skipping the Ulta hair sales!!! :wizard:



ChemLady said:


> Day 6 (for me) perfume sample: UOMO, which I now realize was a men's cologne sample lol. It is very, very strong. According to the website, when the two top notes, bergamot and Violettyne Captive, combine, they "explode with confidence and power, crescendoing into a monument to masculinity." Since I don't feel like crescendoing anywhere, this will get tossed lol.
> 
> Also if anyone is interested, I made up my list of spring/summer items I am looking for.
> 
> ...


Love the explanation for UOMO! Hahah, I actually got that sample too and really liked it for men. But it'd be hilarious to wear it! I hear some women like wearing men's cologne because it makes them feel powerful! I might have to try that sometime! Hahah! :smilehappyyes: :bandit:



turntrekgodhead said:


> I flopped on Project palette for this segment, which is okay. I actually wore BB cream today, though! And a lipgloss from my project pan.
> 
> I have to make one beauty purchase- hair dye. On new year's eve I got slam-dunk drunk and decided it would be a great idea to have a friend bleach the back of my hair.


Oh no! Did you not end up liking it? Did you do the underside? What color are you going to dye it? Close to your natural color, or a bright shade? :laughing:



hsalt said:


> It feels like such a weird relief to have unsubscribed from the enabling threads (enablers, sephora, etc.). I realized that it was actually stressing me out (so dumb!!) to keep updated with all of them. Now there is no temptation, and less time trying to keep up with them all. All moving towards a bigger goal of spending less time and mental energy on makeup, and more on other more important pursuits!!


Yeah, me too. I'm not scrambling to keep up anymore with that, and that feels pretty good. Gotta admit, I told myself to stay out of those threads and I am for the most part keeping up that end of my rule, but sometimes I do glance in there... and even asked a question or two recently. I need to slap my hands and stand back!!! :soap:

Mini Goals/Updates that are on my mind:

So I didn't come up with any mini goals for the first 10 days, but I'm going to kind of list some that have been floating in my mind these past few days and see if I can split them up to be used in the next 9 sections of 10 days. Hehehe.



Spoiler



1. Cotton pads for face- I use the Shiseido ones, and I want to make flannel ones from baby blankets, then compare and see if it's soft enough to take the place of me buying those.

2. Nail polish remover with old rag instead of cotton pads.

3. Make DIY eyelash and brow serum using old mascara tubes. (Already cleaned out 2 tubes for this, and it takes several days because you have to let them dry before you add your oils in.)

4. Fix my Mint.com account- it's working but having trouble attaching to my bank account.

5. Buy Roth IRA for 2014/2015. I think I already maxed mine out for 2014 last December, but that could have been 2013 instead... so I need to check on this!

6. Check on TSP/401k. I just want to check in on this and see what's up.

7. Update address at Raymond James.

8. Start the envelope method soon- get it ready for February.

9. Clean out closet.

10. Go through all clothes and get rid of 20% of clothes.

11. Make list of things I may need so I can plan for their purchases (running shoes, prescription sunglasses).

12. Keep list of things I want and reevaluate if I still want it at the end of 100-day no-buy.

13. Keep running! At least 3x a week! (I ran Monday and Tuesday after work, now I just need to run one more day this week to keep this goal going!)

14. Pack lunches for work.

15. Go to my credit union's annual dinner.

16. Get the ex off my credit card, and my name off his.

17. When I start running out of items I need, consider emailing companies for samples instead of repurchasing. Or going to Sephora for samples to try. But only a few times, not indefinitely.

18. Get back into reading and sending letters to friends to keep myself from obsessing over makeup.

19. Start obsessing over my thesis and get it going! Work on it 2 days a week at the minimum!!! Consider going to the library Saturday 9-12 to work on it every weekend.

20. Regularly get rid of mascara and lip balms after 3 months.

21. Clean makeup brushes one time in each of the 10 10-day sections!

22. Take a look at my December and January bank statements!!!

23. Keep writing your 'morning pages' where you list out what time you went to bed, when you woke up, what time you got to work, what you ate, what you purchased, if you exercised, and what tempted you and how you're dealing with it!  I did this today and it's awesome!!!

Here's a sneak peak at my page for today!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 7, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> Oh no! Did you not end up liking it? Did you do the underside? What color are you going to dye it? Close to your natural color, or a bright shade? :laughing:


Yeah, I was going to have her do the underside purple, which I would love, but I didn't know how my parents would feel about it. I started to panick after we put the bleach in so she washed it out for me (though it had been in for half an hour) and gave me some juice to sober up. ;P I'm probably going to dye my whole head a a chocolate brown!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 7, 2015)

I've been going through my stash and trying to use things I haven't tried before. Oddly enough, I am actually discovering that I don't even like a lot of it! There are some mascaras that I have multiples of that I am trying and not liking at all. At least that lets me get rid of a few products at once! I can discard the one I used and put the other ones up for trade. I'm hoping this process will help me zero in on the ones I actually like so I don't have accumulate a bunch that I simply want to try.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 7, 2015)

hsalt said:


> It feels like such a weird relief to have unsubscribed from the enabling threads (enablers, sephora, etc.). I realized that it was actually stressing me out (so dumb!!) to keep updated with all of them. Now there is no temptation, and less time trying to keep up with them all. All moving towards a bigger goal of spending less time and mental energy on makeup, and more on other more important pursuits!!


Yay for having more time for pursuing other things!  I personally have stayed subbed to the Enablers, Sephora etc threads as I want to practice using my will power muscle.  In the real world I am exposed to temptation so if I practice it here, it will give me strength and introspection when I am out there!  Plus some of those threads I have participated in since I have been on MUT (almost 3 years) so I enjoy the chit chat and commaderarie!



eastofthesun said:


> Great job! You did awesome! B)
> 
> Cool! Way to go through those products and treat your skin well to boot! -_-
> 
> ...


Dang it quoted all your quotes and I forgot what it was you quoted that inspired me to speak! Haha I too love coming here (the 100 day threads are fast my favorites).  I love everyone's check ins, updates and words of encouragement!

Keep em coming!



eastofthesun said:


> Yeah, that's the best feeling! :satisfied:
> 
> Cancelling all your subs? You get the crown!!! :king:
> 
> ...


I love your list!  I need to start one and break it up into chunks!  I am "ooh squirrell" way too easily!

Day 7:  Let's see had my first temptation today!  Saw it and was like "I WANT!"  Remembered am on no buy, told myself add it to my list and see if I love it after 100 days.  Good to know my heart is not completely hardened!



Spoiler









I am doing good on my not buying makeup will power but and lacking in my life tasks.  Last night I had planned to make my lunches (done), eat dinner (done), go to gym (skipped as my muscles were sore from mutiple days of work outs in a row) and I wanted to inventory.  

Instead making lunch/dinner took until 7pm, did some laundry and I cleaned out 4 BBW candle jars.   I want my makeup to be in things I can see so I had been saving these in my empties tote (getting the wax out of these is a messy process (for me) that involves: hot water, goo gone and sticky hands) and not wanting to deal with them so I had it in my head: I will want to inventory my makeup if I have a place for it to go!

Tonight's goals: eat, gym, inventory, laundry (got back from a trip and have a 2 load per night max, that stuff is exhausting!).

Observations for the day: there need to be more hours in the day to deal with life stuff!  We spend 8 hours at work and by the time you get home at 5 you have like 5 hours to eat, clean, cook, shower and live life!  Who designed this schedule anyway?!

Can't believe only 3 more days in the first 10 of 100!  Time flies when you are having fun.

Also my Ulta and Sephora orders arrived (made in December).  I am considering returning the Ulta as I got a GWP and it has SO MANY foils!  I am trying to reduce makeup in my life not add to it!  I will give myself till the weekend to decide.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 7, 2015)

Finished a book today, so yay for being way ahead of schedule on my goal to read a book a month. I'll probably pick out another to read just to see if I can keep my streak going. I did my makeup today, and used 7 new things! And I did a mask again last night, and had to open a new cleanser because my other ran out! It's really satisfying getting to the end of full size skincare products when you're diligent about doing a skincare routine!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 7, 2015)

Kelly Silva said:


> Finished a book today, so yay for being way ahead of schedule on my goal to read a book a month. I'll probably pick out another to read just to see if I can keep my streak going. I did my makeup today, and used 7 new things! And I did a mask again last night, and had to open a new cleanser because my other ran out! It's really satisfying getting to the end of full size skincare products when you're diligent about doing a skincare routine!


Congrats on finishing your book!  Was it a good one?  I am always looking for book recommendations as I tend to read the same genre/authors etc.

Yes this!  I have been getting more compliments on my hair and my face based on doing a regular skin care routine!  I have been really faithful about my moisturizers and using masks and what not because I am trying to use up samples!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 7, 2015)

lovepink said:


> Congrats on finishing your book!  Was it a good one?  I am always looking for book recommendations as I tend to read the same genre/authors etc.


It was Gone Girl, and I actually didn't care for it. But it was a quick read. I'll find something next that's more my taste.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jan 7, 2015)

It's been a pretty busy week for me, doing a kind of internship thing during the day this week and I also have some evening classes at uni. Started circus class again tonight too and it was a great reinforcement of the experiences &gt; possessions mantra I've been working on for the past couple of years. The high from moving your body and feeling yourself become stronger doesn't even begin to compare to the little buzz that comes from shopping. Plus, endorphins are great little mood adjusters too!

If anyone's having trouble with letting go of the shopping as a mood enhancer, try replacing the habit with a dance class or any other physical activity that you enjoy (enjoyment is key!). It's been one of the most important things I've changed about my habits.


----------



## caffeinatedhoarder (Jan 7, 2015)

7 days down and I'm feeling good and strong. Of course there's still 93 days to go so I'm trying not to get too comfortable just yet.

I haven't really had too many moments of weakness just yet, though I did almost fall into Sephora to grab the full-size Soap &amp; Glory body moisturizer. I've been using a small version for a while and wanted to finally spring for the bigger version but 1) I barely remember to put moisturizer on after a shower 2) I haven't finished a huge bottle of regular old Jergens yet 3) I still haven't even totally finished using up the small size yet! I always do that--I'll get a small/deluxe sample of a product and if I like it I buy the full size version before I even finish the mini one. So I made a promise to myself that if I remembered to use moisturizer every day after a shower for at least one month and used up the sample version, that I'd be able to buy the full-size as it's technically not makeup... I'm trying to stay strong though because I feel like makeup/skin care companies love to use the winter weather in all their advertisements to suggest that you simply must get X, Y or Z new moisturizer and I think I might be subconsciously swayed by that. I'm trying to shop for what I need as opposed to what a bunch of crummy ads tell me to get.

In other news, I'm definitely sleeping in a better pattern, though it's still taking a bit of effort. I am also using a few new products that I hadn't grabbed for in months. I have even found a new use for a product that I thought I was going to purge. While I'm so happy I repurposed it, I'm a little worried that I'm going to try and save too many things from the purge pile because one item happened to suck a little less than I previously thought. All in all, a successful beginning with 3 more days to go for the first 10th of this journey. Keep it up everyone, this is wonderful stuff we're doing!!


----------



## BSquared (Jan 7, 2015)

Still holding out!! A couple close calls but it's boredom/stress at work. Work is my BIGGEST trigger by far and I'm realizing that.

Doing well on samples, going to add a few more to the basket by my sink to use. Doing well on doing my nails, doing well on not eating out (zero times! And tomorrow is date night so yay!). Making an effort to use some project pan stuff.

I did buy one thing, but it was on my exception list from the beginning. Overall doing pretty well!!


----------



## missionista (Jan 7, 2015)

caffeinatedhoarder said:


> 'm trying to stay strong though because I feel like makeup/skin care companies love to use the winter weather in all their advertisements to suggest that you simply must get X, Y or Z new moisturizer and I think I might be subconsciously swayed by that. I'm trying to shop for what I need as opposed to what a bunch of crummy ads tell me to get.


Caffeinatedhoarder, it's funny that you mention about the moisturizer.  I agree that advertisers are just trying to get you to buy their products, but tonight, I foiled their evil plans!!  How?  By using up the first product from my list of 9--the Essence moisturizer in raspberry chocolate.  I'm so happy it's gone.  The winter weather is doing some good--and it was by remembering to use it after each shower and before bed at night that I managed to get through it.  You can totally do this.

Now I'm wondering if I should add in another product or two to my project pan.  I picked these 9 since I was pretty sure I could go through them and not set myself up for failure.  But I have more moisturizer...oh, boy do I!  Maybe I should take the time to go through more of it?  But I still want to focus on all the other things I chose for the project pan, and not get bogged down in tackling too many items.  Hmmm, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 7, 2015)

So a week down already! How is everyone holding up? Today has been a day of temptations for me. There are a couple of older Tarte palettes I want so bad, but I just will not let myself buy from eBay. I even dreamed about those palettes last night, how pathetic is that?

   I distracted myself by starting to read Lord of the Rings again. I've read this book once a year without fail since I was 13, but I missed for the first time last year. Mists of Avalon is another I read every year, so it will be next once I finish LotR. Once my two long-time favorites are done I have a big honking list on my Kindle waiting for me.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 7, 2015)

I was tempted a couple of times today, but successfully held out. I knew that I'd have to come here and confess, lol. Humiliation is a great motivator. Tomorrow will be the true test. I need to go to Sephora to return a brush that is falling apart. What I really need is the courage to walk out of their with out purchasing anything. It was a startling conclusion today when I discovered that Sephora only displays your last so many orders (I thought there would be a year's worth of activity there...I was trying to figure out when I purchased this brush) Apparently, my detail only goes back to 10/23/14. I may have placed an order (or several) at the end of the year.

On second thought, I may just wait until the weekend and take someone with me. They can help me be strong and not buy, lol.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 7, 2015)

Day 7: continued success. Did have a huge moment of weakness-almost bought the limited edition lipstick from bite. But-it was way too dark for me...and so apparently I waited too long and it sold out. Good!!! I didn't need it anyway!!!

Sooo...does it count if the husband gave me $20 and said "here's for a new lipstick." I haven't bought anything, but I know part of this is rediscovering what we have. I know I could put it towards better use but part of me goes...it's not cheating, he gave you the money. Uggghhhh.

I work 2 jobs...my 1st job pays well, but I have bills...my 2nd job pulls in about $300 extra per month, and I get a 50% discount on north face, miss me, sperry, etc. I don't use the discount very often though, but it's nice to have the option.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 7, 2015)

So I did not get to the linen closet today... but there's always tomorrow!  Plus, I want some more canvas bins/organizers and I'm waiting about a week to order them.  One step at a time!

BUT.  I got all of my (non-hanging) t-shirts, long sleeve shirts, and tanks into my new baskets!  I folded them vertically and now I can see them at a glance instead of digging through piles.  Also, not every shirt fit into the basket, so I had to get really tough about which tshirts I never wear.  I pulled about 10-15 of them and I'll decide in days 11-20 which ones I'm going to throw into the spare bedroom closet (i.e. the ones with memories attached), and which ones I'll donate right away.  I'll eventually donate all of them, but I'm trying to make this project fun instead of traumatic!

So, tomorrow.  Clean out linen closet and decide on a layout, even if I don't have the organization stuff just yet.  Clean out 2nd floor laundry/hall closet and reshuffle detergent/laundry stuff to be more accessible.  Fold more laundry.  Try not to freeze.

(Also, here's a pic from a blog to help visualize "vertical folding"!)


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 7, 2015)

So today is the first day of the challenge that I have been tempted to purchase things, otherwise I have just been reveling in using my stuff and deciding where I want to be ultimately in the future with my looks and the size of my stash and of course the rest of life. I will put my rambles in a spoiler tag because there is a lot of me justifying things to myself and that is bad behavior to present to my other no-buy friends. 



Spoiler



So, I think it's about 10% excitement, and 90% stress that is making me want to purchase things. I have a new boyfriend, and he's very sweet, and he's been in a support and advocacy group for youth with mental illnesses (I have pretty bad anxiety) for a long time with me so he's basically seen me in just about every state I could possibly think of, but I still get a little nervous.

While I feel sometimes pressured for time or even just to show up makeup less and assure myself that he still likes me (also an anxiety thing, he's actually been absolutely wonderful and really communicative and everything with me so this is totally irrational), I also really like dressing up for our dates and doing my makeup all fancy and whatnot.

On top of that, I got accepted into my first choice school, which is wonderful but there are a lot of changes coming up, and in the mean time all the deadlines for my graduation are coming fast. I go to an international baccalaureate school, so I've been working my butt off for almost two years, and all of that is getting submitted  to some nameless faceless people in another part of the world so they can grade it and decide if I pass or not. These include self-designed science labs, an essay and a project in math, 15 different papers, a 4000 word independent essay, my entire body of work and all my investigations from my art class, 2 spontaneous orals in both English and Spanish, and a few tests. Technically speaking, it is for an IB diploma which while I really want to get won't actually do too much for me now that I am into college anyway, at a school that only has need based aid anyway. 

Summing up, I'm a little stressed, I have lots of school things going on, a new boyfriend, I'm a little sleep deprived, still recovering from that cold, and kind of anxious about my weight at the moment. Going back to the temptation aspect, I wanted to purchase some darker shades of kiss-proof lipstick. I have five shades of lipstick that are actually kiss proof (two of them being midtone pinks), but I wanted to cover more of the color spectrum, specifically a brown because it makes my teeth look beautiful.


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 7, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> So I did not get to the linen closet today... but there's always tomorrow!  Plus, I want some more canvas bins/organizers and I'm waiting about a week to order them.  One step at a time!
> 
> BUT.  I got all of my (non-hanging) t-shirts, long sleeve shirts, and tanks into my new baskets!  I folded them vertically and now I can see them at a glance instead of digging through piles.  Also, not every shirt fit into the basket, so I had to get really tough about which tshirts I never wear.  I pulled about 10-15 of them and I'll decide in days 11-20 which ones I'm going to throw into the spare bedroom closet (i.e. the ones with memories attached), and which ones I'll donate right away.  I'll eventually donate all of them, but I'm trying to make this project fun instead of traumatic!
> 
> ...


Vertical folding is so beautiful, I need to make it a goal to re-fold my shirts like that!


----------



## missionista (Jan 7, 2015)

@@greendaisy, you've got a lot going on!  You're doing great. We're all here for mutual support.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 7, 2015)

Doing good here as well. All of your stories inspire me. I am thinking about cancelling another beauty sub. I just have so much. Its so easy to fall off the wagon! I bought a lipstick for $7 but I used Birthday money...so it was a birthday gift technically (or at least that's how I rationalize it in my head). My little 6 year old couldn't sleep last night (bad dream) so I was up with him which meant hours on the computer in the middle of the night websurfing....which isn't good for someone on a no-buy. Note to self: no late night computer time!


----------



## annatomical (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm feeling good about this no-buy challenge right now.  The things which would normally tempt me are having zero effect which feels really good.  My focus is on using the items in my stash instead of acquiring more beauty items.  So far using the stash has resulted in finding some gorgeous products though I do no plan to have a massive shopping spree as soon as the no buy is over.  I am likely to purchase the items I really love some time after April 10th and the end of this year.  A big shopping spree in mid-April seems really counterproductive.


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 7, 2015)

@@annatomical I'm using a wishlist where when I want to buy something I write it down and if I still want it at the end of the 100 days then I can look into actually buying it. That way, while it will still be a pretty good shopping spree, I think it will be a lot more responsible of a shopping spree after 100 days of getting to appreciate what I have and really considering what I want to buy. 

Also, sciencey bit for everyone here, it takes 6 weeks to completely break a habit. A lot of us here are habitual shoppers, so if you're struggling in the coming weeks there is actual proof that it will get easier.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jan 8, 2015)

Day 7 - Nothing purchased yet.  

I will have to buy facewash sooner than anticipated.  I was using a powder cleanser from MemeBox for a little over a month now, but I didn't like it and it does nothing for my skin.  I gave myself permission to toss it even though it was still 2/3 full.  

Part of this challenge for me is also realizing if something does not work it can go.

I have fewer cleanser foils than I thought and should be out by this weekend.  I am going back to my old facewash.

Perfume of the Day is Nicole Ritchie.

Scent is okay.  There is one note I really like and the rest is average.  I am going to finish this sample before starting a new one as this scent is discontinued.  Plus I really want a perfume empty.


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 8, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> Also, not every shirt fit into the basket, so I had to get really tough about which tshirts I never wear.  I pulled about 10-15 of them and I'll decide in days 11-20 which ones I'm going to throw into the spare bedroom closet (i.e. the ones with memories attached), and which ones I'll donate right away.  I'll eventually donate all of them, but I'm trying to make this project fun instead of traumatic!


IDK if you know a quilter, but I've seen things were people take old t-shirts that they are still attached to, but don't wear anymore, and make them into a quilt.  Or it could be a project for you, if you're into that kind of thing.  From what I've seen, they look pretty easy to make.  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 8, 2015)

I officaly painted my nails last night, and in a non-french tip (which is very rare for me, and one of my goals).  But the polish will be coming off tonight, because I don't like the color combo.  The pink is too nude to have a black line, it looks like I have grime under my nails.  That, and the nails on my non-dominate hand look _really_ bad.




Edit: I just opened a sample duo of body wash and lotion, the body wash was okay, but the lotion. . . omg, I need to learn to read things before hand.  Apparently it is a shimmer lotion, I read the back and it even said adds a subtle shimmer and glow.  I'd take that to mean maybe a light glittery lotion.  But no, from my knees down and my hands now look like I have walked through a mountain of glitter.  -_- I end up wearing too much accidental glitter on a daily basis, so I'm not fond of intentionally adding glitter.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 8, 2015)

Another day off work here for me today because of the frigid temps. I hope we don't have any more "snow" days this year, because each day we miss now is just tacked on to the end of the year. I would much rather be off when it is nice out.

On the plus side of it being so cold, I have zero interest in shopping at our local stores. Get out in -30 wind chills? No thanks! On the down side, I have had more free time on my hands to go online shopping. I still haven't purchased anything, though. I have added some things to a want list for after my 100 days is up.

My reward for getting through each 10 day period is $10 to spend when the 100 day challenge is over. So I could have up to $100 to spend on April 10th. I have to stay strong because I want all $100!


----------



## missionista (Jan 8, 2015)

megan27ist said:


> I end up wearing too much accidental glitter on a daily basis, so I'm not fond of intentionally adding glitter.


Lol-ing at the thought of accidental glitter.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 8, 2015)

Natasha01 said:


> Another day off work here for me today because of the frigid temps. I hope we don't have any more "snow" days this year, because each day we miss now is just tacked on to the end of the year. I would much rather be off when it is nice out.
> 
> On the plus side of it being so cold, I have zero interest in shopping at our local stores. Get out in -30 wind chills? No thanks! On the down side, I have had more free time on my hands to go online shopping. I still haven't purchased anything, though. I have added some things to a want list for after my 100 days is up.
> 
> My reward for getting through each 10 day period is $10 to spend when the 100 day challenge is over. So I could have up to $100 to spend on April 10th. I have to stay strong because I want all $100!


I live in the upper Midwest, and I think for our harsh winter, that's why I got into online shopping-I don't have to go outside!!

One winter, my friend and I went to the gym a lot...one day the temp was -20...it was too cold to go work out but not to to shopping. Ha! We still remark that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 8, 2015)

lovepink said:


> Instead making lunch/dinner took until 7pm, did some laundry and I cleaned out 4 BBW candle jars.   I want my makeup to be in things I can see so I had been saving these in my empties tote (getting the wax out of these is a messy process (for me) that involves: hot water, goo gone and sticky hands) and not wanting to deal with them so I had it in my head: I will want to inventory my makeup if I have a place for it to go!


Have you tried freezing the candles? 99% of the time, if you stick them in the freezer for 20-30 minutes, you can just use a knife or even a spoon (something hard) to pop the wax right out. Sometimes it comes out perfectly clean, but worst case scenario you only have a little bit of residue left to wipe out.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 8, 2015)

Natasha01 said:


> *Another day off work here for me today because of the frigid temps. I hope we don't have any more "snow" days this year, because each day we miss now is just tacked on to the end of the year. I would much rather be off when it is nice out.*
> 
> On the plus side of it being so cold, I have zero interest in shopping at our local stores. Get out in -30 wind chills? No thanks! On the down side, I have had more free time on my hands to go online shopping. I still haven't purchased anything, though. I have added some things to a want list for after my 100 days is up.
> 
> My reward for getting through each 10 day period is $10 to spend when the 100 day challenge is over. So I could have up to $100 to spend on April 10th. I have to stay strong because I want all $100!


Home again today, too.  We had one built-in snow day, and after that we use MLK and Presidents Day.  Well, those three are now gone.  If we miss any more we start losing days from the first week of Spring Break.  



Spoiler



My pre-100 days purchases are trickling in, so there's excitement in that and it's making not shopping a little easier.  And I've made two allowed purchases (replacement w/ points and black pants). But goodness I do worry that I'll relapse.  At least it's time for BB and ipsy to roll in.



I know going a week w/o a purchase from Ulta, Sephora, CVS, etc., doesn't sound like a major feat, but it is for me.  I have $26.50 in Extra Care Bucks so if I need something I have a safety net, but at the moment I'm hoarding those bucks and am trying to not even GO in CVS.

I did manage to match ALL of my non-white/black socks.  I filled a large drawer, so there will be no last minute scramble to find socks for awhile.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I plan to finish the black/white socks by the 10th.  Woot!

Stay strong!


----------



## debs15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Day 8 and it's been well so far!

I have kept emails from Sephora, Ulta, BBW just to stay in the loop about future sales/deals and after I browse them, I delete my email (and delete the trash while I'm at it).  Then I remind myself of all the things I have at home and bring them out to use.

And speaking of using things, I've been using up my stash and some neglected items as well. I find that if I reorganize things, it kind of feels updated and I become interested again.  So far, I've managed to finish a couple of things since this no-buy and I plan on finishing much more I hope!


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey ladies!!!!

So I finally made that DIY eyelash serum out of an old Tarte mascara tube that I had used up and then cleaned out. (That baby was super hard to clean out and took forever- I used hot water, soap, makeup remover, alcohol, hot water again, alcohol overnight, another rinse, and then let it dry before filling it with about 1/2 argan oil and 1/2 castor oil.

Check it!





Don't mind my creepy face in the mirror- I was wearing a few masks and look like death!



Shoppergirll said:


> Doing good here as well. All of your stories inspire me. I am thinking about cancelling another beauty sub. I just have so much. Its so easy to fall off the wagon! I bought a lipstick for $7 but I used Birthday money...so it was a birthday gift technically (or at least that's how I rationalize it in my head). My little 6 year old couldn't sleep last night (bad dream) so I was up with him which meant hours on the computer in the middle of the night websurfing....which isn't good for someone on a no-buy. Note to self: no late night computer time!


Good for you! Cancel that box! You can do so awesome! Also- good point about the late-night computer time. Apparently studies show people tend to overspend if online shopping past 8 pm. It's kind of like mindless overeating after 7pm. Hehe, I guess there's a reason people always compare shopaholics to overeaters. Me? I like to do a bit of both. Mwhahaa! Eugh. That shouldn't be a joking matter, really. I need help, and that's what I'm giving myself by coming here with you lovely people!



annatomical said:


> I'm feeling good about this no-buy challenge right now.  The things which would normally tempt me are having zero effect which feels really good.  My focus is on using the items in my stash instead of acquiring more beauty items.  So far using the stash has resulted in finding some gorgeous products though I do no plan to have a massive shopping spree as soon as the no buy is over.  I am likely to purchase the items I really love some time after April 10th and the end of this year.  A big shopping spree in mid-April seems really counterproductive.


I agree- this whole challenge will be null if I just go and binge spend in April. I'm going to be keeping track of what has been tempting me and I think one of my 10-day rewards will be swatching things at Sephora.... well, we'll see. At any rate, I'm planning on only purchasing things I know and love, plus maybe one or two new things during Chic Week that I've been wanting for at least 2 months.



greendaisy said:


> @@annatomical I'm using a wishlist where when I want to buy something I write it down and if I still want it at the end of the 100 days then I can look into actually buying it. That way, while it will still be a pretty good shopping spree, I think it will be a lot more responsible of a shopping spree after 100 days of getting to appreciate what I have and really considering what I want to buy.
> 
> Also, sciencey bit for everyone here, it takes 6 weeks to completely break a habit. A lot of us here are habitual shoppers, so if you're struggling in the coming weeks there is actual proof that it will get easier.


That's awesome to  know, thanks!! I heard it can take anywhere from 30-90 days to break a habit, depending on how long you've had the habit. So 6 weeks, or 42 days sounds like a good median. And we're getting more than double that, so I feel we'll really be making lifestyle changes! Good job on picking 100 days @Kristine_Walker !



West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Day 7 - Nothing purchased yet.
> 
> I will have to buy facewash sooner than anticipated.  I was using a powder cleanser from MemeBox for a little over a month now, but I didn't like it and it does nothing for my skin.  I gave myself permission to toss it even though it was still 2/3 full.
> 
> ...


Wow, face cleanser powder? Sounds crazy! I'd be kind of fed up with it too.

I like that you are very into purging your stash as well as using things up. Honestly, I know there is a lot that I don't love or even like, and I hate the idea of forcing myself to use things I don't like. So this will be a big thing for me as well.

Does anyone know about how many spritzes are in one small perfume sample vial? We should test that out! I usually spray on perfume only once a day, but maybe I can do a bit in the evening too as a pick-me-up at the end of the work day.

I may bring out a new vial of typical size and count the spritzes it contains.... unless someone else knows?



megan27ist said:


> I officaly painted my nails last night, and in a non-french tip (which is very rare for me, and one of my goals).  But the polish will be coming off tonight, because I don't like the color combo.  The pink is too nude to have a black line, it looks like I have grime under my nails.  That, and the nails on my non-dominate hand look _really_ bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your accidental glitter! I need to have more glitter in my life!

I think your nails look awesome, by the way! But I understand- I painted my nails last night and they just don't look good, so I'm going to remove  it tonight and start again. I should probably do this with all my polishes and put the ones that looked bad in a box for giveaway. Atually, I really liked the brush, so maybe I'll try to use it up on my toes and clean it out to refil with cuticle oil (AKA Castor and Argan oil mix.)



Natasha01 said:


> Another day off work here for me today because of the frigid temps. I hope we don't have any more "snow" days this year, because each day we miss now is just tacked on to the end of the year. I would much rather be off when it is nice out.
> 
> On the plus side of it being so cold, I have zero interest in shopping at our local stores. Get out in -30 wind chills? No thanks! On the down side, I have had more free time on my hands to go online shopping. I still haven't purchased anything, though. I have added some things to a want list for after my 100 days is up.
> 
> My reward for getting through each 10 day period is $10 to spend when the 100 day challenge is over. So I could have up to $100 to spend on April 10th. I have to stay strong because I want all $100!


That is SUCH a good idea for a reward! Good gosh, why didn't I think of that? AWESOME!!!

I've been thinking about my 10-day rewards and I haven't come up with much good yet- mainly the following:

1. frozen yogurt (not so good for winter/spring)

2. try on running shoes in order to find the best pair for my feet

3. swatch makeup at sephora or ulta

4. can redeem sephora points for some reward

Couldn't think of any more, but I think I'd rather do what you're doing!



debs15 said:


> Day 8 and it's been well so far!
> 
> I have kept emails from Sephora, Ulta, BBW just to stay in the loop about future sales/deals and after I browse them, I delete my email (and delete the trash while I'm at it).  Then I remind myself of all the things I have at home and bring them out to use.
> 
> And speaking of using things, I've been using up my stash and some neglected items as well. I find that if I reorganize things, it kind of feels updated and I become interested again.  So far, I've managed to finish a couple of things since this no-buy and I plan on finishing much more I hope!


I agree! Reorganizing things really helps me feel like everything is new!



recklesslysober said:


> If anyone's having trouble with letting go of the shopping as a mood enhancer, try replacing the habit with a dance class or any other physical activity that you enjoy (enjoyment is key!). It's been one of the most important things I've changed about my habits.


I totally agree! I started running this week and it's really helped me out! It's given me more energy, my body feels better- not as much stiffness that I normally get in the winter. Just a great thing!


----------



## EdithS2 (Jan 8, 2015)

Almost Friday! I have been so busy at work all week. I've had twice my normal work load. I have not been tempted to buy anything since January 1. First thing when I woke up on January 1, I had an email from a beauty sub I had cancelled. They told me I deserved to get their sub as a treat and showed some of their best samples from the past. I confess I had my purse out ... but I talked myself out of it as I want to succeed with this no buy. Since then I saw a great spoiler for the one box I did let myself keep, so I'm happy with what I have. I felt I should have only one sub as I am trying to pay down monthly debts.

I do not look at beauty stuff any more and I am not tempted too. I look at these threads when I wake up and when I come home from work. I spend time morning and night picking out things to use, and I use more products every day now. Maybe I can develop my style, grooming and confidence.

I like these threads, knowing that others have hard times and temptations similar to mine, and I like reading about all the great ideas people have to make oneself happy without shopping!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 8, 2015)

Day 8: while it's not over, no purchases. However...did go get my sample bag offer from sephora, sample of a product, and cashed in 100 PTS for a reward. But-spent no money. I still consider it a success!!

Back hurts...I wrenched it somehow last night. Now tomorrow...day off from both jobs-worried about online shopping temptation-I'll be bored and at home alone.


----------



## mollybb (Jan 8, 2015)

Doing pretty good with my low-buy so far, and it's a lot easier than I thought it would be. Going through my stash and reminding myself of everything I have has helped a lot. Now when I think about buying something, I can ask myself if I have something similar already, or if I have too many similar items that need to be used up first. I'm a lot more conscientious with my spending. Today I put away all of our Christmas decorations, vacuumed, and am getting ready to cook dinner. I also bought a frame for some artwork my sister gave me and hung that up. I did make a small purchase that I actually needed (under a spoiler so I don't enable anyone).



Spoiler



My skin gets really dry in the winter so I've been looking for a good moisturizing mask. I went through all of my samples and only had one- the GlamGlow ThirstyMud. I loved it so much that I was going to buy the smaller size for $19. Instead, I went to SiJCP and picked up one of their customizable skincare sets for $29. I was able to get three .5 oz ThirstyMuds (all they had left), a .5 oz PowerMud and a .4 oz PTR Retinol Fusion. Although I spent a little more, I got so much more product. Plus the GlamGlows come in tubes instead of jars, so they won't dry out. I spent quite a bit of time thinking about which products I wanted and if I would actually use them, and in the end I got some products I am really excited about. Plus, 2x Sephora points!


----------



## productjunkie14 (Jan 8, 2015)

so far so good.  Of course it helps I received my birch box  ( only sub allowed and already paid for ) plus a lush order that finally arrived.  i am really focusing on using  up samples and have already made some good progress.  i have also been trying to stay focused on saving money and not spending it on things I don't NEED.

stay strong!!!


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 8, 2015)

@@eastofthesun The typical perfume sample vial size is 1 mL which equals about 15 average sprays. The average perfume wearer spritzes about 4 times per use. Depending on how heavy or light you like your perfumes, it is around 4 uses per vial on average. I am a light user (about 2 sprays per use) so I would get about a week of use from one sample vial.


----------



## flynt (Jan 8, 2015)

Natasha01 said:


> @@eastofthesun The typical perfume sample vial size is 1 mL which equals about 15 average sprays. The average perfume wearer spritzes about 4 times per use. Depending on how heavy or light you like your perfumes, it is around 4 uses per vial on average. I am a light user (about 2 sprays per use) so I would get about a week of use from one sample vial.


It feels like my perfume samples last waaay longer than that but I've never really counted.  Maybe something to try during the 100 days.  It seems like I use a lot less perfume than average though; I usually think one spray is enough.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm having a fun time shopping my stash! I have so much eyeshadow it baffles me. I get to do a full (albeit neutral) face tomorrow because I have to go to court (don't worry, it's just mock trial for my law course). So primer, foundation, concealer, brows, lipliner, the whole nine yards. And I'm going to use 3 of my project pan items!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 8, 2015)

No shopping yet! I think I have one last 2014 order and then my Birchbox and then it will be awhile before anything new in the mail. That will be the big test for me. I've been feeling blah all week and have not been doing much besides going to work and coming home and laying down, so I'm hoping for a more productive weekend. In other no buy news, no take out or grocery shopping for me yet! I'm trying to get creative with meals in order to decrease the pantry stash which is starting to get out of control. I think I'll try to do some recipe searching this weekend as well.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 8, 2015)

Just finished my inventory, and I am definitely more into this no-buy!

I hit pan on a translucent powder a few weeks ago, and have been online window-shopping for an upgrade. After the inventory, I'm like, nah, even though it's a legit replacement I really don't feel like adding more to my stash right now.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 8, 2015)

Took my kids to the mall today and walked past Bath &amp; Body works, saw the 75% off signs and was tempted to check it out (normally I'd be all over that) but just walked past. I thought to myself no way I need anything from there. Also, wasn't tempted to look in Sephora either. I think doing my "stash" inventory really made me realize how much I have to work through before I even contemplate spending a dime on any other health and beauty products.


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 8, 2015)

Doing much better today, I got a couple packages which was kind of nice because I got new pretties but also made me remember the anxiety I have about getting more than one package a day and how much work it is to sort through them all. Having been not buying for a week I've gotten into just playing with what I have and figuring out what I actually need. Keeping my sub boxes was a good idea, because it's helpful to still get a little mail.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 8, 2015)

megan27ist said:


> IDK if you know a quilter, but I've seen things were people take old t-shirts that they are still attached to, but don't wear anymore, and make them into a quilt.  Or it could be a project for you, if you're into that kind of thing.  From what I've seen, they look pretty easy to make.  :smilehappyyes:


Also if you are not a quilter google new sew versions!   You cut them into strips and tie them together.  My friend had a quilt made by her coworker with tshirts from college and it was so nice!  I looked into having one made (sewing is not my strong suit) and depending the size amount of shirts it can be $400-500+!



lyncaf said:


> Have you tried freezing the candles? 99% of the time, if you stick them in the freezer for 20-30 minutes, you can just use a knife or even a spoon (something hard) to pop the wax right out. Sometimes it comes out perfectly clean, but worst case scenario you only have a little bit of residue left to wipe out.


Either my freezer sucks (possible I do rent) or I am just unlucky as I tried this first.  I left the candles in there for DAYS and then tried to "pop" the wax out.  There was no popping action at all.  I literally had to take a knife, carve into it, and remove chunks that way (and there was tons of wax that did not come off). After seeing me try this my husband banned me from trying this.

Note:  I am really unsafe with knives.  I just don't think about where they are and where I am.  I once woke him up with a bloody finger (cutting a bagel) and asked him to cut my bagel.  He was more worried about my finger but I just wanted a bagel!  I am actually forbidden from using anything larger than a paring knife (unless I am eating steak or meat, then I can use a knife!)

Off topic: but does anyone know how to multi quote when it crosses pages?  Every time I try it never works so expect lots of posts from me!  TIA!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh goodness, how did I miss this thread until now?  Even though it got mentioned in the other threads?  Not going to go back and read all 271 posts.  (That's what I get for tracking specific discussions instead of visiting sub forums.  Oh well.)

But the very last of my packages from my pre-no-buy spree have arrived as of yesterday.  I'm pleased with my progress so far.  The only things I bought other than groceries and bills were leg razors and pet food.  Well, and there was that $300 bill at the vet.  (Hoping for a tax refund to take care of that one.)  Having a cat with a chronic health condition sucks.  But NO IMPULSE BUYS so far.  Of 11 subscriptions, I canceled 5.  Another is ending this month.  And one ends in February and another in March.  I'll be down to 4 (and under $100 monthly on subscriptions -- and only two are beauty).

I'm keeping a shoebox of empties.  It's mostly foils right now.  I'm wearing eye shadow every day at work (part of the palette panning project).

OK, I need to go to bed now.  Will pay more attention to the 10 day threads from here on out!

ETA: I just realized my math up above doesn't work.  11-8 does not equal 4.  At any rate, no longer sure how many subs I canceled but I *will* be down to 4 by March.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 8, 2015)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Day 8: while it's not over, no purchases. However...did go get my sample bag offer from sephora, sample of a product, and cashed in 100 PTS for a reward. But-spent no money. I still consider it a success!!
> 
> Back hurts...I wrenched it somehow last night. Now tomorrow...day off from both jobs-worried about online shopping temptation-I'll be bored and at home alone.


Have a day of relaxation and beauty!  Do a hair mask, face mask, paint your nails, read a book, give yourself a mani/pedi, netflix binge.  I am sure you can find somehing to distract yourself from shopping!  Imagine what you would love to do if you only had x amount of time to yourself and do that!  Sleep in, then do things you always want to do if only you had time!



productjunkie14 said:


> so far so good.  Of course it helps I received my birch box  ( only sub allowed and already paid for ) plus a lush order that finally arrived.  i am really focusing on using  up samples and have already made some good progress.  i have also been trying to stay focused on saving money and not spending it on things I don't NEED.
> 
> stay strong!!!


You can do it!  It is so nice/weird to not have any new charges coming through on my credit card!  I will be excited when we make a payment and it will be all shiny and zero again!

Day 8: No purchases for me but was sooo tempted.  I had an icky day at work and wanted to 1. emotional eat 2. shop  I had to talk myself down and tell myself that I am going to have bad things happen but giving in to an emotion is not going to help me reach my goal.

Now that I have been home, showered, relaxed and caught up I am in a happier, more positive place!

Almost through first 10!


----------



## Margiee (Jan 9, 2015)

So I've decided to not start mint.com for another week or so because I am in the process of moving and need to buy stuff for the new place and just don't see the point of being stressed about spending.  It's not frivolous like beauty so I don't feel the need to limit at all (really what am I going to do without a kitchen table or a toaster?).   I did manage to paint my nails last night and used a nice face mask this morning while I did some more packing, then washed it off in the shower (love that trick!).  I have a gigantic pile of empties I need to type up and I am excited to finally take pictures and write up my project pan finale post once all of my things are in the same place again someday.   

The weekends will be easier, use them to pamper/reward yourself for getting through this first bit and also any of you lovely ladies who are also experiencing this stupid bitter cold.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jan 9, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> Does anyone know about how many spritzes are in one small perfume sample vial? We should test that out! I usually spray on perfume only once a day, but maybe I can do a bit in the evening too as a pick-me-up at the end of the work day.
> 
> I may bring out a new vial of typical size and count the spritzes it contains.... unless someone else knows?


I usually get between 15 and 30 spritzs out of my sample vials.  Because the vials are so small the spritzes are smaller too.


----------



## emilylithium (Jan 9, 2015)

I have been doing well. Haven't gone to Sephora yet, or shopped anywhere online for beauty products. I also started organizing bit by bit which feels nice. I am saving money and transferring the money I saved from shopping to my savings account. Also started paying off my student loan even though repayment haven't started yet. I thought the idea of it will make me save better. I have also planned a weekend ski getaway when bf visits next week, which is consistent with my idea of spending on experiences rather than things. 

The only thing I need to watch out for is eating out. I have already almost spent this month's budget in a week.


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 9, 2015)

missionista said:


> Lol-ing at the thought of accidental glitter.





eastofthesun said:


> I love your accidental glitter! I need to have more glitter in my life!
> 
> I think your nails look awesome, by the way! But I understand- I painted my nails last night and they just don't look good, so I'm going to remove  it tonight and start again. I should probably do this with all my polishes and put the ones that looked bad in a box for giveaway. Atually, I really liked the brush, so maybe I'll try to use it up on my toes and clean it out to refil with cuticle oil (AKA Castor and Argan oil mix.)


I work in a floral shop, and practically everything has glitter on it.  So by the end of the day, I am covered in it.  Even one of my coworkers said that the other day he got baptized in glitter, because he come over and something covered in glitter fell over on him.



lovepink said:


> Also if you are not a quilter google new sew versions!   You cut them into strips and tie them together.  My friend had a quilt made by her coworker with tshirts from college and it was so nice!  I looked into having one made (sewing is not my strong suit) and depending the size amount of shirts it can be $400-500+!
> 
> Off topic: but does anyone know how to multi quote when it crosses pages?  Every time I try it never works so expect lots of posts from me!  TIA!


Really?  I had no idea people would charge so much for something so simple.  I mean, if I was to do it for someone I knew, I'd just have them buy the materials and maybe a few cups of Starbucks.

Oh and I wasn't too sure how to quote between pages until I just tried it with this post, but what I did was found the first thing I wanted to quote, and hit multiquote instead of quote, then I went to the next page page and continued to add people to the multiquote and once I was done I hit "reply to __ quoted post(s)".  Then everyone I wanted was quoted in the reply box.


----------



## HapaGirl (Jan 9, 2015)

Ugh, I came so close to falling off the wagon today. My goal is no-buy unless a replacement for skincare is needed. LO and behold, I found myself in the makeup section of my local drugstore when I went in to get a toothbrush of all things. I was sooooo tempted to pick up some pretties because well, this no buy stuff is hard. There were about a dozen reasons why I told myself I deserved something (phone call that didn't go so well with my mom, limited edition items from a line that the store just started carrying that's hard to find back home - I temporarily live overseas for work - etc etc etc). You guys know the drill. I even came home and looked up swatches and reviews of the products, thinking it would kill the lemming. Help! I'm mad at myself for getting so tempted and frustrated that I can't relieve my anxieties about the other stuff going in in my life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could use some encouragement, O brave ones!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh my gosh sorry I disappeared for days...I'll go back to re-read everything. Basically story so far is too busy to even think about makeup, much less buy anything. I'm pretty proud. My last "purchases" from December (my julep box) arrived early this week when our temperature was 20 below and by the time I got my package the polishes were totally frozen lol...rock solid. I let them "thaw" overnight just by letting them sit on my vanity and they're fine. But anyways.... that was the last purchase of 2014 and allowed only because I had done well that year. Well, better than 2013.

I remember spending thousands of dollars in 2013 on beauty stuff...last year I'm pretty sure I was still in the 300-500 dollar mark, but compared to the near 2.5k in 2013, I did well. 2015 so far has seen no temptations (well, not really...I've had some but I've been able to say no), and a miraculous thing happened this morning: I hit the bottom of a maybelline color tattoo I've been diligently working on since November or so. I thought I had so much more in there but after seeing the little glass it put into perspective how much there's really left. I think 2 months I should be able to empty it and move onto another color. The satisfaction of using my stuff is so much more enjoyable than the thrill of getting new junk.


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 9, 2015)

Day 7 perfume sample: Grabbed another men's cologne sample on accident. It was Gucci by Gucci. I am keeping it though because it smelled nice (sort of mysterious and sexy). It would be a good scent for a night out.

Day 8 perfume sample: Chloe. Nice soapy floral fragrance. Keeping this one.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 9, 2015)

ChemLady said:


> Grabbed another men's cologne sample on accident. It was Gucci by Gucci.


This is why I stopped requesting "fragrance sampler" when I order stuff from Ulta.  They kept sending me men's cologne.  I don't know what I am supposed to do with that (I live alone).

I think I am on LaVanilla Grapefruit and Vanilla right now (which smells 100% like vanilla to me, and 0% like grapefruit, but I'm OK with that).  I keep all my perfume samples in a ceramic vessel next to my bathroom sink.  I keep hoping I'll use them all up so I can move on to my minis, but it's taking forever.

Edit: I am committed to not ordering from Ulta until well after the no buy is over!  I plan to save up points from hair appointments and use them much later in the year to get something I need for free.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 9, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> This is why I stopped requesting "fragrance sampler" when I order stuff from Ulta.  They kept sending me men's cologne.  I don't know what I am supposed to do with that (I live alone).
> 
> I think I am on LaVanilla Grapefruit and Vanilla right now (which smells 100% like vanilla to me, and 0% like grapefruit, but I'm OK with that).  I keep all my perfume samples in a ceramic vessel next to my bathroom sink.  I keep hoping I'll use them all up so I can move on to my minis, but it's taking forever.
> 
> Edit: I am committed to not ordering from Ulta until well after the no buy is over!  I plan to save up points from hair appointments and use them much later in the year to get something I need for free.


I would say clear the minis out first...it gives you momentum as those get used faster, and then you have less containers cluttering your space...once that's done you can move onto the big ones...the big ones take longer which means your smaller ones will sit there going bad a lot faster anyways...so might as well move those first out of your life.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 9, 2015)

I've gotten off track with my goals. Here's to a strong finish!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 9, 2015)

HapaGirl said:


> *Ugh, I came so close to falling off the wagon today*. My goal is no-buy unless a replacement for skincare is needed. LO and behold, I found myself in the makeup section of my local drugstore when I went in to get a toothbrush of all things. I was sooooo tempted to pick up some pretties because well, this no buy stuff is hard. There were about a dozen reasons why I told myself I deserved something (phone call that didn't go so well with my mom, limited edition items from a line that the store just started carrying that's hard to find back home - I temporarily live overseas for work - etc etc etc). You guys know the drill. I even came home and looked up swatches and reviews of the products, thinking it would kill the lemming. Help! I'm mad at myself for getting so tempted and frustrated that I can't relieve my anxieties about the other stuff going in in my life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could use some encouragement, O brave ones!


Be encouraged that while you came close...you didn't! Go you! You definitely deserve a pat on the back for that one. I'm finding it easier to remain strong if I don't look at any kinds of products online right now. I am making a list when I hear about something that sounds interesting and I will research for purchase AFTER my 100 days. If I really love it then, I'll let myself purchase, within reason. Right now, I have about $50 worth of stuff on my wish list. I may or may not purchase all of those things...we'll see. 

It's tough when we are under stress. We want to go back to the (sometimes) bad habits that made us feel temporarily better prior to the no-buy. However, we all know that while we feel good buying new pretties, it's a short lived feeling and doesn't really solve any of the issues that are stressing us out to begin with. If you can control the things stressing you out, try to come up with some baby step ways to ease the stress. If you can't control those things, then give yourself permission to let it go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 9, 2015)

I have so many empties this week, it's weird....lol


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 9, 2015)

Last weekend, I purchased an acrylic organizer to put my "Monday Club" make up in. It looks so much nicer than the makeup bag that I would normally use, however, I notice that my problem now is that sometimes I forget to use certain makeup items, lol. I've forgotten to do my brows two days this week and yesterday, it took me until about noon to realize that I forgot mascara. I couldn't figure out what was wrong with my eyes, lol. Fortunately, I keep a sample mascara in my purse...which really needs to be pitched since it's been in there for over a year. Only been used a couple of times, though. Anyway...I digress. By dumping all of the makeup into the sink (old method), I would use it all, because I was physically touching it by removing it from the sink and putting it back in the bag. I just need to get into a better routine and pay attention so that I can remember everything.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 9, 2015)

I relapsed so back to basics. My goal is 100 days, but I am just concerned about today. I will not buy anything today.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow. I really can relate to a lot of you. I started buying when stresses or anxious. If I am worried about something, instead of working on the problem I will shop. I love my make up and skin care, but I have to stop this madness.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 9, 2015)

I just wanted to make a statement to get myself back on track. I need to read over posts and get to know everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 9, 2015)

@@Saphirehaze I'm right there with you! I really, really need to wrangle myself in. It's the last couple days of my winter break, and I've been running errands and overspending. I know it'll be easier once I get back to school and get busy again. But we're all dealing with similar urges to buy, so this forum really helps.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 9, 2015)

jaylilee said:


> I would say clear the minis out first...it gives you momentum as those get used faster, and then you have less containers cluttering your space...once that's done you can move onto the big ones...the big ones take longer which means your smaller ones will sit there going bad a lot faster anyways...so might as well move those first out of your life.


@@jaylilee it's like Dave Ramsey method for makeup... use up the small stuff first!!  :rotfl:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's one of my accomplishments from last night!  I have a kajillion throw pillows, and I've been storing the ones I don't use in kitchen trash bags in the spare bedroom closet.  I'm going to reorganize that closet during the next 10-day increment, so I pulled out all the pillows and stacked them across the very top shelf in my laundry closet.  It's been useless space so far, I'm so glad to be able to put something there and free up more usable space elsewhere!

I joked to some friends last night that it looks like a Pier 1 now (and that right side shelf is going to have baskets soon for some more storage!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 9, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> @@jaylilee it's like Dave Ramsey method for makeup... use up the small stuff first!!  :rotfl:


:rotfl:  that's actually pretty accurate, though. I find that I am more pumped to continue to use up stuff by finishing items that are smaller or half finished along with the big items, so by the next time I need to start on a full product, some items are already half-through done...so it keeps me going. momentum!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 9, 2015)

jaylilee said:


> :rotfl:  that's actually pretty accurate, though. I find that I am more pumped to continue to use up stuff by finishing items that are smaller or half finished along with the big items, so by the next time I need to start on a full product, some items are already half-through done...so it keeps me going. momentum!


I agree completely!  For any of my skincare, I definitely prefer to use up items before opening a new one.  And it's so much easier to use up a sample!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 9, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> I agree completely!  For any of my skincare, I definitely prefer to use up items before opening a new one.  And it's so much easier to use up a sample!


Yesss! Though I have to admit my skincare regimen is pretty basic and strict, since if I mess too much around with skincare my rather sensitive skin freaks out. But it's been working wonderfully for things like primers and fragrance.


----------



## Jenn10 (Jan 9, 2015)

Everyone is so nice and encouraging-- I have to say I am thinking about what to reward myself on Sunday for being good for 10 days? Anyone has decided yet? XD


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 9, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> Last weekend, I purchased an acrylic organizer to put my "Monday Club" make up in. It looks so much nicer than the makeup bag that I would normally use, however, I notice that my problem now is that sometimes I forget to use certain makeup items, lol. I've forgotten to do my brows two days this week and yesterday, it took me until about noon to realize that I forgot mascara. I couldn't figure out what was wrong with my eyes, lol. Fortunately, I keep a sample mascara in my purse...which really needs to be pitched since it's been in there for over a year. Only been used a couple of times, though. Anyway...I digress. By dumping all of the makeup into the sink (old method), I would use it all, because I was physically touching it by removing it from the sink and putting it back in the bag. I just need to get into a better routine and pay attention so that I can remember everything.


I do the makeup in a bag and dump in the sink method. I still forget stuff once in awhile. Like primer when I am in a rush. But, for the most part, like you said, touching everything keeps me focused on using things up. I have a vanity drawer with the acrylic container filled with my current skincare, perfume, lipstick, deodorant, etc. I forget more with this organized method too. The other plus I find with the makeup bag is that its not big enough to have a bunch of primers, blushes, etc. So, I have to keep using one and finish it.  If I add to it, I can't zip it.  The tricks we go through to make this all work. Good Luck!


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 9, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> Here's one of my accomplishments from last night!  I have a kajillion throw pillows, and I've been storing the ones I don't use in kitchen trash bags in the spare bedroom closet.  I'm going to reorganize that closet during the next 10-day increment, so I pulled out all the pillows and stacked them across the very top shelf in my laundry closet.  It's been useless space so far, I'm so glad to be able to put something there and free up more usable space elsewhere!
> 
> I joked to some friends last night that it looks like a Pier 1 now (and that right side shelf is going to have baskets soon for some more storage!


And now you can actually see what pillows you have (vs. them being jammed in trash bags)! It will make it easier to choose if you decide that you want to swap some of your other pillows out.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm twitchy. I want to buy. I want to look, and I have looked, and I could feel myself become literally twitchy. My legs and feet started to move, and I felt that rush. But I can't. I want to pay off my discover card by end of February. I did receive my hello waffle sub box today and excited to switch out my it cosmetics palette for new colors. I have officially used every color in that palette at least once. I've also found that I'm lazy in the mornings and tend to use the same thing in the bathroom...so now I'm just switching stuff out once a week.

The hubby did say he will buy me a lipstick. Our finances are separate still at this point. It's like buying me flowers-something to spoil me. I will order online so it's less of a temptation-because I'll be using his money. However, when he said that, I immediately went and found what I wanted.

I haven't spent any $$ on make up or skincare. It's still a success. But I'm twitchy today.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, I almost broke today. I really, really, really wanted to buy things. It's cold. Work sucked. Online shopping is the perfect cure!

I DID shop, but I stuck to my rules &amp; only shopped for the girl I have in a Valentine's Day exchange. Nothing for me! So I got my fix but didn't technically break the no-buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EdithS2 (Jan 9, 2015)

I did an awful lot of work this week - I would say I about doubled the productivity.

I think my focus at work is higher now. I never shopped online at work, but I used to daydream about it, and would make lists of beauty items sometimes as a break when I was bored!


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 9, 2015)

Well I thought I would do my update now since I'm going out and won't be back until midnight with no opportunity to shop. Did very good today, while I did kind of lament not having date friendly lip options I used my many eyeshadows already in existence to create an eye heavy look instead.

This was a really interesting lesson in where I have holes in my collection, but also that I don't necessarily NEED anything. Adding more kiss proof lippies might be something I do in the future, but not until I've met some of the other goals of where I want my stash to be.


----------



## missionista (Jan 9, 2015)

@, I am drooling in envy at your closets.  I have 2 closets in my entire apartment...


----------



## lovepink (Jan 9, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> @@jaylilee it's like Dave Ramsey method for makeup... use up the small stuff first!!  :rotfl:


Or the FOIL method from math: *F*oils, *M*inis, *D*eluxe, *F*ull Size Not as snazzy or memorable as the FOIL method but you get the idea!

Day 9: Happy Friday all!  Can't believe we are to the end of the first 10 days!  This time has flown by (which is a good and bad thing!)  I am mentally and physically exhausted and trying to work up energy to go to the gym so no temptation for me.  I find it satisfying that I can particpate in Enablers, Sephora threads, get emails and still browse the sites and find NOTHING I want to buy!

This weekend will be a challenge as I have to go to Ulta to return something (getting store credit as it is past 60 days sigh) but the other parts of the weekend will be fun: dinner with husband, wine tasting, house projects.

Congrats to all of this week!  Hope everyone has a productive, non makeup buying weekend!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 9, 2015)

ChemLady said:


> And now you can actually see what pillows you have (vs. them being jammed in trash bags)! It will make it easier to choose if you decide that you want to swap some of your other pillows out.


@@ChemLady that's right!  I need to be better about using these pillows but every time I put one on a couch or a bed one of my kids (little boys) tosses it to the ground or hits his brother with it or it ends up in a completely different room.  Now that they're a bit older I might try again!

@@missionista I LOVE my closets, it's one of the things I really wanted in a house. It's my dream!  Now that I have my master bedroom one clean I'll post a few pics of that in the next thread! 

Ladies, we're almost done with the first 10 days!  The only thing I bought was my one exception item, so I feel really good about myself!  In a sense, I'm afraid that I've switched my obsession with makeup/beauty stuff to an obsession with storage/organization stuff, but honestly, it's a much better obsession!  And I promise to stop once I have everything organized (which means I'LL NEVER STOP.  AHAHAHA!!!)

Ahem.  Kidding.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jan 9, 2015)

Nine days and  no purchases.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 9, 2015)

I made some progress on my organizing. I slapped on a face mask and ventured into the spare room where I have been keeping things out of sight out of mine during the holidays. If you want a picture, it's a dead ringer for the Room of Requirement from Harry Potter. I cleared out a bunch of stuff and put things into related piles. I can walk through there now without tripping over stuff. My plan is to spend some more time in there tomorrow,

I'll bust out one of my Christmas gift sets on Sunday as my 10 day reward!


----------



## mollybb (Jan 9, 2015)

Another day down! Today I organized all of my perfume samples. I'm super picky when it comes to perfumes, so I don't even know why I keep getting samples. I pulled one of each out and put them in a bowl on my dresser (dupes are still put away). I'm going to use them to see how I like them. If I like it, I need to use it. If I hate it, it goes in the trash!

I'm getting a pretty good amount of empties already. My goal is to get through an eye cream, my UDPP (it's almost empty but it keeps hanging on), and as much Bumble and Bumble Thickening Hair Spray (I've never bought this but they love to send it in GWPs so I have gallons of it) as I can before the end of the 100 days.

By not letting myself buy everything I want, I'm forcing myself to use what I have. I've found I'm getting more creative with my makeup and am remembering how much I love certain products. This challenge has been really good for me so far!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 9, 2015)

Had a big temptation today for something that I had a discount for, and fit criteria for both my allowed and not allowed things! It was a difficult decision, but I added it to my wishlist and emptied my cart instead of buying! And instead I went and bought something for a gift that's allowed per my rules. Got my shopping in, but for someone else, so I'll just keep the free samples I'll get with the order. Didn't do my makeup today, but I used a perfume I hadn't tried yet, and maybe I'll do a mask tonight.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 10, 2015)

I dropped a subscription box today and pick up a much cheaper one in its place. I think most of the fun is just getting something in the mail &amp; looking out for spoilers, etc. So, my rules are I can add a sub if I drop one and now my newer one is cheaper so win-win. Also, I am getting the BB Vanity Affair box tomorrow. I almost forgot about it! My Mom asked me over a month ago what I wanted for my b-day and I picked the Vanity Affair box. This weekend is my b-day so the Vanity Affair box will be nice treat to get me through this no-buy.


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 10, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> Last weekend, I purchased an acrylic organizer to put my "Monday Club" make up in. It looks so much nicer than the makeup bag that I would normally use, however, I notice that my problem now is that sometimes I forget to use certain makeup items, lol. I've forgotten to do my brows two days this week and yesterday, it took me until about noon to realize that I forgot mascara. I couldn't figure out what was wrong with my eyes, lol. Fortunately, I keep a sample mascara in my purse...which really needs to be pitched since it's been in there for over a year. Only been used a couple of times, though. Anyway...I digress. By dumping all of the makeup into the sink (old method), I would use it all, because I was physically touching it by removing it from the sink and putting it back in the bag. I just need to get into a better routine and pay attention so that I can remember everything.


Have you thought about emptying the organizer each morning into the sink, and putting things back where they belong once you're done for the morning?

I have one of those Caboodle boxes for my makeup in the morning.  But I keep it super organized.  The top tray is for eyeliners and brushes, the second tray is for my mascara, primer, pencil sharpener, usually my concealer is there too (but it's running out, so I have to keep it upright), plus whatever I'm into at the moment (right now it's my Mac compact and my benefit tint mini's).  In the bottom is my eyeshadow palettes, a bag full of single eyeshadows, bb creams, more blushes, some eyeshadow trios, and a lip balm.  My Mom always asks me how I keep my purse and makeup box so organized (the hint is that if I keep it organized, the more stuff I can cram in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


----------



## Margiee (Jan 10, 2015)

Day 10 and I'm already up to 15 empties! Yay January! Yay using my stash! Yay everyone in this forum for being so supportive!


----------



## Jams53 (Jan 10, 2015)

I am so so so excited right now! I haven't bought anything (even when my friend and I were shopping and she needed to get some stuff from Sephora) but the most exciting thing: I FINALLY finished the lip gloss I wanted to use up!!!! IT'S A MIRACLE!!!! This is the first lip gloss I've ever finished in my life! Yippee!!! It wasn't a tiny little deluxe size one either!! So happy!!


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 10, 2015)

I managed yesterday with no buy. Now no buy just for today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I actually hate using thing up. Makes me want to buy more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 10, 2015)

Hooray it is day 10!!!! You did it! You are 1/10 of the way finished with 100 days! I am so proud of everyone! I'll spend today thinking up my day 11-20 goals.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 10, 2015)

This no-buy is really great.  I have so many things.  I did an inventory and I realized I have even more than I thought.  I have a bag full of empties from these first 10 days! I'm going to do a post about them soon.  I realized I have a huge problem with using half of something and then getting freaked out and saving the little bit left in it for a special occasion.  I have zero special occasions.. It's really easy for me to finish off skin care and body stuff but I hardly ever finish makeup things.  

Congrats to everyone for making it to day 10!


----------



## Suzaqu (Jan 10, 2015)

Suzaqu said:


> My first goal for the first 10 days are to organize/inventory my makeup so I know what I have and so I can track what I use up over the 100 days. My other goal is to go through my clothing and get rid of everything that doesn't fit/is worn out. I'm working on Project 333, so I need to pick my new 33 items for the next 3 months anyway, so it's the perfect time to do this!


Checking in at the end of my 10 days. I have inventoried and organized my makeup. I've also sorted through my closest, but haven't actually gotten rid of anything. I'm going to call these goals done, with the caveat that I do need to go through and purge some clothes! 

Keep up the amazing work everyone!


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 10, 2015)

@@Saphirehaze When you use something up, try to stop and think if you already have a similar item in your stash to replace it with, then go and pull that item out so that you are actually physically replacing the item you used up.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 10, 2015)

I can't believe how gratifying it is to save your empties. I never knew. I started on Jan. 1 and now my little plastic box is filling up. I was going to save them monthly and then review at the end of the month (to see how much I actually use in a month)


----------



## lovepink (Jan 10, 2015)

Hooray day 10!  It is early for me but I feel ok posting now as I have a lot planned and very little of it involves temptation with buying beauty!

I have decided that just posting here and participating in the no buy threads is working for me (right now) and I am not going to come up with goals during the 10 day sets as it makes me feel bad when I do not meet my goals.  My overall goal is not buying makeup/beauty and being aware of non beauty purchases so I am going to continue on that path.

If as we get further into this tempation is rearing it's head and I need things to keep me occupied I will set specific goals but for me personally setting goals, that I then do not meet makes me feel bad and stressed and that is not worth it!

@@Kristine Walker is the thread preppred for days 11-20 or 11-21 however many is 10 days?  Math is not my strong suit!  Make sure to post the link when it is up (which I totally understand may not be until tomorrow) since it is still day 10!

Happy Saturday all!  And congrats on the first 10 days!  We all level up!


----------



## caffeinatedhoarder (Jan 10, 2015)

Count me in among the people feeling twitchy. I had a wonderful thing happen that advances my career this week and I want to celebrate but my celebrations in the past have usually meant buying makeup. Other modes of celebrating, like a home spa day or a nice piece of cake or something, just don't do it for me like buying a lipstick does. I'm so glad I don't get paid until the end of the month so I do not have a single dime to put toward a makeup purchase. I'm going to reorganize my stash again so that I'm reminded why I'm doing this and so that I realize I don't need anything more. Hopefully that'll quell the addict in me.

I was pretty successful in accomplishing my goals for this first 10 days though. I identified some of the root causes preventing me from sleeping at a reasonable hour and nipped them in the bud. This allowed me to actually wear makeup every single day this week! Not only did I feel better that I was actually using my things but I also enjoyed the confidence I get when I look more pulled together.  

Happy to have made it through the first 10, though, and cautiously excited to take on the next 10! Thinking about my next set of goals.


----------



## flynt (Jan 10, 2015)

Shoppergirll said:


> I can't believe how gratifying it is to save your empties. I never knew. I started on Jan. 1 and now my little plastic box is filling up. I was going to save them monthly and then review at the end of the month (to see how much I actually use in a month)


Yeah I wasn't sure on the idea of saving empties but @@Margiee encouraged me to do it and I've found it very helpful for motivating me to use up my products.  I've been much more consistent with my skincare routine because I want to add to my empties collection.  Plus writing down my product impressions will give me a better idea of what works for me and what I should repurchase.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jan 10, 2015)

I succeeded in wearing eyeshadow a few days this cycle, can't remember how many times but I think it was between 3-5. I consider that a success because it's usually 0. Got rid of a few more items and I'm gradually working towards a small, low maintenance stash.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 10, 2015)

So I did order one thing today... More in the spoiler, but I also ran out of the powder I have been using to set my under eye area. I figured I'd just use another powder in my stash but I had forgotten none of them work for setting for some reason. My eye concealer creases before I get out the door. Since I've gone through all my options at home, I think I'm just going to pick up the same powder I was using before which is pretty inexpensive. But that means going to Ulta tomorrow... Must be strong!

In other news, I have successfully not ordered either of the two Memeboxes that were released this week! I allowed myself one box a month, but I'm still proud of myself for resisting temptation so far! Maybe I can just go the entire month without ordering one at all! /famous last words



Spoiler



I'm down to my last tube of the Mizon Snail Gel Cream which is a must-have HG item for my skin. Since I know I'll go through that last tube before the 100 days is up, and shipping from Korea takes forever, especially this time of year, I decided to go ahead and get it while RRS had it on free shipping. Only about $12 shipped for two, and I did allow myself replacements so I'm still feeling good.


----------



## EdithS2 (Jan 10, 2015)

I was thinking today that, at midnight tonight, this will no longer be a 100 day no buy, just a 90 day no buy!

I don't know if I am going to be able to keep my goal of a second job. But if I can't that's okay. I decided to not be strict with myself in areas other than the beauty no buy, because I'm going through a healing process. I think rest and sleep are going to be important during this time.

My nails have started to look better. I did them this morning and today I got a compliment on them! My work is paying off. My face feels softer now too.

Birchbox came through for me, and sent me a lovely box. I had cancelled my sub, but got the January box, for which I prepaid. And it is a wonderful box to have at this time. I may resub after April 10.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 10, 2015)

@@EdithS2 A 90 day no-buy just sounds better!

I went back to work yesterday after two days off due to inclement weather. Now we are getting warnings about tomorrow. It is supposed to be nasty here. Right now I have 7 extra 15 year old boys in the house. My son is having his birthday party. He turns 15 tomorrow. Such good boys but SO LOUD!

I have been really good about using up food items this week and cooking at home. But tonight is pizza night. 11 people including growing teen boys = time to get carry out.

I am really happy with the amount of empties I have. I am going to take a picture and post it in the 100 empties thread.

My exercise bike is now in my bedroom so that I am more motivated to use it. I hate going down to the cold unfinished basement to exercise. Now I can be comfy and watch TV!

My birchbox should be here early next week, and my whole year has already been paid for, so I am just going to enjoy it.


----------



## Margiee (Jan 10, 2015)

@@flynt I am so happy you are enjoying it and I am so excited to read your big long list of empties! I get annoyed if I have  a pile of packaging sitting around all month so I just drop them into an empty birchbox on my nightstand then a couple of times a week I write down the product and my thoughts about it in a word doc.  That way I can toss the packaging but still see my long list and keep track of my thoughts.  I know some people love the image of everything all empty together and there's nothing wrong with that, just wanted to share what I do in case people were turned off from keeping track of empties because of the old packages.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 10, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> Happy New Year and Happy First Day of 100 Days of No-Buying!
> 
> My Mini-Goals for the first 10 days ARE:
> 
> ...


Revisiting my goals!

Makeup:  COMPLETE.  It's sorted, organized, and I have a whole bag of makeup/skincare/hair stuff to give away!  I have also used several new makeup items (mostly indie pigments and a new lippie I'd never opened.

Closet:  COMPLETE (and then some!)  I just wanted to hang items backwards, but I went through an entire reorganization, and now my closet looks amazing!  I will share pics soon, I promise!

House:  COMPLETE.  All holiday decor is away!  All regular decor is back.  I'm counting my closet as the room I picked to do a project in, and I now have beautiful new baskets/bins in there and about 90% of my clothing (including tshirts and tanks) are in there. 

Job:  Well, not complete.  But talked to hubby and we both decided to wait a bit on me applying.  So that's on a back burner for now!

I love @@lovepink 's statement that we are "leveling up"!  Level 2, now on a 90 day No-Buy!  I'll set new goals in the new thread!  I successfully didn't buy anything EXCEPT the one item I had planned in advance as an exception.  So proud of myself, I don't know how many times I've resisted temptation in these past 10 days!  And of course, so proud of ALL of us on this journey!  Brava, ladies!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 10, 2015)

The first 10 days were very successful for me! No purchases and temptations are getting easier to overcome. Plus, I've been saving money in other areas as well, and that feels very good! I'm also considering all of my ten day goals complete, so I'll have to come up with something for Level 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jan 10, 2015)

bsquared said:


> 2 days in and I've resisted a couple things already so that's good! 10 day goals:
> 
> 1) put away xmas stuff
> 
> ...


Congrats to everyone on making it through the first 10 days!!! How did I do? Let's see:

Money spent: $10 but on the exception list so I am ok with it.

1. Xmas stuff is 95% down. I have to haul the tree down to the garage (aka make my husband do it) and put a box of makeup away, but I am out of storage. So that's my goal for 11-20z

2. Nyx lipstick is done!!! Tossed it this morning!

3. Did 2 masks, I'll do another one tonight so I'm good here too!

4. Not only did I finish 2 things of lotion, I finished THREE!!! One small upside to the brutal cold, and now I'm down to one that is almost all gone. Almost time to open a new one so that's exciting.

5. 4 foils used, I'll sneak another one in tonight. So good here as well!

Overall it was a successful start! Almost caved but I did it! On to the next 10 days. 9 more to go!!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 10, 2015)

Went to Target today with my gift card and grabbed some pre-approved organizers for all my stuff, and got more makeup remover and cotton balls. But otherwise, nothing else beauty related there! Getting tons of my Memebox products sorted and stored is so satisfying considering how much there is. I finished a couple small samples of things, but considering most of my beauty items are full size things, it's hard to do an empties challenge for me. I didn't really have one in mind, but after 10 days I finished:


​2 masks
1 full size toner
1 sample cleanser
1 sample scrub, and threw away another that I didn't like
And I also realized I have shampoo...shampoo and conditioner were in my allowed items to purchase if I found out I didn't really have any extras, but of course I do. Several. No conditioner though, but I think I also have plenty of that so woohoo!


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 10, 2015)

Lets see if I got what I wanted to get done done: 



megan27ist said:


> My goals for the first 10 days:
> 
> 1. Order the storage drawers I've been meaning to order since September, that way I can start organizing my stuff.
> 
> ...


1. Ordered, should be here between the 13th and 15th.  I actually ordered twice as many as I intended, but I'm pretty certain I'm going to need them anyways, but at least this way I didn't have to pay for shipping.

2. I found it, just haven't used it.

3. I only painted them once this week.  Tonight I'm going to try to either do this or do the face mask.

Plus I bought no makeup!  It probably helped that I had a large order from 2014 that was delivered during this time frame.  In this next 10 days, my Birchbox should be here, so that might help the next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 10, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I'm stuck on goals for the first 10 days.
> 
> 
> Inventory what I have.
> ...


I forgot about number 1 and did accomplish 2-4. I also saw how my impulse buying is related to family issues. Onto the next 10 days!

I forgot to add that I finished 15 items: 4 full-sizes, 5 deluxe-sizes, 6 foils.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 10, 2015)

Finished this first stretch of 10 days..no make up! Temptation is there but I survived. And we will survive these 90 days!

Onto the next thread-the next 10 days!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jan 10, 2015)

Congrats everyone on making it through the first 10 days.  I made it. My only purchase of non food / medical items was my HG facewash as I was totally out of facewash.


----------



## shy32 (Jan 11, 2015)

I am proud of myself. I made one $5 mistake on the 1st, but made it through the rest of the days without violating my makeup no buy. I wore makeup everyday. I did several masks and painted my nails twice. I am feeling good about this.


----------



## HapaGirl (Jan 11, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> Be encouraged that while you came close...you didn't! Go you! You definitely deserve a pat on the back for that one. I'm finding it easier to remain strong if I don't look at any kinds of products online right now. I am making a list when I hear about something that sounds interesting and I will research for purchase AFTER my 100 days. If I really love it then, I'll let myself purchase, within reason. Right now, I have about $50 worth of stuff on my wish list. I may or may not purchase all of those things...we'll see.
> 
> It's tough when we are under stress. We want to go back to the (sometimes) bad habits that made us feel temporarily better prior to the no-buy. However, we all know that while we feel good buying new pretties, it's a short lived feeling and doesn't really solve any of the issues that are stressing us out to begin with. If you can control the things stressing you out, try to come up with some baby step ways to ease the stress. If you can't control those things, then give yourself permission to let it go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry I've been MIA the past few days, but that you so much for this encouragement, jesemiaud! I actually told my husband about the temptation to buy (I used to hide my purchases from him out of shame) and he was super supportive and encouraging. And yes I hear you about giving yourself permission to let go/forgive/be ok with whatever stuff you're working through. We're all works in progress, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> here's to staying strong for our next 10 days!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 11, 2015)

So..  the first 10 days weren't so good for me.  Having a surprise 4 extra days off work leads to a little boredom, and then serious stir-crazy issues.  And when I finally got out, I did the unthinkable.  The "S" word.

I bought two allowed purchases early in the 10 days and then when I escaped the house, well, that's when I went a little overboard.  While working through my stash I had noticed that I was seriously lacking in moisturizers and masks.  I've been on a mission to figure out how to get rid of my clogged pores and it probably wasn't the brightest idea to do this challenge when I'm in the middle of trying to find a solution that works.

Going forward I'm going to need to alter my thinking.  I'm allowed to buy if it's a product I don't own/for a purpose that comes up.  This applies to skin care.  I do not need (or want) any makeup

I will still remain mindful of what I'm doing and not resort to my old 'find something you like and buy 100 of them.'

What I did well:


sorted socks 
cleaned bathroom and kitchen (deep cleaning stove-top and such)
cleaned the dog room and assembled a shelving unit to replace a piece of furniture I'm selling
picked lots of products from my stash to try (I used a LOT of those masks this week)
trashed 10+ items that were old and just taking up space in my shower/bath
socialized with friends
made it to the store for mom twice, got her mail every other day, took her dinners
found my missing checks!
For the next 10 days I'll work on getting more of my house under control and depending on the ice storm tonight, I may have extra time to do this.  Again.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 11, 2015)

1-10 goals: 1: OFFICE OFFICE OFFICE it shouldn't take me 10 days to do it so no excuses

2rganize, edit, watermark current photos

3: Finish my gift for @@dancersmum she sent me and Z an amazing gift tht got here before thanksgiving and I've been working on hers (I have a craft item that keeps getting pushed to the bottomm of my to-do list) fro the past 2 months but it needs to get sent.

hmmm 1 of 3 is kinda disappointing. I worked on my office and my bedroom, I organized a few of my photos, but I did finish #3. There was things i didnt plan for like Z getting sick but I really should have been able to do at least 2/3.


----------



## kyxli (Jan 11, 2015)

I didn't buy anything in the past 10 days, so it's been a success for me, so far. I set some goals to come up with project pan items and focus on them, but I haven't really done too much on that front because I've been pretty busy, but that's ok with me.


----------



## flynt (Jan 11, 2015)

flynt said:


> Paint my nails at least once.  Why have a bunch of nail polish if it's not being used?
> Use a facial mask twice.
> Use up 5 products, foils are okay.  I finished off a face wash deluxe sample yesterday so only 4 more to go.
> Read one book.  I also signed up on goodreads for their book challenge.  My goal for the year is 52 books.  It's a lot for me but I'll go through at least a dozen when I go on vacation later this year.
> ...


Yay, I met my goals for the first 10 days.  I bought two of my exceptions but nothing else.  I ended up with 10 empties; way better than expected.  Maybe I will make it to 100 empties by the end of the 100 days?  Other things that I did that I found helpful:


Sharpen all my eyeliners.  I forgot who suggested this but it was a good idea.  Plus I identified 3 eyeliners I'm close to finishing off so I'm going to focus on them for a while.  Hopefully I'll finish off my first eyeliner before the 100 days is over.
Sometimes I hesitate to use a sample because what if I need it for a trip?  So I packed my toiletries bag for my vacation coming up in May, that way everything else is fair game.  No excuses to not use anything now.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 11, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> What I did well:
> 
> 
> sorted socks
> ...


HOW COULD I FORGET?  I also FOUND my house key that had been missing for 2.5 years!!   Had I found it way back when I would have saved myself from driving across Indy w/o wearing pants!  

Yeah, not my finest moment, but my dentist's office thinks it was the best excuse EVER for missing an appointment.  Thank goodness my neighbors were out leaving for vacation when my dogs locked me out.  I was able to use their cell phone to tell mom I was headed her way to get a key.  I could get in the garage (car keys were in there) but that required walking around my house sans pants.


----------



## mollybb (Jan 11, 2015)

Posting my empties for days 1-10 to give me motivation to keep going!





Plus toothpaste, deodorant, and a bottle of Bumble and Bumble Defrizz. Found some things I liked and some I didn't, but mostly just reduced my stash by a little bit.


----------



## mollybb (Jan 11, 2015)

flynt said:


> Yay, I met my goals for the first 10 days.  I bought two of my exceptions but nothing else.  I ended up with 10 empties; way better than expected.  Maybe I will make it to 100 empties by the end of the 100 days?  Other things that I did that I found helpful:
> 
> 
> Sharpen all my eyeliners.  I forgot who suggested this but it was a good idea.  Plus I identified 3 eyeliners I'm close to finishing off so I'm going to focus on them for a while.  Hopefully I'll finish off my first eyeliner before the 100 days is over.
> Sometimes I hesitate to use a sample because what if I need it for a trip?  So I packed my toiletries bag for my vacation coming up in May, that way everything else is fair game.  No excuses to not use anything now.


I tend to horde my samples because they are perfect for travel. But I have so many at this point that it's ridiculous. I really need to use them because I'm never going to travel that much. Plus, I'm always getting more, so even if I use everything up and then plan a trip, I'll be fine. And I can always buy refillable travel containers to use.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 11, 2015)

Days 11-20 are here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135509-days-11-20-of-100-day-no-buy-challenge/

Could a mod close this thread, (make read only)  to avoid confusion please?


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jan 11, 2015)

hsalt said:


> Love the idea to set some mini goals for this first set of 10 days! Here are mine:
> 
> 
> *Set up my monthly budget. *I used to be really good about this, but I fell off the bandwagon during the holiday season, basically saying oh whatever we spend on gifts will work out. Well, lucky for us we have enough cushion that things were fine, but I certainly feel more secure having set limits! And since one of my goals for this whole thing is to start to reel back all of my spending, not just makeup, I think this will help. Check--done!
> ...


Oops, sorry I know we moved over to the other thread, but above in red is how I did on my goals for the first 10 days!


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 11, 2015)

mollybb said:


> Posting my empties for days 1-10 to give me motivation to keep going!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those Anastasia brow foil things too, are the colors very dark?  I have light colored hair, so I don't want anything too dark.


----------



## mollybb (Jan 12, 2015)

megan27ist said:


> I have one of those Anastasia brow foil things too, are the colors very dark?  I have light colored hair, so I don't want anything too dark.


The lighter side would probably work for you but the dark side might be too dark. I have dark brown hair and I prefer the darker side but it's not super dark.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 12, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> My plans for the first ten days are to finish organizing my stash, to do a full inventory, and to think about just these ten days instead of panicking over the whole 100. It's just ten days. Just ten.
> 
> When I do my inventory, I'll be able to figure out if it makes more sense to try every product at least once (nail polish!) or just stick to one item and try to empty it (shampoo samples?).My birchbox/gap $10 coupon is only good til the 14th, so that will make a good first ten reward, and if I don't make it then tough cookies. Also since I'll have to report whatever I get from the gap back here, I know I can't get anything too pricey. Ideally $0-5 out of pocket.


My stash is sorted and inventoried, but I still need to put it away. Like I have all my hair stuff in a box, and my hand lotions in a different box, etc., and there's just a bunch of boxes under my desk now. I didn't buy anything during days 1-10, and on day 11, I spent a whopping 85 cents out of pocket when I redeemed my Birchbox/Gap coupon. And the things that I bought are basic things that I KNOW will get worn frequently. Super success, so far!

While doing the inventory, I've realized that a project pan isn't what I need, nor is a try-everything-at-least-once. I have so many fun cosmetics that limiting myself to just one palette (or whatev) will take away a lot of the fun for me. And while I need to try the dozens of indie samples I've acquired, I shouldn't feel bad about repeating a good standby look when I'm crunched for time. I've just been using the great products I have instead of looking up swatches of things I wish I had. I do have a lot of foils, and I hate having foils. I don't even like them for traveling, I prefer deluxe samples that are resealable. I've joined the 100 empties in 100 days thread and am trying to use up as many items as I can, focusing on foils and products that are already open.

Now, on to the Second Ten thread (days 11-20)!


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 12, 2015)

Day 9 perfume sample: Prada Candy. I liked it!

Day 10 perfume sample: Replica Beachwalk. It was good....more suited for spring/summer though. 

This weekend I went through my closet and turned all my hangers around, and put a straight pin in the collars of some folded shirts that I like, but don't know if I actually wear that often. I managed to get rid of a few things as well (including some belts).

I hit all my goals!  I did end up making a purchase, but it was not an impulse buy (which I am ok with). I canceled my Birchbox and cashed out my points for an item that I have wanted from there for a long time, but never seemed to be in stock. 

Good job everyone for making through the first 10 days!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm actually going to leave this thread open just in case someone still wants to come in and do a review of how their first 10 days went, but I promise to keep an eye on it and redirect to the 11-20 Days thread!

Which is here, y'all.  Shoo!  :lol:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135509-days-11-20-of-100-day-no-buy-challenge/


----------



## SassyPeach (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyPeach said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> The first three days have been ok. My hubby had previously planned a trip to Buffalo for a few days (I'm from Toronto) to do some shopping and celebrate my birthday (which is actually next week). For my birthday I set aside $100 to spend on anything I wanted so naturally I decided to go to Sephora. I bought 4 items for a total of $121.80. Sigh... $21.80 over budget.


Sorry for the late reply! During the first 10 days I think I did really well. My total spending from Day 1-10 was $21.80 as posted above.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2015)

Since I'm in the first 10 days of my no-buy, I'm going to start in this thread. My goals for the next week are:

1. Edit my poetry.

2. Organize my closets.

3. Work on my spending plan.


----------



## Nancy Tang (Mar 8, 2015)

I just purchased over $200 dollars of Korean skincare and makeup items (mostly skincare) in less than a week. I need to slow down a little especially since I need to use up this product which has not yet arrived. That is one of the main problems, when it hasn't arrived yet I just keep shopping because time not use applying stuff to face is time used shopping, jk, but seriously not having the product arrived I just keep looking.

I still have tons of stuff to use up, especially facewashes. I have like 10+ drug store brand face washes, neutrogena, clearsil, you name it. One of the reasons I end up with so many is because I start using one and it seems meh and then I buy another which is also meh and so it continues. I really don't want to waste it and throw it out and I have so many I just kind of rotate which ones I used on a different date. I kinda want to use up at least 1 of the face washes before my korean ones come in ( I have 3 coming in -.-).

So I am attempting to do the no buy, but im really helpless against good sales. I keep thinking what if a really good memebox skincare box came out. &gt;.&lt; my will is weak help me.

Starting now 3/8 1:20 am is day 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 8, 2015)

@ That is awesome! It is really fun to get Meme and other Korean things. I got a lot last summer. I still have things from the Whole Grain Box, Office Essentials Box, and Hair and Body Box to use up. Plus stuff from Beauteque. What an awesome idea, since it takes a while to get Memeboxes in, that you can use something up while waiting. Even if you do a no buy, and if a really good Memebox comes that you want a lot, you can get it and then just go back on no buy. I wish you luck and I hope you let us know about how you are doing.


----------

